# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Kako počinje raspadanje veze/braka?

## Anita-AZ

Zanima me, drage moje mame i žene, kad vratite film unatrag -  gdje i kako su se počeli nazirati prvi znakovi raspada sustava? Kako su oni izgledali? Koliko dugo je to trajalo? Da li je ljubav nestala? Postalo dosadno? Previše svađa? Previše puteva koji su vas udaljili? 

Jako puno brakova oko mene raspalo se. Previše brakova za koje sam rekla i vjerovala da se nikad neće raspasti. Stoga sam oprezna i kako sam neke znakove uočila, želim rasčistiti sama sa sobom jer ponekad znam percipirati stvari potpuno pogrešno_ (ili ih percipiram ispravno pa na kraju ipak zabijem glavu u pjesak poput noja i svi se zajedno složimo da je ono ranije bila bezrazložna drama?!! Kako ustvari znati?)._

Kako prepoznati razliku između premora i nezainteresiranosti?
Iscrpljenosti i nedostatka ljubavi?
Stanje pred živčanim slomom za koji mu treba podrška i extra super power žena ili pasivno/aktivno tlačenje i pokušavanje preoblikovanja sustav u patrijahalni?
Potreba za promjenom i ciljevima jer ima potrebu stvarati (što je razumljivo) ili zato što mu nismo dovoljni da bude zadovoljan sa ovim što imamo (jer imamo sasvim dovoljno)?

_______________________________________________

Hvala vam svima! Imam feeling da su samohrane majke žene koje su toliko bliže onoj pravoj ženi vučici nego mi "u sretnim brakovima" čije stranice lista vjetar....

Kao što je netko rekao, svaka žena ima dva izbora: feminizam ili mazohizam. Jako sam dugo vjerovala da ne mora biti tako... i još uvijek vjerujem i ne dopuštam... ali šabloniziramo se i ja sam uuuužasno preplašena radi toga i želim to spriječiti svim svojim snagama.

 :Love:

----------


## tatek

Prije sadasnjeg braka (upravo prolavili 8-godisnjicu veze  :D ) nemam prethodni brak, no imam 7-godisnju vezu koja se od braka razlikovala samo po tome sto nije bila ozakonjena pred maticarom (i da, dobra strana je bila ta sto nismo imali djece).
Taj prekid mi je vrlo tesko pao iako sam ja bio taj koji je prekinuo vezu, no tek nakon visegodisnje agonije. 

Ja mislim da je kljuc velikog broja prekida veza (a time i brakova) prekid komunikacije. Nesto u vezi ide lose, ima problema, neslaganja, frustracija i to se onda samo trpa pod tepih umjesto da se o tome prica i pokusa rijesiti ako se rijesiti moze.

Ako druga strana ne zeli komunicirati (ili se pak komuniciranje svodi na napade ili samo povrsno razglabanje bez istinske zelje da se nesto poduzme) tad je to put prema kraju. Uvijek postoji mogucnost da drugu stranu nesto muci, da ima problema ovakvih ili onakvih (posao, zdravlje, depresije itd), no tad je do nje da jasno i glasno kaze o cemu se radi pa da pokusate zajedno to rijesiti ili barem da se zna u cemu je problem.

----------


## plavaa

_Kraj počinje kad prvi put pogledaš tog nekog u oči i shvatiš da ljubav nije dovoljna._
- iz posta s bloga Rahatli does Dallas

Ova recenica mi je jako odzvonila u glavi.. Mislim da je i kod nas bilo tako. (4godisnja veza, ne brak)

----------


## white_musk

> Nesto u vezi ide lose, ima problema, neslaganja, frustracija i to se onda samo *trpa pod tepih* umjesto da se o tome prica i pokusa rijesiti ako se rijesiti moze.


gorka istina  :No:

----------


## Moover

> Ja mislim da je kljuc velikog broja prekida veza (a time i brakova) prekid komunikacije.


Prekid komunikacije je posljedica nečega, a ne uzrok... 

Ja mislim da je najčešći uzrok prekida komunikacije frustracija uzrokovana apstinencijom...   :Grin:  

Sad će me popljuvat kak sam neozbiljan, al ipak razmislite o ovome što sam napisao...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mukica

:Laughing:  ko o cemu ti o seksu

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja mislim da je kljuc velikog broja prekida veza (a time i brakova) prekid komunikacije.
> 
> 
> Prekid komunikacije je posljedica nečega, a ne uzrok... 
> 
> Ja mislim da je najčešći uzrok prekida komunikacije frustracija uzrokovana apstinencijom...   
> ...


  :Grin:  
Naravno da i tu ima nesto ... imam iskustva i sa tim simptomom   :Laughing:   ali i sa frustracijom zbog apstinencije od komunikacije.
Pa si ti vidi, jel ti drazi seks bez komunikacije ili komunikacija bez seksa. Meni osobno je ipak onda draze ono pod b), tu ima sanse da se na kraju nesto i dogovori pa da svi budu zadovoljni, za razliku od onog pod a).


Jos nitko nije spomenuo kao razlog prekida upornu zelju partnera da napravi od vas nekog drugog, covjeka iz svojih snova, dok zanemaruje ili cak prezire  stvarnu osobu. I to smo dozivjeli, ali i brzo prozreli ...   :Wink:

----------


## AnaDelVito

kad nestane bliskosti i kad suživot postane nadmetanje, onda je, mislim, vrijema za uključivanje alarma

----------


## Anita-AZ

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja mislim da je kljuc velikog broja prekida veza (a time i brakova) prekid komunikacije.
> 
> 
> Prekid komunikacije je posljedica nečega, a ne uzrok...


Sa ovim se moram složiti! Ustvari, prekid komunikacije je posljedica nečega što sa prekidom raste i događa se ovo što tatek kaže.

Što se apstinencije ili manjka keksića tiče.. to može biti često uzrok problema, ali je opet i to *posljedica* nečega!

U jednoj je knjizi pisalo kako je za želju za keksima ženi potrebna nježnost, razumjevanje, toplina..... a muškarac tek nakon što pojede dobrih par kutija može osjetiti toplinu i bliskost. To ponekad ispada začarani krug.
______________________________

*AnaDelVito....* do te faze ja recimo ne bi nikad dopustila da odnos ode! To mi je nekako posljednja stanica do kraja. Mene zanima više kako otkriti da je vlak krenuo u tom smjeru.

----------


## tatek

> kad nestane bliskosti i kad suživot postane nadmetanje, onda je, mislim, vrijema za uključivanje alarma


Ili nadmetanje ili odmetanje.

Jos jedna stvar koju sam zapazio: poznajem dosta veza kod kojih su se partneri stalno bockali, jedan drugome spustali nekakve fore itd, puno puta su drugi ljudi govorili, ma to ti oni onako prijateljski, nema to veze, bas su si dobri. No, svih tih nekoliko veza (ljude sam osobno poznavao vise godina) koje su imale taj elemenat su tokom vremena popucale - niti jedna jedina nije opstala. Mislim da je to znakovito.

----------


## seni

> Kao što je netko rekao, svaka žena ima dva izbora: feminizam ili mazohizam. Jako sam dugo vjerovala da ne mora biti tako... i još uvijek vjerujem i ne dopuštam... ali šabloniziramo se i ja sam uuuužasno preplašena radi toga i želim to spriječiti svim svojim snagama.


svatko ima vise izbora.   :Smile:  (a necu o tome da je postavljeno feminizam ili mazohizam   :Rolling Eyes:  )
ja feminizam uvijek vidim sa i - feminizam i...sto vec zelis.

sto se tice sablona ako se one odnose samo na "pakovanja", ne bih se puno zabrinjavala.
ako se radi o sabloniziranju biti, sadrzaja, osnova i koncepta, onda bih duboko o tome razmislila.

mada sablone same po sebi ne moraju biti nuzno lose ili dobre. ovisi o kontekstu.

----------


## tatek

> U jednoj je knjizi pisalo kako je za želju za keksima ženi potrebna nježnost, razumjevanje, toplina..... a muškarac tek nakon što pojede dobrih par kutija može osjetiti toplinu i bliskost. To ponekad ispada začarani krug.


Taj se zacarani krug lako prekine drugom carolijom - razgovorom.
No, neki na zalost ne znaju da rijeci mogu biti tako carobne.

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Seni*... citati (f-m) nije bitan... neki dan sam čitala hrpu ženskih citata pa mi je upalo u oko..   :Grin:  

Nego, sto se tiče šablona... kasnije ćemo o tome... sad me zove moj mali najslađi muškarac na svijetu...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Dečki, recite mi da li vam se čini da je vaš emotivan svijet jednostavniji od onog vaše žene ili je to ženska zabluda? 

I da li je (po vašem mišljenju) većina muškaraca sklona zatvaranju i ne razgovoru o onome kako se osjećaju?

----------


## seni

[quote="tatek"]


> U jednoj je knjizi pisalo kako je za želju za keksima ženi potrebna nježnost, razumjevanje, toplina..... a muškarac tek nakon što pojede dobrih par kutija može osjetiti toplinu i bliskost. To ponekad ispada začarani krug.


koliko god ta literatura  zabavno zvucala, ja bih se u ozbiljnim situacijam klonila knjiga tipa: zene su ovakve, a muskarci onakvi,
i koncentrirala se na razlicitosti temperamenta, potreba, zelja, karaktera i inog  vas dvoje kao jedinki.

odnosno gore navedeni citat bi mogao stimati ako ste vas dvoje 100% prototipovi ovih jedaca i nejedaci keksi   :Razz:

----------


## tatek

[quote="Anita-AZ"]Dečki, recite mi da li vam se čini da je vaš emotivan svijet jednostavniji od onog vaše žene ili je to ženska zabluda?[quote]
Mislim da je to zabluda.
Jasno, mogu kvalificirano govoriti samo o mom osobnom, no ipak mislim da mogu odgovoriti i generalnije da muski emotivni svijet nije nimalo jednostavniji. Meni se cini da je veca razlika izmedju zena i muskaraca u izrazavanju tog emotivnog svijeta prema van (vidi odgovor na donje pitanje) nego u samom emotivnom svijetu.




> I da li je (po vašem mišljenju) većina muškaraca sklona zatvaranju i ne razgovoru o onome kako se osjećaju?


S ovime se slazem. I moje iskustvo u komunikaciji sa drugim muskarcima je bas takvo - velika vecina muskaraca izbjegava razgovor o svojim osjecajima ili se pak kod toga osjecaju neugodno.
(i meni je poznat taj osjecaj iz ranijeg, skolskog i fakultetskog doba)
Zasto je tako? Pojma nemam - vjerojatno u utjecaju roditelja ("decki ne placu"), okoline, drugih muskaraca ("sta si se raspekmezio k'o kakva curica"), ali i zena ... neke zene smatraju da samo one imaju "dozvolu" da imaju osjecaje i da ih izrazavaju i pokusaje muskog izrazavanja osjecaja dozivljavaju ili kao salu ili kao cendravost.

----------


## tatek

Istina je, ne bismo smjeli generalizirati ... mene je jednom (s pravom   :Smile:  ) prekorila jedna forumasica zbog toga sto sam na jednoj drugoj temi o nekim stvarima govorio u ime cijelog muskog roda. S druge strane, na topike o ovakvim temama se od muskih obicno javljam samo ja i eventualno jos 2-3 forumasa tako da bas nemate puno prilike cuti vise muskih vidjenja.

Ja imam neki feeling koje stvari su cesce ili pak rjedje kod muskaraca nego kod zena, no pokusat cu se kloniti iznosenja takvih opcenitih misljenja ... ovo sve sto sam do sada napisao sam i osobno prozivio, a sad da li se to dogadja i drugim muskarcima ili ne, nek oni sami kazu.

----------


## bauba

Recimo ovako: ljubav kao odluka. Odluka da volimo tu osobu neovisno o okolnostima u kojima se nađemo. Naravno, odmah isključujem agresivnog partnera ili zlostavljače svake vrste.
Ako se cijelo vrijeme očekuje "bed of roses", to je već unaprijed osuđeno na propast. Na žalost, nemoguće je cijelo vrijeme održavati ushit sa početka veze gdje smo opijeni, zaneseni i zaljubljeni. Svaki odnos ima uspone i padove i u svima njima još boljeupoznajemo partnera: vidimo njegove nove crte karaktera. Ako ih želimo vidjeti i prihvatiti, postajemo bliži i povezaniji.
Svakodnevnim razgovorom, trudom oko izabranika možemo izbjeći da veza postane banalna. 
Tako je, veze propadaju kada se partneri prestanu truditi, kada misle da je ljubav nestala.. ona ne nestaje- nestaje samo naša zanesenost i zaljubljenost.
Toliko sam upoznala rastavljenih ljudi u životu i velika je većina utonula u uvjerenje da jednostavno nije išlo, da su prerazličiti "iako se vole".
Rijetki priznaju da se nisu potrudili već da su samo otišli do druge osobe nadajući se da je bolja i zanimljivija od predhodne.
Univerzalnog recepta za sreću nema. Fatum često spoji srodne duše ali često se i poigra sa nama.

----------


## bejb

tatek, divno si ovo napisao   :Love:

----------


## Bubica

> Kraj počinje kad prvi put pogledaš tog nekog u oči i shvatiš da ljubav nije dovoljna.


Ovo je jako romansirana verzija, meni se više čini da ovime prestaje zaljubljenost. Brak je nešto u što treba jako puno ulagati, što zahjeva jako puno ulaganja, strpljenja i tolerancije. Mislim da ne potoji univerzalni odgoovr na to koji su simptomi kraja, da je to jakoo individualno, ovisi o osobnim granicama u osoba u braku. Konačno u braku svi mi rastemo i razvijamo se, meni se čini da toleriram stvai za koje bi pred deset godina dala ruku u vatru da ih nikada neću tolerirati, dapače više mi uopće ne smetaju. Dovoljno smo sazreli da dozvoljavamo jedan drugome da budemo različiti. 

Što se tiče razlika u emocionalnom doživljavanju braka i veze, naravno i seksa, između muškaraca  i žena, ćini se da nisu ipak sve stereotipi i generalizacije, istraživanja su stvarno pokazala razlike u tome kako žene i muškarci doživljavaju isto. Neki dan sam slušala i vrlo zanimljiva evolucijska objašnjenja zašto je tome tako.

----------


## sorciere

najte se srditi... moram malo razvedriti ovu tešku temu...   :Kiss:  



Kako  sacuvati brak

Moja zena i ja  imamo tajnu kako nas brak traje:

Dva puta na tjedan odemo u  restaurant na dobru klopu i laganu razbibrigu.
Ona ide utorkom, a ja  petkom.

Uz to, ne spavamo zajedno. Ona spava u Zagrebu, a ja u Splitu.

Ja svuda vodim svoju zenu, ali ona stalno pronalazi put natrag.

Pred neki dan pitao sam zenu gdje bi htjela da proslavimo godisnjicu i ona mi je odgovorila da bi voljela proslaviti negdje gdje vec dugo nije bila - pa sam joj ja predlozio da proslavimo u kuhinji.

Kada smo moja  zena i ja vani, uvijek se drzimo za ruke. Ako je pustim, odmah ode u  kupovinu.

Cijelu je kucu opremila: imamo elektricni mikser, elektricni  toster, elektricni pekac i onda se ona buni da je sve opremljeno ali nema  kamo sjesti . Tada sam joj naravno kupio i elektricnu stolicu.

Jedno  jutro me je zena probudila i kaze da joj auto nece paliti. Ona misli da je  voda usla u karburator. Na moje pitanje gdje je auto, ona mrtva hladna  odgovara - u jezeru.

Kao i svaka zena, opsjednuta je sa svojim  izgledom te stalno isprobava neke nove dijete. Sada je na novoj dijeti:  kokosi i banana. Naravno, nije izgubila nista kilograma, ali se zato penje po drvecu kao luda.

Jednog je dana moja ljubljena zena otisla u  kupovinu i kupila si je  masku za lice. I kada ju je primjenila izgledala  je zaista prekrasno.
Sve dok je nije skinula.

I naravno, kao i svaka  zena uvijek nesto zaboravlja. Tako vec dva tjedna nije odnijela smece iz  kuce. Uvijek kasni i trci za kamionom uzvikujuci:

"Jesam li zakasnila za  smece". Ali zato uvijek dobije odgovor: "Ne, uskaci".

I zapamtite,  brak je na prvom mjestu uzroka rastave. Statisticki gledano, 100% svih  rastava zapocinje brakom.

I tako vec 18 mjeseci nisam niti rijeci  progovorio sa svojom zenom, jednostavno je ne volim ometati. Ali  priznajem, zadnju svadju sam skrivio sam. Pitala me je sto je na  televiziji, a moj odgovor je glasio

PRASINA.

I za kraj:

Na  pocetku, Bog stvori Zemlju i odmori se.

Tada Bog stvori muskarca i  odmori se.
Nakon toga Bog stvori zenu i od tada se nisu odmorili ni  Bog ni muskarac.

----------


## sorciere

> Imam feeling da su samohrane majke žene koje su toliko bliže onoj pravoj ženi vučici nego mi "u sretnim brakovima" čije stranice lista vjetar....
> 
> Kao što je netko rekao, svaka žena ima dva izbora: feminizam ili mazohizam.


daj malo pojasni ove svoje tvrdnje... 

što ti smatraš ženom vučicom (kakvo ponašanje ona ima), i kakav je to izbor između feminizma i mazohizma... 

ja kao pripadnik grupe koju si spomenula   :Grin:  - nemam takav osjećaj (a nemam ni zube   :Laughing:  )... 

a i ova druga tvrdnja (tko ju je izrekao?) - mi nekako ne stoji... em sam daleko od feminizma, a ni mazohizam ne volim   :Wink:   ... 

dodala sam ovu pričicu "kako spasiti brak" - jer iako je ona na prvi pogled šaljiva, zapravo ukazuje na nedostatak komunikacije... 

ja sam jednom, kad mi je veza počela štekati - stavila na papir sve stvari koje su me povrijedile. i dala svom (tadašnjem) dečku... ostao je šokiran, i rekao je da to ne bi pomislio ni u snu... nije imao pojma - iako sam mu ja pokušavala reći što me muči. očito - nije išlo riječima...

komunicirati se može na razne načine.   :Wink:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

jao sorci odvalila sam od  smijeha na pvaj tekst   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  U jednoj je knjizi pisalo kako je za želju za keksima ženi potrebna nježnost, razumjevanje, toplina..... a muškarac tek nakon što pojede dobrih par kutija može osjetiti toplinu i bliskost. To ponekad ispada začarani krug.
> 
> 
> koliko god ta literatura  zabavno zvucala, ja bih se u ozbiljnim situacijam klonila knjiga tipa: zene su ovakve, a muskarci onakvi,
> i koncentrirala se na razlicitosti temperamenta, potreba, zelja, karaktera i inog  vas dvoje kao jedinki.
> 
> odnosno gore navedeni citat bi mogao stimati ako ste vas dvoje 100% prototipovi ovih jedaca i nejedaci keksi


Ja sam se samo nadovezala na ovu temu koju je začeo MHoover.... mislim da sam to čitala u Mars i venera knjigama koje su (iako banalne na prvi pogled) ipak sadržavale štošta i povisile razinu razumjevanja naših prirodnih različitosti.
No, to uopće nema veze s našim trenutnim problemom. Niti je naš problem zaljubljenost (i nakon 11 zajedničkih godina), niti strast i zanos, niti ljubav, niti mrak keksi.... mi se obožavamo. Khm, točnije... obožavali smo se do sinoć. 
 :Rolling Eyes:  
Ono što me ustvari užasno muči jest to što mi je jučer rekao da već neko vrijeme nije sretan i uostalom vidim da je već neko vrijeme stalno umoran, zaspi gdje god ga staviš, nema baš onog ushićenja životom kao nekad..... Ustvari, tada sam počela sumnjati da možda nosim naočale i gledam kroz neki ružičasti veo. I dvoumim se treba li mu pomoć, podrška i odmor ili je njegova ushićenost sa mnom i našom obitelji jednostavno odlepršala....  :Crying or Very sad:  

____________

*Sorciere....*
ne bih se raspravljala u vezi citata...
tu ih ima hrpu, tu sam našla i ovaj između ostalih
http://www.wisdomquotes.com/cat_women.html

A što se tiče žene vučice... jednostavno, imam feeling da si dopuštam biti nesposobna u vezi masu stvari u vezi kojih ne bi bila da sam sama. To su  banalne sitnice, ali i bitne stvari. U najmanju ruku je tako. Ma ne znam...ja sam ustvari cijeli život mislila kako ću biti sama... a vidite me sad... imam muža i dvoje djece, 3 preživjele ribice, balkon bez cvijeća i dobar odnos sa svekrvom!* *

----------


## sorciere

ja ću početi od zadnje rečenice...   :Grin:  

svekrva će sigurno rado pričuvati djecu (ti procijeni kad je potrebno). tvoj balkon mi se sviđa "na neviđeno"  :D , čestitam na ribicama... 

imaš "privilegiju" da si dopustiš ne znati neke stvari. nije to baš neki luksuz, ali čovjeka veseli   :Wink:  . zašto ne uživati? 

razloga za neraspoloženje i umor tm-a može biti jako puno. zdravlje, posao, sama pomisao o jednoličnosti života... kad ste zadnji puta napravili neku glupost?   :Grin:   (odite se bez djece vozit u autićima u lunaparku, ili se odvezite navečer na sljeme, i ljubite se u autu   :Laughing:  ... ili... ma ima milijun stvari na koje inače gledaš  :shock: ... iskoristi!)

daj mu pomoć, podršku, i omogući mu da se odmori... kad to napraviš - znat ćeš. 

nemoj odmah polaziti od scenarija katastrofe.   :Kiss:

----------


## tatek

Sorcie dobro zbori, poslusaj ju ...  8)

----------


## sorciere

tatek, ajde ti iz "muškog ugla"   :Grin:  !

koju glupost bi najrađe napravio, da ti netko da 24 ili 48 sati fraj?   :Laughing:

----------


## Josipova_mama

ja sam uvijek mislila da je brak neka jaaaaaako važna stvar. moj se sad raspao, tako da sam skužila da nije brak baš toliko važa (jer eto može se živjeti i ako nisi u braku...  :Wink:  )
No, ono što ja mislim, je da se odnos dvoje ljudi, ne nužno brak, počinje raspadati kada doživiš prvu *laž*, jer to znači da netko od dvoje ljudi u odnosu ima manjak poštovanja - i prema onoj drugoj osobi i prema odnosu.

----------


## Mukica

da, tak nekak
(u ovo, ofkors, ne racunam brakove zacinjene nasiljem u obitelji)
ja mislim da je gubitak i/ili nedostatak povjerenja najgore sto se moze dogoditi u vezi koja je inace stabilna

i ono kad pocnes uzimati osobu s kojom zivis zdravo za gotovo... tipa normalno je da on/ona sve to (sto) cini (cini) zbog mene - jer ja to ZASLUZUJEM  :Grin:

----------


## abonjeko

Vidite mozda manjak komunikacije uopće nije upitan...možda je upitna sebična interpretacija te komunikacije....kada sam ja nedavno svome dečku rekla kako sam mrtva umorna i da mi silno treba nježnosti i pomoć on se oglušio i počeo nabrajati kako je njemu teško...i tu se uvijek lomimo jer ja pokusavam udovoljiti i maksimalno komuniciram dok on "siječe" komunikaciju i udaramo tako svaki puta u zid...što se sexa tiče,  njegovo mišljenje je da žena treba uvijek prva dati i da će tako probuditi u muškarcu latentne osjete....

nekad ga ne podnosim upravo zbog tih sovinističkih i sebičnih preseravanja i mislim da je KRAJ definitivan kada se više ne podnosite i kada vas iritira sve što druga strana napravi....nazalost, ja previše toleriram i moja teorija je da sam takva (popustljiva) upravo zato sto sam kod svojih staraca gledala cetverostruko gore stvari....ali u stvarnosti granice moje veze su odavno pale u vodu a ja se još uvijek trudim spasiti cijelu stvar....bezuvjetno pomagati i praštati te male "sitne" stvarcice koje naposlijetku prerastu u velike rupe koje gutaju....

----------


## tatek

> Vidite mozda manjak komunikacije uopće nije upitan...možda je upitna sebična interpretacija te komunikacije....kada sam ja nedavno svome dečku rekla kako sam mrtva umorna i da mi silno treba nježnosti i pomoć on se oglušio i počeo nabrajati kako je njemu teško...i tu se uvijek lomimo jer ja pokusavam udovoljiti i maksimalno komuniciram dok on "siječe" komunikaciju i udaramo tako svaki puta u zid...što se sexa tiče,  njegovo mišljenje je da žena treba uvijek prva dati i da će tako probuditi u muškarcu latentne osjete....
> 
> nekad ga ne podnosim upravo zbog tih sovinističkih i sebičnih preseravanja i mislim da je KRAJ definitivan kada se više ne podnosite i kada vas iritira sve što druga strana napravi....nazalost, ja previše toleriram i moja teorija je da sam takva (popustljiva) upravo zato sto sam kod svojih staraca gledala cetverostruko gore stvari....ali u stvarnosti granice moje veze su odavno pale u vodu a ja se još uvijek trudim spasiti cijelu stvar....bezuvjetno pomagati i praštati te male "sitne" stvarcice koje naposlijetku prerastu u velike rupe koje gutaju....


abonjeko, cini mi se da bje vrijeme da se pogledas u ogledalo i sama sebi (i kasnije njemu) kazes "imas jos jednu sansu, ovo je za istac" i pokusate zajedno zaista nesto ozbiljno pomaknuti s mjesta. Ako ne ide - adio, svak svojim putem.
Meni je ruzno ovo i citati, a vjerujem tebi i jos puno gore to zivjeti.

Sorcie, iz mog kuta (slucajno je to muski   :Grin:  )? obzirom da mi je trenutno preko glave guzve, strke, djecje vike itd ... rado bih se sam ili sa najdrazom mi zenom povukao barem na pola dana na neko brdo gdje nema ni psa ni izletnika i sjedio satima na nekom mirnom vrhu sa sirokim pogledom i slusao TISINU. A kad bi mi bilo toga dosta onda bih otisao u neki nepoznt grad na jedan dan, bio to Daruvar, Zalaegerszeg, Banja Luka, Bologna ili Lienz, neobavezno se setao, gledao izloge i ljude, fotkao zanmljivosti ...samo bez strke i vike.
Nije osobito ludo, ali me bas privlaci ...   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

tatek, mogu s tobom?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

i meni fali slušanje tišine...   :Sad:

----------


## tatek

> tatek, mogu s tobom?    
> 
> i meni fali slušanje tišine...


Jesi li sigurna da bi vladala tisina da se nas dvoje nadjemo ...?   :Laughing:

----------


## miha

> ....granice moje veze su odavno pale u vodu a ja se još uvijek trudim spasiti cijelu stvar....bezuvjetno pomagati i praštati te male "sitne" stvarcice koje naposlijetku prerastu u velike rupe koje gutaju....


a onda do raspadanja veze dođe:

- kada izgubiš volju da stvari koje se samo gomilaju, a ne nestaju, spasiš.
- kad postaneš preumorna i shvatiš da ti se suživot svodi upravo na gore navedeno.
- kad shvatiš da ćete razilaskom postati puno kvalitetniji ljudi jedno prema drugom i puno bolji roditelji svome djetetu.

nažalost, za takvo što je potreban odmak i vrijeme za razmišljanje, a ja sam (hvala bogu) prošlo ljeto na moru provela sama s malim 8) ...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Hvala vam ljudi!   :Love:  

Izgledala da sam ipak pretjerala....

Došao je kasnije s posla.... gledam ga, tako zgodnog i sexy, najradije bih ga zagrlila (i koješta još), ali neću, čekam neku njegovu reakciju, no on se posvećuje djeci i mene kao da ne vidi. Ipak, suzbila sam infantilne težnje da ga polijem vodom (ustvari, pokušala sam i zalila dijete   :Embarassed:  ) koju sam držala u ruci ili da ne znam već.... napravim bilo što da izbacim taj gnjev iz sebe (koji je ustvari potisnuta ljubav pretvorena u ljutnju). Nazvala sam mamu da pričuva djecu pa da razgovaramo. 
Ok. Razgovaramo. Puštam ga da govori, no on priča sve već poznato i ne pretjerano duboko i ne vidim da baš nešto dopirem do njega ili on sam do sebe, sve mi se čini nekako banalno i površno, zakočeno, blokirano, neiskreno (ne u smislu laži, već u smislu oskudne istine) i to me razočarava, no nisam se ljutila i slušala sam ga. Vrijeme je proletjelo, djeca uletjela.... i nazvah prijatelja. On podjeli sa mnom kako ima isto takvo zakočenje sa svojom ženom i kako u kritičnim situacijama ne može reći niti prave niti nikakve stvari i smatra to muškom odlikom. Stvarno mi je to prikazao na način da sam uspjela shvatiti da neki muškarci doista ne mogu tako tečno verbalizirati svoje emocije i da ga ne trebam radi toga piliti još gore ili odustati od svega. Da li gotovo svim mojim prijateljima treba psihijatar ili muškarci ipak jesu nešto zatvoreniji, više nije ni bitno radi generalizacije. Bitno je da ja znam da moj jest takav i da trebam ili pokušati postupno otvarati njegov emotivni svijet ili prihvatiti kakav jest. 

Bottom line je da ga beskrajno jako volim i da ne smijem samo tako susprezati svoju ljubav i povjerenje i toleranciju iz kojekakvih strahova!
Uh, sad lakše dišem. Gdje sam sve bila u scenarijima, strašno je i za pomisliti. Izgleda da sam krajičkom oka ipak gledala sapunice sa svojeg vječno neupaljenog tv-a...   :Grin:  

_________________

I ja se pridružujem za slušanje tišine?!! Kad idemo?   :Smile:

----------


## tatek

Anita, drago mi je da si opet "u sedlu"!   :Love:  

A tisinu odi slusat sama, bilo gdje i bilo kad, tako jedino pomaze.    :Bye:

----------


## Mukica

anita
napisi mu pismo

i predlozi njemu da on tebi napise jedno

----------


## Anita-AZ

Mukica može! Dugo si već nismo pisali pisma! 

Tatek, a jesi me otpilio...  :Laughing:

----------


## stray_cat

> Ja mislim da je najčešći uzrok prekida komunikacije frustracija uzrokovana apstinencijom...


po meni zene refleksno odbijaju sex kad ostatak price ne funkcionira a mislim da u vecini veza komunikacija nikad ni ne pocne

komunikacija je otvoreno razgovaranje o svemu i nalazenje kompromisa, a ne borba za prevlast, po meni jedino takva veza se moze razvijati, takodje razvijati i u sexu jer ako funkcionira komunikacija i povjerenje normalno je da jedan drugog inspirirate na sve i svasta

moje sve veze sa rvatima nisu imale sanse jer su svi do jednog, muljali, varali i jednostavno samim tim sto su muskarci ocekivali da su ipak oni vazniji-jaci dio te veze i u konflikte se ulazilo kad nije bilo po njihovom jer ako POPUSTI onda je papak i nekog dijaloga tu apsolutno nije bilo

nizozemci su vrlo emancipirani partneri, ovdje se muskarac koj ne kuha i ne radi po kuci tretira ko da nije normalan, ko da je nesposoban. smjesni su mi hr kriteriji koji dizu u zvijezde muzeve/partnere koji su prisustvovali porodu a ovdje nikad nije ni bilo drugacije

koliko se zapravo pogledi na svijet razlikuju

moguce je da veza utrci u krizu i zbog financijskih problema, a moguce je i zbog trece osobe (uz vec spomenuti problem u komunikaciji)

pokusajte naci profesionalnu pomoc prije nego sto se kroz svadju dovoljno zamrzite i zgadite jedan drugom jer ste si izgovorili preruzne stvari (a kako je i problem u komunikaciji opceprisutan onda pod to spada i da se jednostavno neke izgovorene stvari ne mogu oprostiti jer bla bla bla)

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ... i nazvah prijatelja...


...a za to vrijeme sam te ja bezuspješno pokušavala dobiti na telefon.  :Razz:  

Presretna sam zbog ovakvog razvoja situacije.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bejb

> anita
> napisi mu pismo
> 
> i predlozi njemu da on tebi napise jedno


slazem se
mi to cesto radimo
ja nisam bas "audio - vizualni" tip kad su emocije u igri. napisem i posaljem e-mail. kad ga posaljem, jos pet minuta sjedim ispred compa i cekam odgovor, koji nikad ne dođe u tom periodu, al ne mogu si pomoci. 

odgovor uvijek stigne, ili me rasplace ili me usreci, al bar znam sto on, covjek stjena   :Grin:  , osjeca

----------


## tatek

> anita
> napisi mu pismo
> 
> i predlozi njemu da on tebi napise jedno


To je prava stvar, mukice, kako sam na to zaboravio ... ja volim pisati pisma, i kad zagusti ili pak kad jednostavno zelim saopciti nesto vazno, veliko, bitno ...

----------


## lucky day

ja ne bi znala odgovoriti i bas mi je drago da sve ipak ide izmedju vas dvoje divnih  :Heart:

----------


## Moover

Razlika između muškaraca i žena je:

- muškarci - ako ima sexa, bit će i komunikacije
- žene - ako ima komunikacije, bit će i sexa.

 :Grin:  

stray_cat, po tvojoj teoriji, ja sam onda više nizozemac nego hrvat.   :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Ako ćemo opet generalno, i ja mislim da najveće probleme u braku stvara nedostatak komunikacije, a uzrok pojave nedostatka komunikacije je često lijenost (ili linija manjeg otpora, drugim riječima).

----------


## Lenni

Ja imam jedan brak iza sebe(bez djece).Nakon mjeseci razgovora,pisama,strucne pomoci i sl.,nismo uspjeli.Zvuci tuzno...ali nije bas tako.Kada pogledam unatrag,vidim dvoje ljudi koji su imali svoju lijepu pricu i koji su tu pricu na lijep nacin i zavrsili.Ne kazem da nije bilo tesko,da nije bilo suza i raznih drugih emocija ali nakon svega sto smo poduzeli shvatili smo da nam je bolje ovako.Nismo danas best friends ali nemamo ni gorcinu.Znam da i danas ne mogu nekim svojim prijateljima objasniti cinjenicu da se nismo blatili okolo,da smo u cijeloj toj situaciji bili i vise nego fer jedno prema drugome, da smo svu zajednicku imovinu na normalan nacin podijelili(bez sukoba),i odlazak na brakorazvodnu parnicu odradili zajedno.Mozda nisam bas "u temi" ali sam htjela reci da sam uvijek za trud dok god postoji zelja,kjubav....ali isto tako mi je danas drago sto se moja situacija barem rijesila na normalan i ljudski nacin i sto nemam osjecaj u sebi da su moje godine braka bile potraceno vrijeme.Danas smo i on i ja u sretnim vezama i zelim mu sve dobro u zivotu.

----------


## marči

> moje sve veze sa rvatima nisu imale sanse jer su svi do jednog, muljali, varali i jednostavno samim tim sto su muskarci ocekivali da su ipak oni vazniji-jaci dio te veze i u konflikte se ulazilo kad nije bilo po njihovom jer ako POPUSTI onda je papak i nekog dijaloga tu apsolutno nije bilo
> 
> nizozemci su vrlo emancipirani partneri, ovdje se muskarac koj ne kuha i ne radi po kuci tretira ko da nije normalan, ko da je nesposoban. smjesni su mi hr kriteriji koji dizu u zvijezde muzeve/partnere koji su prisustvovali porodu a ovdje nikad nije ni bilo drugacije


ajme...moram stati u obranu 'rvata. možda nešto ne štima s tvojim signalima koje si slala dotičnima, pa si naišla na takve.
vjerujem da će ih se naći na svakom meridijanu i paraleli kugle zemaljske...nisu baš svi 'rvati takvi...barem ne u mom mikro i makro okruženju...možda nisu jaki u verbalizaciji emocija, ali emancipacije im ne nedostaje...


Anita-mene je ušokirala razlika u našem braku/odnosu, razlika u percepciji očekivanja, u riešavanju običnih malih svakodnevnih stvari *prije i nakon dolaska djece*...još uvijek se nismo snašli.
a toliko sam slušala o propadanju brakova, veza nakon dolaska djece i mislila sam da nas to ne može poljuljati, jer smo toliko željeli tu dječicu i prolazili velike krize koje su nam pokazivale koliko smo ustvari snažni...a sad....gdje je ta snaga...gdje smo  mi...leluja negdje između pelena, presvlačenja, hranjenja, kupanja i padanja glave čim sjednemo...prioriteti su se promijenili, odnosno mi smo dozvolili da nam se promijene.

sad *samo* treba naći snage i vratiti ih natrag...možda je to ključ uspjeha.

 :Heart:

----------


## Mony

Ja samo mogu rec: nedostatak slobodnog vremena je gadna stvar.
Sve dulji boravak na poslu i izmorenost, pa nedostatak komunikacije vrlo cesto i nije zbog ovog sto vertex kaze: lijenost, vec jednostavno: premorenost.
Anita AZ, lijepo da je sve bio samo tvoj scenarij   :Wink:  
Kod nas obicno zna isto tako biti - moja bujna masta   :Smile:   + ovo gore spomenuto

----------


## kli_kli

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> anita
> napisi mu pismo
> 
> i predlozi njemu da on tebi napise jedno
> 
> 
> To je prava stvar, mukice, kako sam na to zaboravio ... ja volim pisati pisma, i kad zagusti ili pak kad jednostavno zelim saopciti nesto vazno, veliko, bitno ...


i mi ovo praktikujemo, ili se ispricamo preko nekog instant messengera.

----------


## stray_cat

ja cu se vratiti na pricu o komunikaciji

postoji vam u treningu pasa metoda pozitivne motivacije, di se nagradjuje pozitivno ponasanje a negativno ignorira

znaci, ako recimo imate zdravog partnera puno ce bolji rezultat biti kad ga pohvalite kad opere wc (makar i lose) jer ce to napraviti ponovo umjesto da mu odrzite predavanje kako to treba raditi

slicno je sa svim, okrenete se na pozitivu, za svaki skuhani rucak, ma koliko bio bljutav se zahvalite, za svako sredjivanje vesa isto i imate bolju osnovu jer ako partnera (partnericu) non stop kritizirate partner se zatvara, komunikacija se pretvara u borbu za prevlast

e sad o tome kako su odgajani rvati (ti bolesnici koje sam ja skupljala jer sam slala krive signale) su decki koji su bili vrlo zabavno drustvo, ali na samo ih je prala potreba da je ipak muska zadnja, da su oni samim tim sto su muski ipak malo u prednosti, pa se na to nadovezivala prica sa podjelom uloga u zivotu, na muske i zenske poslove, na izlaske petkom sa dackim (pa sam i ja petkom izlazila sa drugim deckima, pa kad bi sve isplivalo na povrsinu bile su drame)

njihove su mame po doma radile sve, uz to su naravno i isle na posao pa im je savrseno normalno bilo da zena u kuci ima na sebi sve, a on mijenja gumice na pipi, osigurace i zarulje (e sad niko njemu nije kriv sto ove nove jednorucne pipe vise nemaju gumice pa sad vise on to ne mora raditi)

ja sam se u svim tim vezama zapravo morala sa njima boriti za sebe takvu kakva jesam, za svoje hobije i svoje prijatelje ili prijateljice jer su si oni uredno davali za pravo moje slobodne aktivnosti proglasavati za glupe, da ih ne volim ako sad odem na probu ili na trening, a moje su frendice bile najobicnije glupe krmace i od mene se ocekivalo da odanost pokazem time sto sjedim doma, cekam da on nazove, zaboravim na sve sto me veseli jer je to iz ko zna kojih razloga glupo i bla bla

kad se vec spominje komunikacija i sex, pa da li vi uopce znate sto najvise pali vaseg partnera? da li znate koje su mu namracnije i najbolesnije zelje? da li vas partner zna sto je vama najveca fantazija? da li bi vam pomogao da tu fantaziju ostvarite? da li partner zna kako vas moze zadovoljiti? da li mu se uopce usudite reci sto i kako ili vas je sram? ili svoje zelje i fantazije drzite najzakljucanijoj ladici u glavi?

ako ste 10 godina funkcionirali ko dva stranca na istom prostoru tesko cete se poceti otvarati i stvarno pokazati svoje parvo lice ako ste se zacahurili u ulogu koju igrate u zivotu

problem je i u tome sto nas nikgde niko u zivotu ne uci kako ziviti sa nekim, kako se prilagoditi i dijeliti prostor sa nekim ko dolazi iz drugacije obitelji, iz drugacijih obrazaca ponasanja i sustava vrijednosti

i tu se sad dogadja fenomen balkanske komunikacije, kod nas je sve svedeno na borbu za prevlast, muski tu cesto kao argument potezu saku jer je balkanski sindrom da je u pravu onaj koj je glasniji, koj jace lupa sakom po stolu

mi se stvarno nismo naucili razgovarati, pregovarati. mi ne znamo saslusati drugu stranu, prihvatiti da je taj neko osoba sa svojim vidjenjem svijeta i da to nije namad na nas ego. po meni raspad komunikacije pocinje upravo tu, jer se na neki nacin borimo za prevlast umjesto da se naucimo dogovarati sto i kako

pa nama je dio folklora biti control freak (recimo, koliko ste partneru puta predbacivali kako je trapavo stavio pelenu ili kako wc ili prozore treba oprati upravo onako kako to vi radite jer je upravo to onaj pravi nacin)

pa moja stara brije na detalje kako narezati luk, poprecno ili vise ni ne znam koj je ispravan nacin da se nareze luk, pa hrpa se ljudi gubi po potpuno besmislenim detaljima i nemaju ni vremena ni umijeca da se stvarno otvore i daju partneru

jos samo da ne preskocim mogucnost da ste uspjeli pokupit pacijenta sa kojim nista od navedenog nece proci, u sretnijoj varijanti takveg pacijenta necete dobijati batine, ali tagvi su control freakovi vrlo naporni i vrlo dominantni i vrlo u stanju psihicki slomiti sve oko sebe

kod ovih zadnjih je jedina mogucnost da pokusate pobjeci

----------


## maria71

stray, ti kad hoćeš, napišeš post za beskonačno potpisivanje....

----------


## Stea

Stray dosta si mi ogorčena vjerojatno te je iskustvo tako naučilo.

Ne mislim da je tako teret raspada samo na muškarcima i borbi za prevlast. I za raspad je potrebno dvoje kao i za brak. Mislim da u većini slučajeva u brak ulijećemo zaljubljeni i totalno nezreli. I dalje je sve stvar odrastanja u nekoj vezi. Neko zapne tamo negdje na početku a neko se razvija dalje i sazrijeva. Naravno da fore koje je provaljivao dok smo hodali više nisu smiješne nakon 10 godina braka i toga treba biti svjestan.

Slažem se da je komunikacija i verbalna i neverbalna i krevetska i ostala i te kako ključan razlog za razdvajanje. I ne može se definirati trenutak kada je sve krenulo naopako. Ali ako oboje shvate da je krenulo naopako i žele raditi na tome, smatram da uvijek ima prostora i da se može (jedino za nasilnike nema oprosta i popravka...). Iskreno vjerujem da svatko može raditi na sebi dok je živ i da je to smisao da se razvijamo i popravljamo i sazrijevamo. I kad gledam u natrag svoju situaciju, shvaćam da neke stvari nisam razumjela kod bivšeg ali sam krenula na promjene i raspad je rezultat toga što sam se promijenila a on nije htio. I počeli smo pričati različitim jezicima.... 

I wc, prozori, luk i slične stvari uopće nisu bitne... Bitni su dodiri, pogledi i dugi razgovori uz čašicu vina i potpuna otvorenost i predanost. Zašto skrivati ljubav ako je imamo? Zašto glumiti nešto što  nismo da on primjeti a svejedno se osjećamo loše? Zašto ne ispaliti "volim te" u sred ručka jer mi je tako došlo? A kao to se ne radi.... jer će eto misliti da služim? 

Zašto mi to niko nije rekao kad sam se udavala?

----------


## Loli

Stray cat, 
za moj ukus previše generaliziraš.
Nikad u svom životu nisam imala dečka (a ni mm nije takav), a niti vezu nalik onome o čemu ti pišeš. Svi osim jednog su bili Hrvati.
Mislim da se isti tekst može pripisati *nekim* muškarcima bilo koje nacionalnosti, samo je stvar kakva je druga strana, što očekuje, pa da, i kakve signale šalje.
Žao mi je što imaš tako loša iskustva.

----------


## Stijena

u svakom braku, dvoje se mora znati posvađati
po meni nema boljeg načina komunikacije
mnogi to izbjegavaju misleći da je to tek pravi put za razlaz: "što će reći susjedi, što će reći prijatelji, što će reći obitelj...mislit će da smo jako nesretni jer se svađamo"
po meni potpuno krivo.....mislim da je već dokazano da su parovi koji se znaju posvađati i svađaju se, koji (vrlo) glasno iznose svoja mišljenja i emocije, puno sretniji od onih koji sve guraju pod tepih i gutaju u sebi, ne dozvoljavajući si takav tip komunikacije.
to je pravi put za iznošenje osjećaja, razmišljanja i nakon "pražnjenja" nakupljenih emocija, pravi put za  pronalaženje pravog rješenja, ako ga je tada uopće potrebno tražiti. 
dok god MM i ja imamo još onih zajedničkih trenutaka kad nismo pod stresom, a koji vrlo sliče početku veze (nažalost u zadnje ih je vrijeme iz poznatih nam razloga malo, ali trudimo se da ih bude više), to mi je znak da  u našoj (desetogodišnjoj :shock: ) vezi ima stvari koje valja očuvati i, ako treba, spašavati.

----------


## Lenni

Draga Stea mislim da nas niko u potpunosti ne može pripremiti na ono što nas čeka...

Život je škola...i taman kad misliš da sve znaš desi se  :No:  

Ali ja volim misliti da nakon kiše dolazi sunce..i da smo posebni takvi kakvi jesmo i da nas vec negdje nasa sreća čeka  :Heart:

----------


## Lenni

Stijena slažem se s tobom da se par treba znati pošteno posvađati,izvikati...e sad možda svi ljudi ne funkcioniraju tako...ali meni je to sasvim ok.Izađe sve ono što te muči...pa slijede sati mirnijeg razgovora i ujutro se oboje probudite lakši 100kg i gledate se koliko se volite unatoč svim problemima..bar je tak kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## ~Dedi Kul~

> *I wc, prozori, luk i slične stvari uopće nisu bitne*... Bitni su dodiri, pogledi i dugi razgovori uz čašicu vina i potpuna otvorenost i predanost. Zašto skrivati ljubav ako je imamo? Zašto glumiti nešto što  nismo da on primjeti a svejedno se osjećamo loše? Zašto ne *ispaliti "volim te" u sred ručka jer mi je tako došlo? A kao to se ne radi*.... jer će eto misliti da služim?


Ne slažem se nikako sa ovim tvojim djelom o wc, luk....početak nekomunikacije, nadmetanja, nerazumjevanja i ne pristanaka na kompromise u većini slučajeva jesu te MALE STVARI, koje stavraju zaglušenje, otpor i dovode do nekomunikacije....

A za ovu spontanost te potpisujem!




> u svakom braku, dvoje se *mora znati posvađati*


potpuno se slažem, pogotovo u slučaju temperamentnijih i impulzivnijih osoba. ALI na glasak je na ZNATI, konstruktivna svađa je predivna stvar, jer najčešće urodi kompromisom za ''opće dobro'' nauči nas slušat partnera, pratit razvoj njgove osobnosti....i na kraju (barem iz našeg iskustva) izađeš još ujedinjeniji i jače voliš tu osobu!!

----------


## stray_cat

tako je treba se znati posvadjati, ali ako u braku nema bolje komunikacije od svadjanja onda mozda i stvarno odgovarate sabloni i komunikaciji na balkanu di se ne komunicira nego stvari rjesavaju na dreku i lupanje sakom po stolu. 

rasprava iskljucuje vrijedjanje, a na sto lice vase svadje? koncentrirano predbacivanje i sipanje otrova i onda se nakon toga osjecate oslobodjeno?

odgojit cete isto takve klince a takva djeca su naporna prema drugoj djeci jer u zivotu ne mozete situacije rjesavati na dreku, djeca ce ih izbjegavati. 

pa mene su takvi izlivi negativne energije iscrpljivali, bilo mi je mucno pokusati opet uhvatiti neki ritam u vezi koja tako funkcionira

cak i svadjati se treba znati, treba pricati u JA obliku, znaci, ja se osjecam lose ili povrijedjeno zbog toga i toga, a ne TI si takav i takav i TI bi se trebao ponasati ovako ili onako

cak i tu treba krenuti od sebe

naravno da nisu svi decki u hr raspad sistema, ja samo pricam o ljudima sa kojima sam se sretala

a valjda sam trebala proci kroz takva iskustva da bih znala isprofilirati kakvog partnera necu i da bih znala prepoznati pacijente

----------


## Lenni

:Sad:   malo smo se krivo skužile...

----------


## Stijena

da, slažem se Dedi
naglasak je definitivno na *ZNATI* (zato je i napisano, šteta što nije boldano), a to svakako podrazumijeva izostanak vrijeđanja i isrpljujućeg beskrajnog nekonstruktivnog vrištanja koje nikamo ne vodi.
to niti ne smatram svađom, već nasiljem u obitelji, pa makar i obostranim

----------


## ~Dedi Kul~

Ja pod svađom smatram isto ono što je i smirena razmjena argumenata i mišljenja samo sa povišenim tenzijama i glasom! i to mi ima smisla.

i moje iskustvo mi goori da ako ima bilo kakvih problema ili nečega što jednu stranu smeta TO TREBA REĆI ODMAH, pa makar i krpz (konstruktivnu) svađu. Trpanje pod tepih, šutnja i ''mirna'' šablonska svakodnevica uz ugodno ćaskanje o ničemu, a problemi postoje, ne vodi nigdje.

----------


## abonjeko

> jos samo da ne preskocim mogucnost da ste uspjeli pokupit pacijenta sa kojim nista od navedenog nece proci, u sretnijoj varijanti takveg pacijenta necete dobijati batine, ali tagvi su control freakovi vrlo naporni i vrlo dominantni i vrlo u stanju psihicki slomiti sve oko sebe
> 
> kod ovih zadnjih je jedina mogucnost da pokusate pobjeci


stray  :Klap:  evo, zasto ja pokušavam pobjeći ko muha bez glave...što prije i što bezbolnije...imam psihološku zvijer kod kuće koja rovari po mozgu i užasno je naporan...mjeri svaki pokret...ništa ne valja..postrojava, a ja totalno slobodna u mnogo pogleda ne znam kako sam se dala zaključati u tu (gruba riječ)...  :Mad:

----------


## jadranka605

> Kako počinje raspadanje veze/braka?


kad jednog dana legneš u krevet, na "svoju" stranu i shvatiš da danas nisi nit jednom poljubila, u oci pogledala, niti dotakla SM, a zaključiš da ti uopće nije falio.
I onaj crv sumnje upita te: jel ovo početak kraja?

----------


## abonjeko

u biti htjela sam dodati kako sigurno postoje neki profili muskaraca koji se mogu povezati s balkanom (s obzirom na opće stanje društav, kulture i odgoja)...samo što su takvi profili koje je stray ovdje napisala češći na Balkanu....valjda ste sve vi ostale imale ogromnu sreću kad niste našle nekog tako tipičnog...ali da se javi bilo koji muškarac mogao bi dati i opis tipične žene s Balkana i vjerojatno bi se začudile kako bi se sve mi negdje nešle u tom opisu (berem u nekoj točki opisa)....tako smo odgajane i tako funkcioniramo koliko god brijale da smo super moderne ženskice...ja sam nevjerojatno tolerantna osoba i valjda sam nešto Bogu skrivila u prošlom životu kada je moj otvoreni um smjestio u ovu malu zemlju u kojoj je još uvijek očita dominacija Balkana (ali ja se uvijek tješim jer kako je ženama u Islamu pod šerijatskim pravom)...i zaista....tko može naći svoju savršenu polovicu (ja vjerujem da negdje postoji) u tako ograničenoj okolini...tko zna, možda je moja savršena druga polovica u Keniji, ili u Tanzaniji...tko to zna....a mi moramo naći nekog u našoj blizini s kim ćemo se naizgled dobro slagati i lagati si godinama kako je ON onaj pravi.....Čovjek ima pravo (to me je učio profesor demokracije i ljudskih prava) na traganje za srećom i krajnje je vrijeme da tu točku prirodnih prava počnemo konzumirati....

----------


## Stijena

ako smo svi mi ovdje na balkanu - u prijevodu balkanci, zašto nam onda smeta taj balkanski mentalitet? 
ili su rimljani bili glupi kad su izmislili da kad si u rimu ponašaj se ko rimljanin
ja osobno sebe ipak ne smatram balkancem i nikada sebi ne bih izabrala živjeti s čovjekom koji pokazuje takve značajke, ali tko voli nek izvoli

----------


## abonjeko

> ako smo svi mi ovdje na balkanu - u prijevodu balkanci, zašto nam onda smeta taj balkanski mentalitet? 
> ili su rimljani bili glupi kad su izmislili da kad si u rimu ponašaj se ko rimljanin
> ja osobno sebe ipak ne smatram balkancem i nikada sebi ne bih izabrala živjeti s čovjekom koji pokazuje takve značajke, ali tko voli nek izvoli


stijena draga....pa nitko se ovdje ne smatra Balkancem...nitko sebi ne želi reći "ja sam balkanac"...to je valjda asocijacija na nešto primitivno! I ne radi se tu o tome "tko voli-nek' izvoli", pa tko voli živjeti s nekim takvim????? :? ...nitko, ali opet prolazimo sve to i prastamo jer nismo tvrde stijene...mi smo žene s ogrooomnim srcem koji naposlijetku uvijek pamti ono dobro, što god da o nama mislili!!!!!nazalost.... :/

----------


## abonjeko

> Kako počinje raspadanje veze/braka?
> 			
> 		
> 
> kad jednog dana legneš u krevet, na "svoju" stranu i shvatiš da danas nisi nit jednom poljubila, u oci pogledala, niti dotakla SM, a zaključiš da ti uopće nije falio.
> I onaj crv sumnje upita te: jel ovo početak kraja?


POTPISUJEM!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## miha

*stray_cat* iskreno, mislim da previše pametuješ.

svaka čast tvom iscrpnom post-u na prethodnoj stranici, ali takva metoda 'dresure' može proći eventualno u odgoju djece, ali preodgajati muškarca od svojih 30, 40 ili što ja znam koliko godina, paziti na količinu pohvale aljkavome poslu koji, uz sve ostalo, onda ja opet moram napraviti mislim da nema smisla.

svaka čast tvom partneru koji dođe s posla pa tebe pohvali za svaku pelenu koju promijeniš djetetu, ti nizozemci su zbilja superiorna ljudska rasa...te tvoje konstatacije na tome kako su muškarci u hrvatskoj ovakvi ili onakvi i tvoje uporno inzistiranje na kvaliteti europljana sad već zaista postaje naporno!

možda ti kao domaćica imaš vremena, ali uz full time job, dijete, dojenje, kuću, kuhanje ja nemam vremena ispravljati krive drine, popravljati sve što je krivo napravio (a za što sam ga nahvalila), razmišljati o tome hoće li osobno shvatiti moju opservaciju kako je mrkva iz juhe baš nekakva 'bezokusna' samo zato jer je on kupio grincajg...

uostalom, ja sam ta koja uz sve ostalo u kući mijenja osigurače, žarulje i gumice na pipi, spajam i programiram bvideo, kućno kino i ostalo, izrađujem i slažem namještaj, lijepim keramičke pločice i još doživljavam kritike na taj račun...

možda će nekome zazvučati sebično, ali mene nitko ne hvali za pelenu koju djetetu premotam, a kada napravim nešto krivo shvatim to kao poticaj da sljedeći put napravim bolje.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

*miha* potpisujem tvoje napisano od prvoga s do zadnjega e   :Smile:

----------


## tatek

straycat, u nekim stvarima se slazem s tobom (recimo u 25-30%), ali u drugima bas i ne.
Ne svidja mi se "ti"-ton u kojem upucujes poruke, kao da smo mi svi u krivu i u losim vezama, a ti nam otkrivas bozju istinu prave veze. Ja sam u sretnoj i kvalitetnoj vezi 8 godina i oko nje se trudimo i MZ i ja, a vidimo da je i dosta nasih prijatelja u takvim vezama. Naravno, da moji poceci nisu bili dobri, prije sadasnje veze sam imao 3 druge (od 1 mjeseca do 7 godina trajanja) i sve su na neki drugi nacin bile lose i zato su se raspale, naucio sam pouku i to je to. Ne smatram da su te veze bile lose zato sto su te cure bile recimo hrvatice ili kceri obrazovanih roditelja ili mozda djevice ili vage ili neznamsto po horoskopu. Dapace, 2 od te 3 su zaista OK cure (o jednoj ipak nemam bas tako dobro misljenje), ali te veze su bile lose zato sto nismo znali uociti (ni one, a ni ja) da nismo kompatibilni. Za te razlaze se ja smatram jednako odgovoran kao i one ... nisam znao tocno sto mi treba u zivotu niti kako to reci partnerici i zato smo i ja i one "potrosili" izvjestan dio zivota da to naucimo.

Isto tako si i ti, straycat, napravila u svom zivotu - ja nikako ne vjerujem da su za te prve lose veze iskljucivo krivi muskarci niti da je kriva cinjenica sto su eto oni 'rvati, kriva si dijelom i ti, ako za nista drugo onda zbog toga sto si usla u te veze, jer ja ne vjerujem da netko usred veze postane sasvim druga osoba, na pocetku andjeo, posliej vrag.
No, na kraju krajeva nije bitno tko je kriv (osim ako je zaista bilo nasilja bilo kakve vrste u vezi, tada se zaista mora postaviti pitanje necije odgovornosti tj. onoga tko je bio nasilan), bitno je da si ti naucila lekciju i da vise ne ponavljas takve greske i sad si u kvalitetnoj vezi. Neki ni do smrti ne nauce tu lekciju i ja smatram da si ti zbog tog nauka zaista posebna osoba, koaj je uspjela proniknuti u sebe i otkriti sto to prije nije valjalo i kako to izmijeniti. Stoga tebi   :Love:  

Kaj se tice svadjanja u vezi ... postoje razne vrste ljudi, neki se vole svadjati, neki ne, a neki se toga klone k'o vrag tamjana. Ja sam od onih koji se ne vole svadjati i smatram (i uspijevam u 99% slucajeva) rijesiti probleme i bez povisivanja glasa, treskanja vratima i razbijanja posudja. Naravno, za takvo rjesavanje problema treba i partner biti slicnih nazora (da nije, ne bi mi MZ bila to sto jest tako dugo) i mi dobro funkcioniramo na taj nacin. 
Znam da ima i konstruktivnih svadja, gdje ne vladaju emocije nego argumenti, no to bih ja nazvao priej raspravom, suceljavanjem, a ne svadjom. Za mene je svadja situacija u kojoj prvenstveno vladaju emocije, a tek onda argumenti ... nemam nista protiv da se ispucaju emocije, to je isto vazno, no smatram da ih prvo treba izluftati, sam ili sa partnerom, a tek onda ici rjesavati probleme, a ne krenuti u rjesavanje i suceljavanje k'o slon u staklanu pa onda uz rjesavanje jednog problema prouzrocis zbog afekta tri nova.

----------


## abonjeko

> *stray_cat* iskreno, mislim da previše pametuješ.
> 
> svaka čast tvom iscrpnom post-u na prethodnoj stranici, ali takva metoda 'dresure' može proći eventualno u odgoju djece, ali preodgajati muškarca od svojih 30, 40 ili što ja znam koliko godina, paziti na količinu pohvale aljkavome poslu koji, uz sve ostalo, onda ja opet moram napraviti mislim da nema smisla.
> 
> svaka čast tvom partneru koji dođe s posla pa tebe pohvali za svaku pelenu koju promijeniš djetetu, ti nizozemci su zbilja superiorna ljudska rasa...te tvoje konstatacije na tome kako su muškarci u hrvatskoj ovakvi ili onakvi i tvoje uporno inzistiranje na kvaliteti europljana sad već zaista postaje naporno!
> 
> možda ti kao domaćica imaš vremena, ali uz full time job, dijete, dojenje, kuću, kuhanje ja nemam vremena ispravljati krive drine, popravljati sve što je krivo napravio (a za što sam ga nahvalila), razmišljati o tome hoće li osobno shvatiti moju opservaciju kako je mrkva iz juhe baš nekakva 'bezokusna' samo zato jer je on kupio grincajg...
> 
> uostalom, ja sam ta koja uz sve ostalo u kući mijenja osigurače, žarulje i gumice na pipi, spajam i programiram bvideo, kućno kino i ostalo, izrađujem i slažem namještaj, lijepim keramičke pločice i još doživljavam kritike na taj račun...
> ...


imaš pravo miha....i ja sve radim pa mi on govori kako to nije ništa, a kamo li da me pohvali za to....upravo zato ja ne mogu tolerirati njegove aljkave pokušaje da kao nešto napravi a najradije bi (gruba riječ) mene i cijeli taj posao...i još da mu dižem ego i budem podložna....pokušala sam to, vjerujte mi, ali ON se osijećao božanstveno a ja usrano....mame su im krive jer su ih navikle da prstom ne mrdnu i da će to sve one umjesto njih srediti i napraviti...ON prakticira "mozak na pašu" a ja mislim za svo nas troje....i još me se kritizira ali ne vikom već onim napornim psihičkim driblanjem....

----------


## vertex

> i moje iskustvo mi govori da ako ima bilo kakvih problema ili nečega što jednu stranu smeta TO TREBA REĆI ODMAH, pa makar i krpz (konstruktivnu) svađu. Trpanje pod tepih, šutnja i ''mirna'' šablonska svakodnevica uz ugodno ćaskanje o ničemu, a problemi postoje, ne vodi nigdje.


To je opis "lijenosti" o kojoj sam ja pisala, a ja je prepoznajem kod sebe. Kao, zašto kvariti ovako dobar trenutak, kad ono prije i nisu tako važne stvari...ali te stvari se talože, nesporazumi se talože, krive interpretacije se talože i postaju problem, a nisu to trebale biti. Samo da se skupilo energije, umjesto da se uljuljkivalo u ugodu. Dakle, to je ono što stvara probleme u našem sretnom braku, koji je daleko od raspada ili velikih problema, ali ja točno vidim da je i do toga moglo doći da se nisam na vrijeme probudila.

----------


## tatek

Bilo je vec govora o ovim temama prije na jednom drugom PF-u ...

Znam da ima takvih muskaraca o kakvima pisete, ne mogu reci koliki ih je postotak u HR, ja znam i osobno nekolicinu, moj stari je bio ajmo reci nekakav "rubni slucaj" (dok je recimo njegov prvi brak bio  sa zenom koja je imala narav otprilike takvu kao ovi muskarci koje opisujete) ... ali znam da nisu SVI muskarci takvi, niti ih ima 99 od 100. Znam da se u afektu cesto poseze za generaliziranjem i shvacam vasu ogorcenost, ali time pomalo vrijedjate nas ostale ...  :/ 

Dakle, da, ima puno takvih muskaraca ... no, mene uvijek zaprepascuje koliko puno ima zena koje ulaze u veze sa takvim muskarcima. Zasto? Da li je tu u pitanju slijepa zaljubljenost, seks, uvjerenje da ce ga izmijeniti (ili ce to on sam napraviti) tokom veze ...
Ne kazem da su zene krivci za takve veze, ali sam uvjeren da je krivnja sigurno negdje oko polovice ... pa ako su zaista tako losi, zasto ste usle u vezu sa njima? Ili ako nista znale na pocetku to sto sada znate, zasto ne izadjete odmah sad (ne mislim doslovno da ovaj cas izbacite iz stana njegove krpe, vec da jednostavno donesete odluku da to ne zelite vise trpjeti, eventualno mu date jos jednu sansu i to mu jasno i glasno naglasite i, ako nije uspjelo, baj-baj)?

Znam, rastanci nisu laki, pogotovo kad su djeca u pitanju, ali los zivot je jos gora solucija. A ako malo pripazite u buducnosti, stgnete jos naici i na nekog "pravog" muskarca s kojim nece biti traumi.

----------


## tatek

> Dakle, to je ono što stvara probleme u našem sretnom braku, koji je daleko od raspada ili velikih problema, ali ja točno vidim da je i do toga moglo doći da se nisam na vrijeme probudila.


Mislim da nema braka/veze koji nema takve krize, imamo ih i mi ponekad. Ne uspiejmo i en mozemo uvijek sve rascistiti odmah, ili je netko preumoran ili se djeca vrzmaju uokolo ili je nesto trece u pitanju, pocne rasti frustracija, postaje sve veca ... i tada treba krenuti u razgovor. Mi krenemo, pocne obicno onaj kojeg vise smeta trenutna situacija, i riejsimo to na neki nacin.

Ja sam u onoj prije spominjanoj prethodnoj vezi od 7 godina zivio 4 godine u frustracijama koje nisam uspio izraziti, cak dugo ni sam sebi, a kamoli partnerici i naravno da kad je dosao trenutak otvaranja da je ispoljena frustracija bila prevelika da bi se ta veza ikada vise slijepila ... ali kad se to napravi dok je sve jos frisko, kad rane nisu duboke, tad je zacjeljivanje sigurno.

----------


## wewa

> u biti htjela sam dodati kako sigurno postoje neki profili muskaraca koji se mogu povezati s balkanom (s obzirom na opće stanje društav, kulture i odgoja)...samo što su takvi profili koje je stray ovdje napisala češći na Balkanu....valjda ste sve vi ostale imale ogromnu sreću kad niste našle nekog tako tipičnog...ali da se javi bilo koji muškarac mogao bi dati i opis tipične žene s Balkana i vjerojatno bi se začudile kako bi se sve mi negdje nešle u tom opisu (berem u nekoj točki opisa)....tako smo odgajane i tako funkcioniramo koliko god brijale da smo super moderne ženskice...ja sam nevjerojatno tolerantna osoba i valjda sam nešto Bogu skrivila u prošlom životu kada je moj otvoreni um smjestio u ovu malu zemlju u kojoj je još uvijek očita dominacija Balkana (*ali ja se uvijek tješim jer kako je ženama u Islamu pod šerijatskim pravom*)...i zaista....tko može naći svoju savršenu polovicu (ja vjerujem da negdje postoji) u tako ograničenoj okolini...tko zna, možda je moja savršena druga polovica u Keniji, ili u Tanzaniji...tko to zna....a mi moramo naći nekog u našoj blizini s kim ćemo se naizgled dobro slagati i lagati si godinama kako je ON onaj pravi.....Čovjek ima pravo (to me je učio profesor demokracije i ljudskih prava) na traganje za srećom i krajnje je vrijeme da tu točku prirodnih prava počnemo konzumirati....


Abonjeko, bilo bi lijepo kad  bi tvoja urodjena tolerancija ukljucivala i vjersku toleranciju, ili bar argumentaciju u slucaju generealizacije/predrasuda.

----------


## miha

> ... ako niste znale na pocetku to sto sada znate, zasto ne izadjete odmah sad (ne mislim doslovno da ovaj cas izbacite iz stana njegove krpe, vec da jednostavno donesete odluku da to ne zelite vise trpjeti, eventualno mu date jos jednu sansu i to mu jasno i glasno naglasite i, ako nije uspjelo, baj-baj)?


*tatek* - ovo je 'jednoroditeljske obitelji' podforum, prema tome mnoge od nas su rekle baj-baj  :Wink:

----------


## white_musk

abonjeko, ja zivim u braku po 100% serijjatskim (islamskim)propisima i super mi je  :Wink:

----------


## tatek

> *tatek* - ovo je 'jednoroditeljske obitelji' podforum, prema tome mnoge od nas su rekle baj-baj


Znam.
No dosta onih koji se javljaju nisu prosli taj baj-baj vec ih to mozda tek ceka (recimo abonjeko, to sam pisao dijelom i kao odgovor njoj), zbog toga ta napomena.   :Wink:

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako smo svi mi ovdje na balkanu - u prijevodu balkanci, zašto nam onda smeta taj balkanski mentalitet? 
> ili su rimljani bili glupi kad su izmislili da kad si u rimu ponašaj se ko rimljanin
> ja osobno sebe ipak ne smatram balkancem i nikada sebi ne bih izabrala živjeti s čovjekom koji pokazuje takve značajke, ali tko voli nek izvoli
> 
> 
> stijena draga....pa nitko se ovdje ne smatra Balkancem...nitko sebi ne želi reći "ja sam balkanac"...to je valjda asocijacija na nešto primitivno! I ne radi se tu o tome "tko voli-nek' izvoli", pa tko voli živjeti s nekim takvim????? :? ...nitko, ali opet prolazimo sve to i prastamo jer nismo tvrde stijene...mi smo žene s ogrooomnim srcem koji naposlijetku uvijek pamti ono dobro, što god da o nama mislili!!!!!nazalost.... :/


ma, imaš pravo, iako to i nije baš neki odgovor na moje pitanje....
ništa o tome ne znam upravo zato jer nisam bila u (ne)prilici probati

----------


## marči

btw. Balkana (geografski) zapadna granica Balkana počinje u srcu Beča, postoji obilježje na cesti...

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u biti htjela sam dodati kako sigurno postoje neki profili muskaraca koji se mogu povezati s balkanom (s obzirom na opće stanje društav, kulture i odgoja)...samo što su takvi profili koje je stray ovdje napisala češći na Balkanu....valjda ste sve vi ostale imale ogromnu sreću kad niste našle nekog tako tipičnog...ali da se javi bilo koji muškarac mogao bi dati i opis tipične žene s Balkana i vjerojatno bi se začudile kako bi se sve mi negdje nešle u tom opisu (berem u nekoj točki opisa)....tako smo odgajane i tako funkcioniramo koliko god brijale da smo super moderne ženskice...ja sam nevjerojatno tolerantna osoba i valjda sam nešto Bogu skrivila u prošlom životu kada je moj otvoreni um smjestio u ovu malu zemlju u kojoj je još uvijek očita dominacija Balkana (*ali ja se uvijek tješim jer kako je ženama u Islamu pod šerijatskim pravom*)...i zaista....tko može naći svoju savršenu polovicu (ja vjerujem da negdje postoji) u tako ograničenoj okolini...tko zna, možda je moja savršena druga polovica u Keniji, ili u Tanzaniji...tko to zna....a mi moramo naći nekog u našoj blizini s kim ćemo se naizgled dobro slagati i lagati si godinama kako je ON onaj pravi.....Čovjek ima pravo (to me je učio profesor demokracije i ljudskih prava) na traganje za srećom i krajnje je vrijeme da tu točku prirodnih prava počnemo konzumirati....
> 
> 
> Abonjeko, bilo bi lijepo kad  bi tvoja urodjena tolerancija ukljucivala i vjersku toleranciju, ili bar argumentaciju u slucaju generealizacije/predrasuda.


neee, cure, nije mi namjera bila nikog vrijeđati, ali jaaako sam puno učila na tom kolegiju o šerijatskom pravu i položaju žena u islamu...imala sam čak i veeeliki seminarski rad s temom položaj žena u Pakistanu i Afganistanu gdje su slučajevi kamenovanja žena ili utapljanja i progona iz kuće od strane oca sasvim normalna i svakodnevna pojava...da ne govorim onaručenjim silovanjima....šerijatsko pravo slabi i njegovi "zakoni" što više idete prema zapadu i nije toliko striktno i ortodoksno...ali to je već tema za neki drugi topic...znam da sam u skriptama profesora koji mi je držao kolegij "Demokracija i ljudska prava" pročitala užasne stvari i zahvalna sam svojoj sudbini koja me nije smjestila u položaj tih žena....

----------


## abonjeko

> miha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *tatek* - ovo je 'jednoroditeljske obitelji' podforum, prema tome mnoge od nas su rekle baj-baj 
> 
> 
> Znam.
> No dosta onih koji se javljaju nisu prosli taj baj-baj vec ih to mozda tek ceka (recimo abonjeko, to sam pisao dijelom i kao odgovor njoj), zbog toga ta napomena.


zaboravih odgovoriti tateku  :Embarassed:  , čuj...ja sam ovdje iznijela prljavi veš ali nisam rekla neke boljke...činjenica jest da ON meni odgovara u milijun drugih stvari (osviještena zdrava prehrana, briga za obitelj, nesebičnost, zajednički pogledi na svijet, na glazbu, izlasci, prijateljstvo, ugodni razgovori, šetnjice koje su mi najugodnije s njim ali i njemu je najugodnije vrijeme provoditi sa mnom.....+ žilijun drugih sitnica koje uvijek prevladavaju) :/   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  abonjeko prvotno napisa
> ...


bas zato sto ti nije bila namjera vrijedjati bilo cije osjecaje bilo bi lijepo da mozes, kao obrazovana osoba, razdvojiti nedemokratska ili zaostala uredjenja i nepostivanje ljudskih prava s tim u vezi od vjerskih propisa.

nije serijat taj koji potice zatiranje prava zena, vec njegovo nepostivanje u zemljama koje se deklariraju kao muslimanske, usljed preferiranja tradicije nad vjerom.

kao sto kazes, ovo je tema za neki drugi forum i topic, no ne mogu da ne reagujem zbog pausalnih ocjena buduci da se ticu i mene, kao muslimanke kojoj ljudska prava nisu ugrozena pripadnoscu vjeri, vec nepostivanjem zakonskih okvira "demokratske" i evropske zemlje u kojoj zivim.

sorry za offtopic, nije mi to inace navika...

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  miha prvotno napisa
> ...


Onda tio nema druge nego da zasuces rukave i uvjeris ga na bilo kakav nacin da je za vas oboje bolje da popricate o stvarima koje ne stimaju ... i nadam se da ce ti/vam uspjeti prevladati razlike.   :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Rado bi pisala puno, ali samo ću vas sve   :Love:  . Divno mi je što djelimo ovako vlastita razmišljanja, ja se javljam kasnije!

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  wewa prvotno napisa
> ...


wewa, evo link http://islamu.wordpress.com/2006/05/...enje-o-zenama/

----------


## Moover

ja sam balkanac!  Oćte se tuć'?   :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

> ja cu se vratiti na pricu o komunikaciji
> 
> postoji vam u treningu pasa metoda pozitivne motivacije, di se nagradjuje pozitivno ponasanje a negativno ignorira
> 
> znaci, ako recimo imate zdravog partnera puno ce bolji rezultat biti kad ga pohvalite kad opere wc (makar i lose) jer ce to napraviti ponovo umjesto da mu odrzite predavanje kako to treba raditi
> 
> slicno je sa svim, okrenete se na pozitivu, za svaki skuhani rucak, ma koliko bio bljutav se zahvalite, za svako sredjivanje vesa isto i imate bolju osnovu jer ako partnera (partnericu) non stop kritizirate partner se zatvara, komunikacija se pretvara u borbu za prevlast


Ovo MM i ja oboje prakticiramo. To me je jako iznenadilo kod njega kad smo počeli skupa živjeti jer kod mojih doma je bilo normalno da stari sjedne za stol i očekuje da se sve stavi pred njega i onda još kritizira kak ništ ne valja. MM se redovito zahvali za fini ručak, čak i kad se meni čini da mi nije baš savršeno ispalo. Zato mi i nije teško ništ za njega napraviti  pa ispada da radim 90 % kućanskih poslova a on se samo ulizuje   :Embarassed:  
Ali zato se i on uvijek potrudi da me razveseli, npr. vikendom se ranije probudi pa mi napravi doručak, kad je bio na godišnjem a ja na poslu ispekao mi je tortu u znak zahvalnosti jer uvijek ja sve radim i sl.
Mislim da je jako bitan obostran trud da veza uspije, jer ako to radi samo jedna strana a druga ne zna cijeniti onda to nikud ne vodi.
I među Hrvatima ima predivnih muškaraca, MM je jedan od njih. Ali vjerojatno ne bi bio takav s nekom drukčijom ženom, npr. nekom rospijom i gunđalom.

----------


## jadranka605

[quote="Sirius Black"]I među Hrvatima ima predivnih muškaraca, MM je jedan od njih. Ali vjerojatno ne bi bio takav s nekom drukčijom ženom, npr. nekom rospijom i gunđalom.


> Čuj, činjenica je da smo mi u našim muškima vidile ono šta se nama svidilo, a to je razlog zašto smo s njima počele, bile i ostale. Također i oni u nama...da se TM sviđao tip žena kao šta su rospije i gunđala, ne bi sad uživali skupa, zar ne...  
> Nekima se sviđa sjajna kosa, nekima smisao za humor, nekima dubok đep, a nekima sado-mazo...
> Činjenica je da svak ima svoj ukus, inaće bi u Hrvatskoj bilo mnoogo neženja...i starih cura

----------


## lucky day

nego, dajte sad malo po talijanima rodjenim u svicarskoj - francuskom govornom podrucju... to je moj...  :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Veselila sam se što je topic otišao u off-topic... no nažalost jučer smo opet MM i ja pukli.  :Sad:  

Kad sam već počela sa iznošenjem sveg... onda ću vam ukratko opisati u čemu je naš problem, pa ako itko ima kakvu ideju, preporuku bračnog savjetnika ili bilo što drugo, mi smo oboje za.

Neke točke o nama:
1) Volimo se intenzivno, jako, snažno.... Ljubav nikad nije, a vjerojatno i neće biti upitna kod nas
2) U normalnim okolnostima (kad nitko nije razdražljiv.... kad je sve ok) komuniciramo savršeno, slažemo se u važnim stvarima, razumijemo interese jedan drugog, radimo dobro jedno drugome..... sve je ok uglavnom. On je poput nizozemca.... divan je.... a i ja sam s godinama sve bolja.  :Razz:  

No, problem je:
- kad puknemo! Kad se posvađamo u lošem periodu... kad smo iscrpljeni, umorni, razdražljivi, kad je već ostalo nerješeno nešto od jučer, a radi djece ne možemo razgovarati pa se nakuplja. Uostalom, MM se vjerojatno jako puno toga nakupilo jer nije bio tip koji odmah sve kaže godinama! Sad je puuuno nervozniji nego ranije i u ljutnji otkrivam u njemu vrlo opasnu osobu (a ja nisam ništa bolja, niti manje opasna kad sam ljuta). Uglavnom... svađe nam više nisu konstruktivne, već sve više primitivne i ružne. 

Kad se smirimo, dovoljan je pogled i sve se loše raspline i tada umjesto da rješavamo stvari, nama (posebno njemu!) je žao kvariti (kao što je vertex gore spomenula), niti se sjeti svih problema o kojima priča kad puknemo u vezi jedne stvari.

Ok... da ne duljim. Ljutnja je opasna stvar, a mi se sve više i sve žešće ljutimo. Definitivno nam treba pomoć. Sve prijedloge razmatramo.

Volim vas   :Love:

----------


## lucky day

samo da kazem - mi smo isli kod bracnog savjetnika...
i jos poslije m(b)m kod psihologa...
oboje su se pokazali losi...
tako da, ako idete, gledaj da je netko dobar, neko ko kuzi vas pristup odgoju djece itd... a ne netko ko ce ti za dojenje jednogodisnjaka, npr. reci - ''i kaj se cudis sto ti je veza u komi - kad se dajes djeci toliko  :Rolling Eyes:  ... ni jednom muskarcu takva zena nije uzbudljiva...''
a tm-u - nek se, npr. osisa   :Rolling Eyes:  
ne bi vjerovala kakvih 'savjetnika' ima...
znaci - ne neko tko ce ti malogradjanskim standardima pokusati srediti vezu...
i mm-u se javila jedna - kune se da je zvucala luda (ne pozitivno luda nego kao da je na tabli apaurina :shock: )... odmah je poklopioo slusalicu...
prije toga nisam imala doticaja sa psiholozima ali ovo me dobrano sokiralo...
mozda neko ovdje zna nekog dobrog...

a ovo je bilo identicno i kod nas:



> Kad se smirimo, dovoljan je pogled i sve se loše raspline i tada umjesto da rješavamo stvari, nama (posebno njemu!) je žao kvariti (kao što je vertex gore spomenula), niti se sjeti svih problema o kojima priča kad puknemo u vezi jedne stvari.


i znas sta - mislim da je on tu bio u pravu...
to sad ovisi o tebi mozes li iskreno otpustiti probleme u tim trenucima... ne znaci da ih poslije ne mozete rjesavati... a ti trenuci vam sluze kao ucvrscivanje baze - ljubavi i uzitka medjusobnog druzenja...
ja nisam mogla :/  ... bas sam bila zapela...
ali mislim da cu to, za svoje dobro, u zivotu trebati ipak nauciti...
na tezi nacin, cini se  :Sad:  

 :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ma nije to dobro. Upravo radi toga što on ima tendenciju da nikad ne kvari i kaže nešto što mi neće biti drago čuti, on to sve govori kad pucamo u vezi drugih stvari... sve nakupljeno izlazi, ništa konstruktivno ne uspjevamo rasčistiti. 

Ja sam mu danas rekla da me užasno boli što nije uz mene kad imam svoje krize.. kad sam loše... on je ljut što sve ne cvjeta i od muhe napravimo slona svaki put. I onda kad ja totalno puknem (a puknem jer nije bio uz mene već kad je meni loše krene sa svojim žalopojkama o kojima inače ni i)... za tu osobu koja puca tvrdi da to nisam ja (pa je jasno da "nju" ni ne voli).

Znači, radi se o selektivnoj ljubavi. Jer Anita koju on voli je ona sretna, lepršava, inspirativna, entuzijastična, radišna itd..... a Anita kojoj treba extra pažnja ustvari uopće nije Anita već neka bitch koja pokušava zavladati kućom i treba je silom prilika ugušiti kako bi se vratila divna i mila Anita zajedno sa harmonijom u domu.

Oprostite na tonu, uuužasno sam ljuta i razočarana, a mislim da sam ovako slikovito stvar vrlo jednostavno prikazala. Znači... moj divan i mio mužan je divan i mio do trena naziranja djelova moje osobnosti koji su njemu neprihvatljivi iz jednostavnog razloga što se u njegovoj obitelji nije razgovaralo o problemima i gdje ništa nije toliko veliko i važno da bi se radi toga živciralo. Ja potičem iz suprotne.
Da sam oduvijek bila mirna i staložena kao on, izgledalo bi kao da problema nema.... vjerojatno bi s vremenom počeli čavrljati o vremenu, ugradnji klime i finim restoranima... dok ne bi u naš život ušao netko tko bi u nama probudio intenzitet emocija. Taj scenarij je u mojem životu nemoguć. Neću to dopustiti. Ili će biti sve u redu (nakon što razrješimo ove probleme s bijesom) ili se selim na ovaj pdf trajno.... opcija "dovoljno nam je ok da ne odemo" neka ostane starijim generacijama.

Kako me samo guši osjećaj kako sam u pat poziciji... Pat pozicija ljubavi...

___________________

Lucky day - hvala na upozorenju u vezi savjetnika i psihologa!!!!

----------


## miha

> Anita koju on voli je ona sretna, lepršava, inspirativna, entuzijastična, radišna itd..... a Anita kojoj treba extra pažnja ustvari uopće nije Anita već neka bitch koja pokušava zavladati kućom i treba je silom prilika ugušiti kako bi se vratila divna i mila Anita zajedno sa harmonijom u domu.


ovo mi zvuči poznato :/ .
kod nas su se stvari počele raspadati kad mi je mjesec dana nakon carskog reza, nakon mjesec dana s mučenjem oko uspostave dojenja i krvavih bradavica, mjesec dana brige o djetetu bez imalo ičije pomoći, mjesec dana nespavanja jer sam noću (zbog toga što imam cicu, mogu se izležavati po cijele dane, a on ipak mora raditi  :Mad:  - ustajala isključivo ja) zamjereno što nema sexa i što ga ne dočekujem s osmjehom kada se vraća s posla  :Evil or Very Mad:  




> ... iz jednostavnog razloga što se u njegovoj obitelji nije razgovaralo o problemima i gdje ništa nije toliko veliko i važno da bi se radi toga živciralo.


u njegovoj obitelji vladaju xanaxi (jel se tako piše?), apaurini i slični bombončići, a psihijatrica je nakon 20 godina terapije postala i kućna prijateljica pa zamisli njegovo iznenađenje i šok kad je vidio kako izgleda žena na rubu...

----------


## miha

inače, upravo pripremam nešto za posao pa sam naišla na tagline jednog filma koji glasi:

_'Sometimes the greatest journey is the distance between two people'_

ima nešto i u tome...

----------


## suzyem

Ma nije Anita sve tako crno, ti to malo možda preintenzivno doživljavaš. Ne mogu vjerovati koliko stvari u tvom životu mogu naći u svom...
Ovak je recimo kod mene: Kad sam duže vremena u bedu, tužna, ljuta, MM je strašno pažljiv, mio, brine se... ja se ni ne sjetim pitati kako je on. I onda kad ta moja faza duže potraje onda on pukne, a ja ono  :shock:  pa nisi ništa rekao... ma stvar je u tome da ja nisam ništa pitala, bila sam preokupljena sobom  :/ 
Mislim da on ne voli samo onu Anitu koja je vesela, vedra, nego ga boli kad Anita postane dugačija...
Razmisli malo o njemu, stavi se malo u njegovu kožu... kako je on? Ja često zabrijem kak je MM-u super, radi, druži se s ljudima, a ja cijelo vrijeme s klincima i kućanskim poslovima.... a u biti on mi ne želi pričati koliko je imao sr....  tijekom dana samo zato jer zna da je meni teško i ne želi me još više opteretiti....
 :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Suzyem*... znam što govoriš i upravo tako sam uvijek i gledala na stvari. Ali ne znam više... Moze se naci milijun opravdanja, ali ove svađe postaju preopake.   :Sad:  On, koji je uvijek imao samokontrolu, više je nema....Sad smo oboje pretemperamentni i bojim se da to može otići predaleko.  

Znam da mu je jako teško na poslu već jedno vrijeme i ja sam ono jedno vrijeme bila skroz down i stalno bolesna (ali tada on dosta vremena nije bio tu, već u Genevi)! Znam da jedva čeka godišnji da se oporavi. I znam koliko je divan kad je sve ok, koliko voli djecu i provoditi vrijeme sa njima. Ima daleko više dobrih stvari nego loših. Uopće ga ne bih mjenjala... ja ne mogu zamisliti boljeg muškarca od njega za sebe. Samo da me voli i onda kada me je teško voljeti... to je jedino što mi fali.

----------


## jadranka605

Anita-AZ   :Love:

----------


## thalia

> Uopće ga ne bih mjenjala...


Tu si samoj sebi sve rekla.




> ja ne mogu zamisliti boljeg muškarca od njega za sebe. Samo da me voli i onda kada me je teško voljeti... to je jedino što mi fali.


A ovo reci njemu.

Anita, umorni ste oboje.

----------


## tatek

> Anita, umorni ste oboje.


To i ja kazem.
A siguran sam i da ne mozete sad uzeti 2 tjedna odmora bez svih obaveza pa da se vratite u normalu.
Znaci, preostaje vam samo da se glozite do istrebljenja ili da se dogovorite da cete oboje doprinjeti tome da vam ubuduce bude bolje, sto od svakoga iziskuje odredjeni napor, ali vam, vjerujem, garantira i ljepsu buducnost.

Kao prvo, ajd se dogovorite da o problemima govorite onda kad se dese, da ih ne ostavljate u svoju mentalnu spajzu da se jos gore usmrde, ukvare i zatruju vas um i tijelo. Ako ne mozete taj cas (nista mirni, vec u afektu), tad to napravite prvom slijedecom prilikom kad ste mirni - i to bez onog "necu sad kvarit kad je dobro", taj pristup, na zalost, ne vodi nikuda, jer se o problemima mora razgovarati razlozno, a ne "pod parom".

Kao drugo, trudite se biti u samokontroli. Neki ljudi kazu da svadja nije losa, ali ja si ne mogu zamisliti osobu koja ce se nakon svadje sa vikanjem, ruznim rijecima itd osjecati dobro - ja sigurno ne. Na kraju karjeva, vodite zajednicki zivot i cilj vam je da vam bude dobro ZAJEDNO, dakle potrudite se da se svadje/rasprave ne pretvore u blacenje jedno drugoga.

Zaista, mislim da ove dvije stvari mogu dovesti brzo do neke promjene ... samo se treba prisiliti i drzati se toga. Znam da nije lako, i ja potjecem iz obitelji u kojoj se o problemima nije NIKAD razgovaralo, ali me zivot ipak naucio da to nije dobro, da otvoren pristup uvijek pomaze (iskusio na svojoj kozi).

Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## tatek

> Anita, umorni ste oboje.


To i ja kazem.
A siguran sam i da ne mozete sad uzeti 2 tjedna odmora bez svih obaveza pa da se vratite u normalu.
Znaci, preostaje vam samo da se glozite do istrebljenja ili da se dogovorite da cete oboje doprinjeti tome da vam ubuduce bude bolje, sto od svakoga iziskuje odredjeni napor, ali vam, vjerujem, garantira i ljepsu buducnost.

Kao prvo, ajd se dogovorite da o problemima govorite onda kad se dese, da ih ne ostavljate u svoju mentalnu spajzu da se jos gore usmrde, ukvare i zatruju vas um i tijelo. Ako ne mozete taj cas (nista mirni, vec u afektu), tad to napravite prvom slijedecom prilikom kad ste mirni - i to bez onog "necu sad kvarit kad je dobro", taj pristup, na zalost, ne vodi nikuda, jer se o problemima mora razgovarati razlozno, a ne "pod parom".

Kao drugo, trudite se biti u samokontroli. Neki ljudi kazu da svadja nije losa, ali ja si ne mogu zamisliti osobu koja ce se nakon svadje sa vikanjem, ruznim rijecima itd osjecati dobro - ja sigurno ne. Na kraju karjeva, vodite zajednicki zivot i cilj vam je da vam bude dobro ZAJEDNO, dakle potrudite se da se svadje/rasprave ne pretvore u blacenje jedno drugoga.

Zaista, mislim da ove dvije stvari mogu dovesti brzo do neke promjene ... samo se treba prisiliti i drzati se toga. Znam da nije lako, i ja potjecem iz obitelji u kojoj se o problemima nije NIKAD razgovaralo, ali me zivot ipak naucio da to nije dobro, da otvoren pristup uvijek pomaze (iskusio na svojoj kozi).

Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

:Love:  Imate pravo, preumorni smo oboje. A on za koji dan ide u Genevu, nećemo se vidjeti 5 dana... nakon toga odmah idemo na more. Nećemo uspjeti niti raspraviti stvar do kraja, a ide na put. Mrzim to... neraspravljene stvari, ostavljen nemir i kopkanje....

*Tatek*, a kako da se trudimo biti u samokontroli kad vec trebas imati samokontrolu da bi se mogao truditi biti u samokontroli? 

Imate li kakve knjige za preporučiti? O samokontroli? Emocionalnoj inteligenciji?

----------


## tatek

> Imate pravo, preumorni smo oboje. A on za koji dan ide u Genevu, nećemo se vidjeti 5 dana... nakon toga odmah idemo na more. Nećemo uspjeti niti raspraviti stvar do kraja, a ide na put. Mrzim to... neraspravljene stvari, ostavljen nemir i kopkanje....
> 
> *Tatek*, a kako da se trudimo biti u samokontroli kad vec trebas imati samokontrolu da bi se mogao truditi biti u samokontroli? 
> 
> Imate li kakve knjige za preporučiti? O samokontroli? Emocionalnoj inteligenciji?


Ja bih na tvom mjestu radije ne spavao cijelu noc pa tokom nje razgovarao o problemima nego cekao 5,10 ili 50 dana sa sumnjama, ljutnjom i frustracijom. To bi bilo cisto trovanje duha.

A samokontrola ... ajd se stavi u poziciju TM-a, da li bi ti na njegovom mjestu bilo lijepo cuti to sto ti njemu kazes i tim tonom kojim to kazes kad si u afektu?
(potpuno ista stvar vrijedi i za njega, u suprotnom smjeru).

Ne znam do koje mjere idu te vase svadje bez samokontrole, ali sigurno ukljucuju vikanje, vrisatnje, mozda i vrijedjanje, psovke ... necu nastavljati dalje. Zar to ne ostavlja poslije gorak okus u ustima, kako onoj strani koja to sve izgovara tako i onoj drugoj koja slusa? Ne vjerujem da se nakon toga ni ti ni TM bolje osjecate ...  :/ 

Ne kazem da je lako samokontrolirati se (pogotovo ako to ne radi i TM), ali vjerujem da je to jedini put koji vodi rjesavanju problema - da ih raspravite u MIRNOJ atmosferi, bez ljutnje, optuzbi i slicnog. A to se moze, vjeruj mi.

Knjige? Ah, ne znam da li bih ti radije predlozio nesto u "feel good" duhu kako bi ti malo porasao moral i kako bi mogla s vise samopouzdanja i volje krenuti u mirno rjesavanje problema ... ili pak nesto o umijecu komuniciranja.
Mislim da bi tu pomogle cak i knjige J.Juula, sve ono sto on prica o komunikaciji s djecom vrijedi i za nas odrasle - bez optuzbi i propovijedanja, otvoreno prema sugovorniku, traziti zajedno rjesenja ... sve su to univerzalni zakoni komunikacije medju ljudima, vrijede i izmedju roditelja i djece i izmedju supruznika, kolega na poslu, svugdje.

----------


## lucky day

ja bi uvijek preporucila nesto u 'feel good' duhu... samo to nije zgodno za preporucivanje - jer su nekima 'feel good' knjige   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

pitas za knjigu 'EI'? od svih koje cujem hvale ju (mi smo cak na faksu radili neke tekstove iz nje)... mislim da ima dio i o komunikaciji u njoj...

o komunikaciji moze biti inspirativno citati ali ne znaci nuzno da ce primjena biti znatno olaksana... za to su bolje radionice ('centar za mirovne studije' je to organizirao, koliko mi je poznato)...
a mislim da je cak na ovom pdf-u egemama stavila jedan zgodan tekstic o komunikaciji...

----------


## thalia

Pet jezika ljubavi-probaj i to.

----------


## stray_cat

meni su knjige o komunikaciji i pregovaranju sa djecom koje sam nabavila zbog roditeljstva puno pomogle oko ei

vecina nas dolazi iz spavanja odvojeno od roditelja, vecina nas smo odhranjeni na bocicu, prema rasporedu i kad se uz to doda recimo autoritarni odgoj, besmisleni rasporedi i rituali vrlo je malo mjesta za razvijanje naseg samopouzdanja i nismo se naucili tehnikama povezivanja i komuniciranja

(sad cu opet vecini ljudi dici tlak, ali i ovo ide kao dio nase balkanske kulture) rijec je dakle o izrugivanju, jer je stvarno prisutno kao najurednija reakcija na necije snove i zelje, ili najobicnije djecije nespretnosti da se izrugujemo. to takodjer radi stetu kod samopouzdanja i hrpu puta se dogodi da uletimo u vezu, u brak i da se zapravo nikad ne otvorimo prema partenru do kraja upravo zbog svega ovoga, da bi izbjegli da bi nas neko ismijao ili povrijedio tamo di smo najslabiji, i onda svako ima svoje zidove oko sebe, glumi neku svoju ulogu u sovjem malom svijetu lazi kojima se stitimo od drugih ljudi

najteze je krenuti sa tim otvaranjem, jasno i glasno izgovoriti kako se stvarno osjecam, sto stvarno mislim i sve to skupa iskristalizirati u sto kracoj recenici

anci, a daj pokusaj sama sebi napisati sto to zelis raspraviti? koliko ja znam bolje je odgoditi raspravu u trenu kad ste oboje napeti, jer ce vas ugurati u svadju. sto ti uopce ocekujes od njega? sto uopce hoces sad u zivotu kad ste i roditelji, kad vam se na glavu svalilo i zaradjivanje, i prezivljavanje i odgajanje djece?  

samokontrola je povezana sa tim porivom da pobjesnimo, zbog toga sto si dozvoljavamo da pobjesnimo i da velimo partneru sto god nam padne na pamet. svi ti mahniti izljevi bijesa krecu zbog toga sto mi stvarno ne znamo komunicirati, mi smo ljudi totalitarnog rezima, i ko ne misli ko ja taj je protiv mene. mi stvarno pokusavamo urlanjem i lupanjem sakom po stolu (i vrijedjanjem partnera) izboriti realizaciju svojeg vidjenja odredjene situacij. mi stvarno ne znamo komunicirati, SLUSATI STO KAZE DRUGA STRANA i onda oboje donijeti neko kompromisno rjesenje

moji problemi (sama sa sobom) izgledaju upravo tako jer sam pravi pravcati control freak i trebalo mi je jako puno vremena da samoj sebi priznam kad pretjeram i da se ispricam i naknadno pristanem na kompromis. sva sreca da je mats dovoljno tolerantan pa vec i to dozivljava kao moj pomak prema komunikaciji 

na temu predbacivanja kako su oprani prozori ili wc, i dan danas nam se zna dogoditi da on nesto cisti ili radi i ja pustim ono sto radim i kao kobac stojim nad njim i gledam sto radi, ali sad kako smo vec dovoljno dugo skupa, samo mi kaze da ga opet kontroliram, i ja se maknem ali trebalo nam je vemena i truda samo da se oducim od te vesele navike

----------


## tatek

straycat, slazem se svime sto si rekla o komunikaciji i odgoju, osim sa time da je to dio nase naseg balkanskog i totalitarnog naslijedja. Isti taj problem koji imamo mi, hrvati, balkanci i stanovnici postkomunistickih zemalja, imaju i ljudi u Austriji, Spanjolskoj, Svedskoj, Njemackoj  (spominjem te cetiri zemlje jer sam tokom godina zivota vani i kontakata sa esperantistima upoznao dosta ljudi iz tih zemalja i to ne samo povrsno, vec i blisko, bio kod njih kod kuce, isao zajedno na putovanja, dopisivao se godinama, zivio "next door" godinama sa nekima od njih). Mozda neka od tih sredina (tu prvenstveno mislim na Svedsku od ovih koje ja znam) ima manjih problema sa time, ali sve ovo drugo je potpuno isto. Od ajmo reci 20-30 ljudi iz tih zemalja s kojima sam vise ili manje pricao o ovim temama tri cetvrtine imaju povelike frustracije iz djetinjstva,a  neke od njih su djecja igra prema onome o cemu mi raspravljamo na ovim topicima.

Mislim da sve to ipak ovisi o pojedinacnom covjeku, obitelji, a okolina (zemlja, kultura itd) ima svoj utjecaj, ali ne presudan. Mislim da okolina vise utjece na to kako ce se ti ljudi ponasati izvan svoja 4 zida, no unutar obitelji je sve drugacije ... roditelji koji jako paze da im je travnjak pred kucom podsisan, ne psuju, ne krse prometne propise i pedantno obavljaju svoj posao (znaci, nemaju te elemente "balkanske" kulture   :Grin:  ) su isto tako revnosno lemali svoju djecu i odnosili se hladno prema njima u djetinjstvu kao i dosta nasih sugradjana.

----------


## tatek

> ...  imaju povelike frustracije iz djetinjstva,a  neke od njih su djecja igra prema onome o cemu mi raspravljamo na ovim topicima.


Ovo sam u brzini krivo napisao - trebalo je stajati da je ovo o cemu mi pisemo ovdje na forumu djecja igra prema nekima od frustracija iz djetinjstva za koje sam cuo od tih ljudi s kojima sam se druzio.

----------


## petra

joj anita skroz te razumijem... stovise mislim da sam u vrlo slicnoj situaciji.
Kod nas je sve super - ali samo kad je sve super. Ali kada ja zapadnem u neka cudna raspolozenja, kad ja od njega ocekujem neku posebnu reakciju, razumijevanje itd, kad od njega ocekujem da nastavi biti super i onda kad ja vise nisam, da me povuce s dna - onda sve pocne stekati. I jedan drugome predbacujemo sebicnost itd.
U nasoj situaciji ja sam ta koja cesto putujem, i moram izostajati iz doma na po 2-3 dana. Tako sam sada umjesto doma u Strasbourgu jer parlament ima plenarno zasjedanje, a bas me briga za ove govorancije eurozastupnika kad doma nisam stigla razgovarati i rascistiti stvari koje me muce od weekenda jer nam kronicno fali vremena.
Ja inace ne volim te "feel good" knjige niti opcenito  pseudo psiho filozofska prepucavanja koja pokusavaju moju osobnost svrstati u neku odredenu kategoriju i ponuditi mi instant rjesenje u stilu - _docekajte vaseg dragog neoptereceni s osmjehom na licu i zapocnite dubokoumni razgovor trepereci ocima._
Kako mi put vlakom do strasbourga traje 5 sati uzela sam citati extebarrijinu knjigu Ljubav, znatiželja, Prozac i sumnje i bas bih ti je preporucila. Nisam je dovrsila, ne znam kako zavrsava ali fora je. Nece ti pomoci izravno ali ce ti promijeniti raspolozenje.
Meni je isto cudno pisati na ovom topicu jer u principu medu nama sve stima, planiramo skoro i drugu bebu, sve je naizgled sjajno - ali samo pod uvjetom da nosimo (odnosno nosim) maske s osmjehom na licu. A nekad mi je ta fasada prenaporna i puknem, a onda se srusi cijeli svijet. I koma mi je sto uvijek ja moram napraviti taj prvi korak poslije svade da se sve vrati na svoje mjesto, postane ruzicasto i vratimo se nasem perfektnom meta-zivotu... do sljedece svade.
e nisam ti bas pomogla  :/

----------


## maria71

zašto ste ih naučile da vas vole samo kad ste vi sretne  i sve je ok?



odnosno tko vam je usadio taj obrazac ponašanja......?

----------


## tatek

> zašto ste ih naučile da vas vole samo kad ste vi sretne  i sve je ok?
> 
> 
> 
> odnosno tko vam je usadio taj obrazac ponašanja......?


Ovo sto kaze maria je jedna strana medalje - zaista, nije li potpuno normalno da zivotnog partnera podupremo (ljubavlju, razumijevanjem, savjetom itd) u teskim trenucima?

A druga strana medalje mi se cini ne manje vaznom - pomislimo li koji put i na partnerovo raspolozenje? Ako smo mi down, mozda on nije super, nego je i on u nekakvim problemima? Isto tako, ako je nama lose, depresivni smo, ljuti ili nesto slicno, i cudimo se partnerovoj reakciji ... pokusajmo zamisliti sebe, svoju reakciju u trenucima kad je on u problemima, komi, ljutnji ...

Mislim da jako pomaze staviti se ponekad u poziciju onog drugog i pogledati sebe drugim ocima ... ali to dobro funkcionira samo kad i onaj drugi moze i zeli to napraviti i sa svoje strane.

Kako god okrenes, vazna je ravnoteza u vezi ... ako je nema, ako je bracni brod previse nagnut an jednu stranu, kad tad ce mornarima dojaditi i sici ce s palube.

----------


## seni

na jednoj razini kuzim ovo sto anita i petra govore o tome kako je sve ok onda kad su one "high".

na drugoj razini postavljam si pitanje da li bi otezavajuce moglo biti to, sto nas nasa kultura/podsvijest/obrazac ponasanja "uci/vodi/zavodi" da nas drugi ljudi trebaju usrecivati, ili nas mogu unesrecivati.

----------


## tatek

> na jednoj razini kuzim ovo sto anita i petra govore o tome kako je sve ok onda kad su one "high".
> 
> na drugoj razini postavljam si pitanje da li bi otezavajuce moglo biti to, sto nas nasa kultura/podsvijest/obrazac ponasanja "uci/vodi/zavodi" da nas drugi ljudi trebaju usrecivati, ili nas mogu unesrecivati.


Good point!

----------


## seni

> Ono što me ustvari užasno muči jest to što mi je jučer rekao da već neko vrijeme nije sretan i uostalom vidim da je već neko vrijeme stalno umoran, zaspi gdje god ga staviš, nema baš onog ushićenja životom kao nekad..... Ustvari, tada sam počela sumnjati da možda nosim naočale i gledam kroz neki ružičasti veo. I dvoumim se treba li mu pomoć, podrška i odmor ili je njegova ushićenost sa mnom i našom obitelji jednostavno odlepršala....  
> 
> ____________


obitelj i ljubav je jedan ogroman dio naseg zivota, a ipak samo dio. trenutne dvojbe, sumnje, nesretnost ne moraju nuzno biti vezane za ljubav i vas i njegovu ushicenost vama.

----------


## tatek

> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ono što me ustvari užasno muči jest to što mi je jučer rekao da već neko vrijeme nije sretan i uostalom vidim da je već neko vrijeme stalno umoran, zaspi gdje god ga staviš, nema baš onog ushićenja životom kao nekad..... Ustvari, tada sam počela sumnjati da možda nosim naočale i gledam kroz neki ružičasti veo. I dvoumim se treba li mu pomoć, podrška i odmor ili je njegova ushićenost sa mnom i našom obitelji jednostavno odlepršala....  
> 
> ____________
> 
> 
> obitelj i ljubav je jedan ogroman dio naseg zivota, a ipak samo dio. trenutne dvojbe, sumnje, nesretnost ne moraju nuzno biti vezane za ljubav i vas i njegovu ushicenost vama.


Ja primjecujem na sebi da kad mi taj obiteljski dio zivota potisne moj osobni (a to se, na zalost, desava cesto) da se osjecam lose. Posao i obitelj posrcu sve nase vrijeme i snagu i onda ne ostane nista za nas same ... i moguce je da onda mi krivimo njih zbog naseg loseg raspolozenja, a u stvari smo mi ti koji u svoj zivot moramo unijeti ravnotezu ... drugi nam mogu tu samo pomoci, ali mi smo ti koji drzimo kljuc u svojoj ruci.

----------


## seni

good point, tatek!   :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> good point, tatek!


Sad smo si lijepo iskomplimentirali   :Grin:  , *seni*, jos da imamo neki mali carobni kljucic da pomognemo curama iz prethodnih postova ... 

... na zalost, morate cete to ipak same, ali vam mi zato saljemo   :Love:

----------


## seni

:Laughing:

----------


## anek

> a u stvari smo mi ti koji u svoj zivot moramo unijeti ravnotezu ... drugi nam mogu tu samo pomoci, ali mi smo ti koji drzimo kljuc u svojoj ruci.


e ovo je živa istina tatek, fakat good point!   :Smile:

----------


## seni

i za cure   :Love:

----------


## Danka_

meni ne smeta kad me muz "ne voli" kad sam lose volje. tj. nije da me ne voli, ali jasno mi da do znanja da nije sretan kad sam... svakakva/nikakva/neraspolozena/zivcana/preosjetljiva 

normalno je da ga to ne usrecuje, ali znam da me voli i tad, iako si u tim trenucima znamo reci neke stvari zbog kojih se poslije ispricavamo. a kako znam... hm, valjda zato sto JA stvarno volim samu sebe cijelo vrijeme. brinu me samo one stvari koje ni sama sebi ne bih mogla oprostiti. malo autisticno, ali sto mogu, takva sam.

----------


## babyiris

Sjećam se da smo prije vjenčanja morali na Zaručnički tečaj i da nam je to bilo tlaka, a onda sve ispalo totalno drugačije i sretni smo što smo išli jer smo naučili komunicirati.

Recimo:
Napisati pismo sa svime što osjećaš o bračnom partneru, ali bez napadanja, uvijek očeti sa JA ne sa TI jer inače ćemo dobiti obrambeni stav, a ne razgovor. Pismo započeti i završiti s riječima ljubavi koje osjećate.

Kak dođe situacija svađe, uhvatiti jedno drugog za ruke, gledati se u oči i onda se svađati.   - Nemoguće je svađati se tako.


Za oženjene ima bračni vikend. Evo ovo sam iskopala, a temelji se na istom principu.




> Bračni vikendi
> Što je to?
> To je vrijeme koje možete posvetiti prvenstveno sebi kao paru. Traje dva dana a odvija se u bogatom i dinamičnom programu utemeljenom na vašem iskustvu i iskustvu drugih parova.
> Vikend se zove zato što to druženje počinje petkom oko 19.30, a završava nedjeljom oko 17.30 sati. Na taj susret možete doći samo kao bračni par, tj. i muž i žena skupa - ne samo jedno od vas. Djecu ćete, ako je potrebno, ostaviti kod bake, tete ili drugačije organizirati njihovo čuvanje. 
> Uloga i smisao bračnog vikenda?
> - pomoći vama kao paru da dublje doživite sebe kao par
> - da si kao bračni par posvijestite da ste jedno drugom dar i milost
> - da otkrijete koliko emocionalnog i ljubavnog blaga još uvijek leži u vašim srcima prekriveno raznim brigama i pitanjima
> - da si postanete iskreniji i otvoreniji
> ...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Wow, koliko korisnih i dobrih point-ova!  :D 

Da odgovorim na neke stvarčice..

*Tatek*.. što se tiče samokontrole, da pojasnim našu situaciju. Mi nismo tipovi koji se oko svega raspravljaju bez samokontrole. Znači, većinu vremena ako nešto ne štima to raspravimo normalno, razumno, bez vike dernjave, vrijeđanja... i sve 5. Upravo zato sam se zabrinula i za njega i za sebe i za nas jer smo se onih dana svađali kao dva primitivna balkanca.   :Sad:  
No, ima jedna korist u svemu tome, a to je da napokon moramo izvući sve te "detalje" koji nas koče da nam odnos bude još bolji, tj. da te krize ne budu tako močvarne.
Ovo je valjda neki pokazatelj da smo spremni da nam bude puno bolje. Sinoć smo razgovarali na balkonu dobra 2 sata... bilo je super. Osjećala sam da negdje idemo i da sve ono što koči i njega i mene je sazrijelo da se ukloni ili modificira. Rekao mi je koliko mu je teško sa mnom radi moje kompleksne osobnosti (argumentirao što.... zašto, kako, koliko, kada...) i stvarno ga razumijem. Isto tako sam ja njemu objasnila što je meni bilo bolno od samih početaka i.... bilo je ok. Ustvari, kad smo se sjetili naših početaka uvidjeli smo da smo znatno napredovali i u odnosu i kao ljudi i to nas je razveselilo. Imamo još neke ideje kako ćemo poraditi na ovome i dalje. Ustvari se baš veselim ovome. 

*Maria 71* - ja svog supruga nisam naučila da me voli samo kad sam dobro i to je ustvari jedini razlog oko kojeg imamo problema svih ovih godina, od početka.... No, treba promotriti mušku prirodu i vidjeti da je njihova sklonost odlascima u špilju kad je frka je ista kao naša sklonost da brbljamo inspirativne monologe do jutra. 

Meni se čini da ja imam problem tražiti za sebe ono što mi treba nakon što sam to već prošlih 73 puta rekla. Čekam da se sjeti sam.. ali se ne sjeti... i tada ne tražim već sam ljuta. Mislim da moram sama sa sobom poraditi na tome. Kao i na ovome što je *seni* rekla... zašto bi uostalom izvor sreće/nesreće i bio u nekom drugom? I to je jako dobar point i doista ovako nisam tonula kad njega nisam stavila u toliki centar. Ali tada nismo toliko uživali i bili tako bliski. To je druga strana medalje.....

Ja sam vrrrlo neobrađen dijamant.

*Babyiris*... vrlo korisno! I istina je... jedan pogled u oči i .... Nekad smo znali prasnuti u smijeh kad bi nam ljubav pokazala koliko smo blesavi i infantilni sa svojim problemima.

----------


## AnaDelVito

Harville hendrix: Kako dobiti ljubav koju želite, Mozaik knjiga

preporučila mi ju je liječnica homeopatske medicine kao terapiju koju svakodnevno primjenjuje sa svojim mužem kao najjednostavniju i najmudriju koju je srela. nakon što sam knjigu pročitala i počela po njoj raditi, slažem se s njom.

usput, odi istog autora preporučujem i Svojoj djeci pružimo ljubav koja iscjeljuje, Dušević & Kršovnik. nemam vremena za opsežno pisanje, ali čitanje će ti se isplatiti.
sretno

----------


## ljiljan@

> Recimo:
> Za oženjene ima bračni vikend. Evo ovo sam iskopala, a temelji se na istom principu.


Mi smo prošli ove bračne vikende. Originalni prije desetak godina, a duboki prije dvije i pol. 
Nakon originalnog osjećali smo se spašeno. Nismo znali da naša ljubav ima toliki potencijal sve dok nismo prihvatili Krista u svoj život, u svoju svakodnevnicu.
Nakon dubokog vikenda rasplamsala se dugo pritajena želja za još jednim djetetom. Bojali smo se, mislili da smo prestari, a onda došlo...Božja volja, Božji dar.
I da, reći ću vam nešto što će vas iznenaditi: ljubav je odluka (misao s originalnog vikenda). I mene je iznenadilo u prvi mah.

----------


## ljiljan@

> abonjeko, ja zivim u braku po 100% serijjatskim (islamskim)propisima i super mi je


  :Love:  
Moje iskustvo: bez Boga, kako god ga zvali, teško ćemo kroz život.

----------


## tatek

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> abonjeko, ja zivim u braku po 100% serijjatskim (islamskim)propisima i super mi je 
> 
> 
>   
> Moje iskustvo: bez Boga, kako god ga zvali, teško ćemo kroz život.


Moje ipak kazuje da je moguce.

----------


## babyiris

Mislim da je pogrešno sad sve ovo prebacivati na vjersku razinu. 
Svi vjerujemo, ako ne u neko nadnaravno biće onda u osobu pokraj sebe, u svoje dijete.... Rastezljiv pojam.

Ako ti bračni vikendi mogu pomoći poboljšanju komunikacije, zašto biti skeptik? Dokazano je da mogu jer koliko se ja sjećam zaručničkog tečaja, tu su ISKUSTVA BRAČNIH DRUGOVA KOJI SU PROŠLI KRIZU

----------


## tatek

> Mislim da je pogrešno sad sve ovo prebacivati na vjersku razinu. 
> Svi vjerujemo, ako ne u neko nadnaravno biće onda u osobu pokraj sebe, u svoje dijete.... Rastezljiv pojam.
> 
> Ako ti bračni vikendi mogu pomoći poboljšanju komunikacije, zašto biti skeptik? Dokazano je da mogu jer koliko se ja sjećam zaručničkog tečaja, tu su ISKUSTVA BRAČNIH DRUGOVA KOJI SU PROŠLI KRIZU


Ja vjerujem da je kroz bracne vikende moguce poboljsati vezu, ali isto tako vjerujem da nije nuzno da su vjerski intonirani, vec da je bitno da je voditelj (svecenik, psiholog, bilo tko) osoba koja to radi dobro.

Kad bih imao probleme takve vrste, ne bi mi bilo tesko otici ni na vjerski intonirani bracni vikend, iako bih radije sudjelovao na nekome pod vodstvom strucne osobe bez vjerske pozadine.

Vise puta su me ljudi pitali da li vjerujem u nesto ili nekoga. Razmisljao sam o tome, dosta dugo i preispitujuci se odozgo nadolje i nazad, i zakljucio sam da je moj jedini odgovor na to pitanje taj da vjerujem u sebe. 
To ne znaci da sam nepovjerljiv prema drugima, vec da vjerujem da sam ja osoba koja je najvaznija za moj osobni svemir i jedina koja moze osigurati da smo ja i on u skladu.

----------


## babyiris

Naravno da nije nužno da su vjerski intonirani, ali kad trenutno ne postoji druga opcija...

Nisam bila natom vikendu pa ne znam koliko je vjerski intoniran, ali tolerantna sam prema svim religijama pa bih s jedankim oduševljenjem išla da je organizirano od bilo koje druge vjerske zajednice ili organizacije.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Mislim da je pogrešno sad sve ovo prebacivati na vjersku razinu. 
> Svi vjerujemo, ako ne u neko nadnaravno biće onda u osobu pokraj sebe, u svoje dijete.... Rastezljiv pojam.
> 
> Ako ti bračni vikendi mogu pomoći poboljšanju komunikacije, zašto biti skeptik? Dokazano je da mogu jer koliko se ja sjećam zaručničkog tečaja, tu su ISKUSTVA BRAČNIH DRUGOVA KOJI SU PROŠLI KRIZU


Ne, oni baš naglašavaju da su vikendi za ljude bez problema - da bi se voljeli još više. Ali ja se ipak pitam pa gdje li žive ljudi bez problema?!
A vjersku razinu je kod vikenda potrebno istaknuti jer je u organizaciji Katoličke Crkve. Pa tko želi ići, mislim da mora znati o čemu se radi.

----------


## lucky day

da, to se potupuno slaze s onim smijesnim tekstom od sorciere - "bracni problemi pocinju - brakom"  :Laughing:  

no, ozbiljno, brak je odluka...
i ljubav je odluka...


i slazem se da je za oboje potrebna dobra doza vjere - no ne slazem se da je to nuzno vjera u boga:
- vec u ljubav (o kojoj se ovdje govori) kao monogamni odnos postovanja, uzajamnog zivota, dijeljenja iskustava itd. od odluke do kraja zivota...
-u drustvenu/vjersku instituciju braka

vjera u boga tj. zivljenje po pravilima gotovo svih vecih svjetskih religija ucvrscuje ova dva gore uvjerenja...
ili, ako si vjeru otkrio/la prije braka (a nisu ti bili dobro usadjena odgojem) - generira ta dva uvjerenja...

ko zeli spasiti brak - najbolje je kroz vjeru... po mogucnosti oba partnera...

ako ne - kroz dobro ucvrscivanje ova gore dva uvjerenja... 
ako su bili u podsvjesti - izvuci ih u svijest... 
ako postoje sumnje - temeljito ih izbrisati...
oba partnera...

pa komunikacija moze poceti  :Grin:

----------


## lucky day

> *ako ne* - kroz dobro ucvrscivanje ova gore dva uvjerenja... 
> ako su bili u podsvjesti - izvuci ih u svijest... 
> ako postoje sumnje - temeljito ih izbrisati...
> oba partnera...


ovdje sam mislila: "*ako ne kroz vjeru onda* -"

----------


## Anita-AZ

Što se vjera i religija tiče....
Moje mišljenje je negdje između. Ja doživljavam i poznajem (nazovimo je tako) energiju jaču od sebe koja me vodi (ako je dopustim i želim vidjeti), koja me smiruje i šapuće mi (voli, oprosti...) savjete, a često i note.   :Heart:  

No, to nije vjera. Ja ne vjerujem, ja znam. Samo sam si dopustila udaljiti se od tog unutarnjeg vodstva i to ponajviše radi umora, a djelomično i iz straha da ću osjetiti žudnje koje trenutačno ne mogu ostvariti radi manjka vremena (žudnja za skladanjem konkretno).

Ne mogu vjerovati u ništa što ne mogu doživjeti, zato ne vjerujem u bilo koju vrstu nametanja religija i vjera. Nije mi potrebno vidjeti, ali osjetiti jest. Zato vjerujem u ono što osjećam da me vodi uvijek kad se sjetim udahnuti duboko prije nego napravim neku glupost koja ide protiv mene i svih ostalih. Mislim da to isto vodi i tateka, a i sve ostale koji "to" nazivaju Bogom, Kristom.... Zato je bitno da imamo vremena za predah jer tako se naše unutarnje kockice poslože i koherentni smo.

_________________________

Što se našeg odnosa tiče, mi i dalje svakodnevno kvalitetno razgovaramo i pročišćavamo sve ono što nam se nakupilo. Bilo je tu škakljivih stvari, no nismo se razljutili. Veseli me što ćemo uskoro sletjeti na bolji bračni planet, nakon što počistimo smeće sa svih ostalih koje smo ostavili misleći da možemo ići dalje ne gledajući sve povrijede koje smo nanijeli do sada. Bili smo mladi i glupi.... ali uvijek ranjivi i sve to ostaje zapisano u nama. Moramo puno toga oprostiti. Puno toga naučiti o samima sebi, svojim ulogama koje smo birali ili nametnuli, koje smo nehotice naslijedili ili pak odbijali preuzeti.... Puuuno posla kojemu se oboje jako veselimo. Imamo novi početak. Isto tako moramo unaprijediti roditeljstvo prema Omi (lako je biti divan roditelj bebi, pa tu ne moramo ništa raditi) jer i prema njoj smo postali oštriji i netolerantniji. Općenito smo postali nekako manje nasmiješeni i manje sretni ljudi. A do nedavno smo bili poznati po našem "obiteljskom zračenju". Želim to opet natrag i još bolje.

----------


## Sun

Anita, lijepo si to sve sročila,

ja vam želim da uspijete vratiti to "obiteljsko zračenje" i znam da ćete uspjeti
 :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

> Puuuno posla kojemu se oboje jako veselimo. .


ovo mi je jako znakovito da ce sve biti u redu tj. da vec sve JE u redu...  :Heart:  




> Samo sam si dopustila udaljiti se od tog unutarnjeg vodstva i to ponajviše radi umora, a djelomično i *iz straha da ću osjetiti žudnje* koje trenutačno ne mogu ostvariti radi manjka vremena (žudnja za skladanjem konkretno).


ovo mi se s druge strane cini jaaako opasno... ne samo po tebe... no znas moje misljenje o tome...
u konacnici ces si morati odgovoriti na pitanje: da li ti je bol straha od zudnje veca i nanosi vise stete tebi i tvojoj obitelji nego pokusaj barem djelomicnog (sitnog al' dinamitnog  :Grin:  ) ostvarivanja iste...
da prostor/energiju koju sad zauzima bol/strah prepustis fokusu na svakodnevnu, makar minijaturnu, kreaciju...
4 takta dnevno...
dopustiti da te novi nacin rada iznenadi...
i svaki strah/zudnju pretvori u notu... pa da vidis simfonije kako grmi  :Grin:

----------


## tatek

Mislim da smo sad opet dotaknuli jedno vazno pitanje: *da li je moguc sretan zivot u kojem ne radimo nesto sto jako zelimo?* Pri tome ne mislim na nesto sto se "podrazumijeva" kao neka nasa zivotna potreba (zaposlenje, kontakt sa rodbinom, prijateljima, odmor ...), vec vise na nesto sto je svojstveno nama, a drugima bas i nije.

Recimo, ja se osjecam lose ako duze vrijeme ne idem nikud, ne putujem, ne otkrivam ... osjecam se zaista psihicki lose. Jedini nacin da makar malo utazim tu zudnju za novim horizontima je da si priustim nesto novo pa makar to bio posjet trgovini u kojoj nisam bio 5 godina, prolazak nepoznatom ulicom, posjet najblizem selu kojeg nisam nikad posjetio ...
Anita, tu je negdje i tvoje skladanje, zar ne?
Neki ljudi sigurno imaju potrebu za slikanjem, neki za sportom ili meditacijom, molitvom, necime ...

E sad, ako u svakodnevnom zivotu nemamo za to vremena bit cemo frustrirani. A jos ako partner ne razumije tu nasu potrebu i ne zeli nam omoguciti da ju ispunimo (ili mu mozda mi i ne zelimo reci da nam to treba), tada su problemi na vidiku.

(i ovo pisem iz vlastitog iskustva, jedna bivsa nikako nije shvacala moju potrebu za boravkom u prirodi, osobito planinarenjem i uvijek je opstruirala moje planove vezane uz takve izlete ...)

----------


## ljiljan@

> Zato vjerujem u ono što osjećam da me vodi uvijek kad se sjetim udahnuti duboko prije nego napravim neku glupost koja ide protiv mene i svih ostalih. .


Da prije nego što ćeš "prasnuti", "puknuti" tj. reći nešto naglo i ružno, uvijek stani, kreni korak natrag i zamisli se koja je dobrobit od svega. Vrijedi li to kratkotrajno olakšanje ako je posljedica nakon toga dugo nerazumijevanje i napetost između vas dvoje.
I još nešto bitno (kad kažeš da TM ide na put) - poštuj pravilo "prvih pet minuta". Prvih 5 minuta nakon što se vrati s puta ili s posla ili nakon što se duže vremena ne vidite, nikad ne istrčavaj pred njega (a ni on pred tebe) s problemima koji su se u međuvremenu dogodili, s nečim lošim, s prigovaranjima i sl. Tih prvih 5 minuta neka uvijek prođe u dobru raspoloženju i radosti vašeg susreta.
I ne boj se! Raduj se što si u braku s osobom koju istinski voliš. Ljubav ne nestaje samo tako. Prava se ljubav ne troši. Ona se obnavlja.

----------


## tatek

> I još nešto bitno (kad kažeš da TM ide na put) - poštuj pravilo "prvih pet minuta". Prvih 5 minuta nakon što se vrati s puta ili s posla ili nakon što se duže vremena ne vidite, nikad ne istrčavaj pred njega (a ni on pred tebe) s problemima koji su se u međuvremenu dogodili, s nečim lošim, s prigovaranjima i sl. Tih prvih 5 minuta neka uvijek prođe u dobru raspoloženju i radosti vašeg susreta.


Odlicno pravilo!  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

> Mislim da smo sad opet dotaknuli jedno vazno pitanje: da li je moguc sretan zivot u kojem ne radimo nesto sto jako zelimo?



Ja mislim da nije. Osjećam u sebi silni poriv i potrebu da se bavim svojim poslom i ne bih mogla živjeti bez toga. Ne bih mogla biti u vezi u kojoj ne bih imala razumijevanje i podršku za tu moju potrebu. 

Sviđa mi se što je napisala lucky day, treba krenuti u akciju, pa makar pomalo. Ja sam tako postupila kad mi je dijete bilo malo. Činilo mi se da premalo radim, da to nije dovoljno, ali iz tog razdoblja mi je ostala jedna knjiga za koju se i dan danas pitam kad sam to stigla učiniti. Mrvicu po mrvicu vremena i energije i stigla sam. Taj, makar kratki svakodnevni doticaj s onim što želim raditi pružao mi je satisfakciju i punio me energijom i za dijete i za ostale stvari u životu.

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Ljiljan* - hvala! Poslusat cu to pravilo! 

*Tatek* - moglo bi se skladanje usporediti sa planinarenjem. Iako je meni skladanje i posao, ali taj dio koji nas hrani je glazba koja ne hrani mene. Znaci bas ono pravo inspirativno skladanje, a ne po narudzbi mi fali, da. 
*
Lucky day* - iz tebe progovara razum. MM mi je stotinu puta objašnjavao da trebam raditi korak po korak, ali to tako ne funkcionira. Pokušat ću ti kratko i slikovito opisati. Kao prvo, imaj u vidu da je skladanje za posao umni rad, a skladanje iz duše - emotivni (i umni). Taj emotivni (meni bitan) možemo usporediti sa vođenjem ljubavi. Zamisli sad da vodiš ljubav i da te stalno neko prekida tik prije orgazma. Frustrirajuće, zar ne? Što se mene tiče, radije biram odsustvo vođenja ljubavi i skladanja, ako već ne mogu biti prepuštena osjećaju do kraja jer to je vrlo, vrlo stresno.

No, sad su stvari bolje nego prije koji mjesec. Moja mama je ipak odlučila uletjeti kao pomoć i svako je jutro s Liamom i to mi je već ok satnica da se nešto napravi. Tako da više neće biti problema sa time. A to je zasigurno problem zašto ja nisam cvjetala i tko zna koliko sam puta i sama odbila čistiti osušene latice s MM, kao što on nije činio meni(ne iz inata, već radi praznih baterija).

Odlučila sam trenutno ostaviti (veće) poslove i posvetiti se Liamu do 2. (možda i 3. godine) i malo pomalo raditi na svojim dugoročnim glazbenim planovima koji su mi daleko bitniji. 

Ma ustvari, sve ide na bolje!  :D Važne su odluke donešene, pravci odabrani, sad je vrijeme za punjenje baterija. Jedva čekam mooooooreeee!!

----------


## lucky day

> Taj emotivni (meni bitan) možemo usporediti sa vođenjem ljubavi. Zamisli sad da vodiš ljubav i da te stalno neko prekida tik prije orgazma. Frustrirajuće, zar ne? Što se mene tiče, radije biram odsustvo vođenja ljubavi i skladanja, ako već ne mogu biti prepuštena osjećaju do kraja jer to je vrlo, vrlo stresno.


a kaj je s onim quickyem ('na brzaka' )?...   :Grin:  
neka od najboljih priznatih djela u nasoj kuturi su napravljena tak nekak'...  :Grin:  
da ne velim - i neka od najljepse djece  :Heart:  

no, u konacnici, dobro - ako je tebi ok tako, ako svjesno biras apstinenciju - mozda bi samo trebala biti svjesna da je to tvoj izbor... u moru izbora... i s tom svjescu preuzeti odgovornost za taj izbor... u smislu da pazis da drugi ne placaju za to...

a i ne bi ja bas tako odvajala emocije od uma... niti rad od 'istinske kreacije'...  :Wink:  
a tu uvelike pomaze kontakt sa samom sobom o kojem pises - pa ti je 'izvor' puno lakse na dohvat ruke kad se nadje vremena tj. kad si vremena UZMES...

super sto ces imati vise vremena i gustati se na moru...
a sto je s onom super zenom koju si nasla za cuvanje?

zdenka, opet se kuzimo  :Love:   :Heart:  




> Mislim da smo sad opet dotaknuli jedno vazno pitanje: da li je moguc sretan zivot u kojem ne radimo nesto sto jako zelimo?


tatek, to je pitanje nad pitanjima!
s tim da ja mislim i osjecam da je odgovor ne samo u povremenom izletu u nesto sto jako volimo, nego u nalazenju nacina da (svime) time sto volimo u OGROMNOJ mjeri prozmemo svoj zivot...
za pocetak igra masta: sto bi bilo i kako bi se osjecao da ti je posao (sad lupam) vodic planinarskih ekskurzija? ili, jedna moja frendica ovdje radi kao asistent za nekakve igre penjanja i prelazaka preko prepreka po drvecu (nisam vidjela ali zvuci zanimljivo a kaze nije tesko, super je placeno - no, dobro ovdje je skoro sve dobro placeno)... 
samo kad si dozvolimo malo mastati - nekad i konstruktivne ideje dodju na vidjelo...
nemoj misliti da te ja sad nesto guram - daleko od toga... i sama sam u istom procesu pa znam kako guranje moze biti koma...
ali kroz um i trenutke dozvoljavanja - ne da rjesavas probleme nego da se aktivno prepustis masti - mozda si odskrines vrata neke mogucnosti koju si prije nisi mogao ni dozvoliti... cisto - u okolini primjetis, zato jer si dozvolis primjetiti, mogucnost koja bi u slucaju zatvaranja u 'realne mogucnosti' prosla pokraj tebe kao duh...
na tebi je hoces li ju prihvatiti ili ne u tom trenu - ali je vec veliki korak da si ju primjetio - i kad dodje opet ( a hoce!) a ti si spreman - zgrabit ces ju u trenu...
um nam moze biti najveci neprijatelj i najbolji prijatelj - stvar izbora i malo vjezbe...

----------


## Zorana

Anita, nadam se da nije previse off topic....koje konkretne korake namjeravate poduzeti vezano za Omi?

----------


## Anita-AZ

> a kaj je s onim quickyem ('na brzaka' )?...   
> neka od najboljih priznatih djela u nasoj kuturi su napravljena tak nekak'...  
> da ne velim - i neka od najljepse djece


Nije uopce poanta u quicky ili ne... zamisli quicky u kojem opet nisi imala priliku doći do vrhunca (jer u tome je poanta... ne da traje dugo, koliko u pre-realnoj mogućnosti da budeš prekinut-a)




> no, u konacnici, dobro - ako je tebi ok tako, ako svjesno biras apstinenciju - mozda bi samo trebala biti svjesna da je to tvoj izbor... u moru izbora... i s tom svjescu preuzeti odgovornost za taj izbor... u smislu da pazis da drugi ne placaju za to...


Sada kad je to moj svjestan izbor, onda je naravno sve ok u mojem odnosu prema drugima. No, nema tu nekog prevelikog pitanja da li je to meni ok ili nije.... dobro je zamjetiti da ja izbora nemam.. ja imam dvoje djece koja me jako trebaju, a to je vjeruj mi puno manje slobodnog vremena nego što možeš zamisliti jer imaš samo jedno dijete. Razlika je ogromna i u količini energije i vremena koje ti ostane kad svako uzme što treba. Ja ne uskraćujem sebi ništa, jer sam shvatila da kad želim sve odjednom uskraćujem svima mir jer je to *trenutno* nemoguće. NE mogu sve i ne želim sve upravo sada. 
Ne planiram imati još djece i zato želim maximalno uživati u Liamu i trenutno mi je ta posvećenost vrlo ugodna i potpuna (što ne znači da ja ne sviram svaki dan ili nešto novo skladuckam... samo to ne radim na svoj stari način koji funkcionira najbolje i donosi rezultate radi kojih osjećam da ostavljam iza sebe nešto bitno).




> a i ne bi ja bas tako odvajala emocije od uma... niti rad od 'istinske kreacije'...


Emocije od uma niti ne odvajam, niti je to moguće. Emocija jednostavno nema niti smije biti u mojem poslu kada radim za druge, inače bi bilo previše boli. Za neku reklamu, špicu, trailer po narudzbi.... radiš jednostavno šablonski, točno kako traže.... koliko traje, kakvu atmosferu nudi, koja instrumentacija, glavni instrumenti, čemu nalikuje i čemu ne smije nalikovati.... i to je to. Naravno da ima hrpu poslova u kojima se mogu dati cijelom puninom, ali takav si trenutno ne mogu priuštiti radi Liama. To jednostavno nije stanje uma koja može i smije jedna majka imati. Teško ti to mogu opisati ili usporediti sa nečim, zato ti je možda teško sagledati to sa tog aspekta, ali vjeruj mi. Nije da apriori odbijam... isprobala sam i zaključila koja je opcija najbolja za što više uključenih.

Osim toga, život mi ionako stalno nudi lekciju strpljenja, a ja je guram natrag i odgađam naučiti. Mislim da mi sad nešto bolje ide!

__________________

*Zorana* - u vezi Omi? Teoretski - čitanje puno knjiga da se inspiriramo i manje kiksamo. 
Praksa odmah - da češće razmišljamo kakav smo primjer svojem djetetu i da stalno imamo stav (kakav smo niz godina i imali u odgoju.....) da je sve "da" osim kad je "ne"... umjesto da je prečesto "ne ili mozda" umjesto da je "da" (zato što staaaalno i neprestano zahtjeva i traži), ako je ikome jasno što sam mislila reći.   :Embarassed:  

Zamjetili smo da od nje dobijamo ono što želimo - zdravo i veselo dijete koje nas i sebe zdravo voli - samo onda kada smo jaako usmjereni na nju, jaaako ljubazni i kad udovoljavamo u što više toga možemo i da ne puknemo kad nešto ne može dobiti a pita 100 puta. Baš sam se danas skoro raspukla koliko me gnjavila i doslovce sam odglumila ljubaznost jer sam bila već stvarno na rubu da ću zaurlat, a vježbam samokontrolu   :Razz:  . Ona je 36. put poslušala i odnos nam je ostao ok. Da sam zaurlala, to bi jako loše djelovalo na nju. Da... prečesto smo vikali na nju u posljednje vrijeme, a čini mi se da je ona djetešce na koje to izuzetno loše djeluje. Danas sam joj nastojala (i MM) reći SVE što me smeta (znači, ne želim šutiti poradi mira), ali mirnim tonom. I da, djelovalo je.

MM mi je donio fiini slatkač... odoh ja...   :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

> dobro je zamjetiti da ja izbora nemam..


oprosti, ja ovo ne mogu prihvatiti... moglu prihvatiti da su ti izbori drugaciji ili mozda smanjeni ali ne i da ih nemas...
imas ih koliko ih si dozvolis imati...
ja ne prihvacam sve ili nista - osim kao izgovaranje...

no, s tom izjavom kao i ovom...



> To jednostavno nije stanje uma koja može i smije jedna majka imati.


...u principu ova komunkacija prestaje... (no hard feelings   :Heart:  )

al sad se ja moram pomiriti sa time sto necu cuti jos puno vise tvoje glazbe...
bas si okrutna... kmeeee....   :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## tatek

Sto se tice izbora, ja sam isto vise covjek kompromisa (i onih u sebi i onih izmedju mene i drugih ljudi) nego iskljucivosti. Moja osobnost mi ne dozvoljava da tjeram svoje stvari do kraja bez obzira na okolinu (u skladu sa onom "ne cini drugima sto ne zelis da drugi cine tebi"), a kvalitetan kompromis (a mislim da sam se vec izvjestio u tome) garantira ne samo da ja sebi priustim ono sto zelim/trebam, vec i da dobijem od drugih ono sto zelim/trebam.

Stoga, ja sam da se malo-pomalo, korak po koram priblizavamo nasim zeljama i ciljevima i sigurno cemo stici. I tako sam primjetio da najbolje stvari ostvarujem kada nisma maksimalno koncentriran na njih vec se "krckaju" negdje u pozadini. Najljepsi izleti i putovanja su mi se desili skoro slucajno, nakon godina postepene pripreme (ovo nije paradoks, jer sam se pripremao, ali bez neke konkretizacije, tocnog datuma, dok nije iznenada kucnuo cas),a  najbolje tekstove za predstave sam smislio tusirajuci se ili peruci sudje.   :Grin:  





> za pocetak igra masta: sto bi bilo i kako bi se osjecao da ti je posao (sad lupam) vodic planinarskih ekskurzija? ili, jedna moja frendica ovdje radi kao asistent za nekakve igre penjanja i prelazaka preko prepreka po drvecu (nisam vidjela ali zvuci zanimljivo a kaze nije tesko, super je placeno - no, dobro ovdje je skoro sve dobro placeno)...


O toj temi sam razmisljao jako dugo u trenutku kada sam se nakon kratkog izleta u managerske vode odlucio vratiti u tehniku ... i tada sam razmisljao o tome kako bi bilo kada bi moje hobby preokupacije i strasti postali moj posao. O tom razmisljanju bih mogao pisati satima, no ovdje nije mjesto za to pa cu samo reci da sam dosao do cvrstih razloga da radim i nadalje to sto sad radim, a da mi moje preokupacije iz slobodnog vremena ostanu i nadalje samo to, a ne profesija.
(to je samo moje razmisljanje, vjerujem da bi mnogo drugih ljudi odlucilo drugacije, no ja sam sa ovakvim svojim izborom sretan)

----------


## Zorana

Anita, hvala na objasnjenju.  :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Danas sam joj nastojala (i MM) reći SVE što me smeta (znači, ne želim šutiti poradi mira), ali mirnim tonom. I da, djelovalo je.
> 
> MM mi je donio fiini slatkač... odoh ja...


Tooo! :D 
I nemoj vježbati samokontrolu. Ljubav nije mišićna masa. Ti imaš dovoljno ljubavi u sebi da svojoj obitelji podariš istinsko strpljenje. (Samo se nemoj udebljati od silnih sladoleda koje ćeš tada dobiti od TM  :Laughing:  ).

----------


## Zdenka2

> a kaj je s onim quickyem ('na brzaka' )?...   
> neka od najboljih priznatih djela u nasoj kuturi su napravljena tak nekak'...  
> da ne velim - i neka od najljepse djece  
> 
> no, u konacnici, dobro - ako je tebi ok tako, ako svjesno biras apstinenciju - mozda bi samo trebala biti svjesna da je to tvoj izbor... u moru izbora... i s tom svjescu preuzeti odgovornost za taj izbor... u smislu da pazis da drugi ne placaju za to...
> 
> a i ne bi ja bas tako odvajala emocije od uma... niti rad od 'istinske kreacije'...  
> a tu uvelike pomaze kontakt sa samom sobom o kojem pises - pa ti je 'izvor' puno lakse na dohvat ruke kad se nadje vremena tj. kad si vremena UZMES...
> 
> ...


Apsolutno, lucky   :Love: , uživala sam čitajući ovo, a sviđa mi se i ono što si napisala tateku. Ja sam na neki način napravila iskorak na tom tragu, nije baš da sam izašla iz struke, ali sam na opće čuđenje iskoračila iz dugogodišnjih tračnica i to je bio pravi potez. 

Ali, razumijem tatekovu poziciju, mislim da kužim razloge zbog kojih ne želi napustiti profesiju i ne želi da mu hobby bude posao. Kužim i Anitu, odnosno njezinu trenutnu predanost djetetu i obitelji. Ja ne bih tako, jer bih se bojala ne toliko izgovaranja od posla nego nerijetke mogućnosti da privremena pauza postane trajno stanje. Zato sam ja ipak za quickyje.

Ipak, Anita zna prirodu svog posla i način svog rada, zna može li ili ne može. Anita, želim ti da tvoja pauza ne traje predugo, jer sam vidjela mnoge kreativne ljude koji su se zakopali u rutinu i više se nisu vratili stvaranju. Nadam se da ćeš što prije naći prostora za tvoju glazbu. Zanima me i ovo što pišeš za starije dijete, što sada posebnu pažnju posvećujete njezinom odgoju, jer isto tako vidim oko sebe da mnogi roditelji naprosto izgube "sapu" u odgoju starije djece. Kao što si napisala, lako je odgajati malu bebu, čak i kad je najteže, a od većih nekako očekujemo da sve bude sređeno, da sve razumiju i postupaju po PS-u. Primjećujem takve greške i kod sebe.

----------


## tatek

Kad hobby (strast) postane profesija, tad mogu nadtati pravi lomovi. Rijetko tko moze zivjeti od svog hobbyja bez kompromisa odnosno bez prilagodjavanja onoga sto radi iz ciste ljubavi za njegovo "trziste" ... a ako pocnem raditi kompromise u svom hobbyju tad vise ne radim bas ono sto zelim (vidi Anitine komentare o skladanju "narucene" muzike).

Neki od mojih hobija su pisanje i planinarstvo. Kad bih to radio za lovu, morao bih paziti sto pisem (da se svidi publici i izdavacima) ili pak kuda da organiziram izlete i kakve (da sakupim klijentelu koja to placa). Ovako sam financijski neovisan (financira me moj "svjetovni" posao), a duhovnu hranu mi nudi pisanje i izleti u slobodno vrijeme pri cemu ne moram paziti ni na sto - zaista sam svakave tekstove stavljao na pozornicu, neke je voljela i kritika i publika, a neke su zgazili, no bitno je da sam ja uzivao dok sam to pisao i uprizorivao, bez ograda vezanih uz one kojiam cu to pokazati.
A izleti - ako se nikome ne svidja to kuda idem, onda idem sam i to dozivljavam kao vrhunac slobode.

(ovakve price bas i nisu jako on-topic, no zanimljive su pa se nadam da moderatori nece zamjeriti   :Wink:

----------


## Minnie

Prekrasni su mi vaši postovi (tatek, zdenka2, lucky) i načini na koje nalazite ravnotežu između obveza i zadovoljstva, i tatek, ne mislim da su off topic, itekako su poučni.  :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> dobro je zamjetiti da ja izbora nemam..
> 			
> 		
> 
> oprosti, ja ovo ne mogu prihvatiti... moglu prihvatiti da su ti izbori drugaciji ili mozda smanjeni ali ne i da ih nemas...
> imas ih koliko ih si dozvolis imati...
> ja ne prihvacam sve ili nista - osim kao izgovaranje...


Pa evo, sama si sve točno rekla, ali nisi dobro shvatila da i ja govorim upravo o tome. Znači, ja nemam izbor vratiti se svom poslu u punini, ali imam u nekom djelu i to mi je sasvim ok. Moraš zamjetiti taj dio - da ja tako želim trenutno! Liama sam dugo čekala i ne želim protratiti vrijeme dok je malen u svojem mentalnom odsustvu radi glazbe (jer to se događa i to je ono stanje koje majka "ne smije" imati kad je dijete malo).




> no, s tom izjavom kao i ovom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				To jednostavno nije stanje uma koja može i smije jedna majka imati.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Moram zamjetiti da se baš ne razumijemo pretjerano dobro. Ti misliš da ja govorim o isključivosti, a ustvari je upravo obrnuto jer ti upravo govoriš o isključivosti. Ja sam našla kompromis koji mi odgovara, dok ti taj kompromis vidiš kao nametnutu mi (od mene same) žrtvu. 

Ustvari, ja upravo govorim o umjerenosti.... o quickyjima.... ali naglašavam da to nije ono što me može nahraniti na dubinskoj razini kao prava posvećenost. Ne znam da li sam sad bila nešto jasnija?

Ustvari, tatek je ono o čemu sam govorila najbolje rekao ovim:



> I tako sam primjetio da najbolje stvari ostvarujem kada nisma maksimalno koncentriran na njih vec se "krckaju" negdje u pozadini. Najljepsi izleti i putovanja su mi se desili skoro slucajno, nakon godina postepene pripreme (ovo nije paradoks, jer sam se pripremao, ali bez neke konkretizacije, tocnog datuma, dok nije iznenada kucnuo cas),a  najbolje tekstove za predstave sam smislio tusirajuci se ili peruci sudje.


*Lucky day*.... ja sam od kad se Liam rodio skladala 13 novih skladbi (manje bitno ali - i odradila 4 jako dobro plaćena projekta). Sve su nedovršene ostale. Znači, ja radim dalje, ali ne uspjevam dovršavati, uobličiti... isproducirati produkt u konačan i trenutno prihvaćam da mi je to ok. Prihvaćam da je u redu da budem manji perfekcionist nego ranije i manji radoholičar. I to su moji quickyiji i ja radim dalje... ali konačni produkti mi fale, a za njih je potrebno više vremena i energije.

Tvoji stavovi i riječi su stvarno ok i vidi se da si trenutno u super fazi i da čitaš puno inspirativnih knjiga. I to je super, no pokušaj vidjeti da se ljudi izražavaju na razne načine i možda govore na drugačiji način isto prije nego odlučiš prekinuti komunikaciju jer su nečije (moje) riječi upale u kutijicu s krivom naljepnicom. Prihvaćam  mogućnosti da sam se pogrešno izražavala, ali to je zato što težište nije bilo na ovoj temi pa sam je se neprecizno željela rješiti. Možda je i u tome stvar, ne znam.  :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

anita, sve 5...
mozda se ni ja nisam najbolje izrazavala... 

da, u super sam fazi tj. svjesno si stvaram tu super fazu... al ne citam puno poslijednjih 2-3 mj. , no intezivno zivim s procitanim...   :Wink:  
vise se igram, treniram, pisem/piskaram i promatram... 
citam uglavnom 'rodu'  :Grin:  jer me stvari/info koje ovdje mogu naci jako zanimaju... a i zato jer su stvari vezane za luku i luka inspiracija za moje uzemljenje kao i snove... 
pisem ovo jer sam dobila dojam da, u mojoj namjeri da podjelim s tobom nesto sto mislim/osjecam, si osjetila kao da ti prepisujem iz neke knjige savjete... ili da ti govorim kako se sklada i sto skladatelja cini skladateljem... nadam se da nisi, jer sam se onda bogovski lose izrazila... :/

----------


## Anita-AZ

> pisem ovo jer sam dobila dojam da, u mojoj namjeri da podjelim s tobom nesto sto mislim/osjecam, si osjetila kao da ti prepisujem iz neke knjige savjete... ili da ti govorim kako se sklada i sto skladatelja cini skladateljem... nadam se da nisi, jer sam se onda bogovski lose izrazila... :/


Ne, nisam stekla dojam da prepisuješ, ali sam stekla dojam da si preuzela stav koji ti se sviđa i koji ti trenutno odgovara, a koji nisi stekla vlastitim dugogodišnjim iskustvom. Život je konstantna promjena puna skokova i padova i treba imati razumjevanja prema tom procesu u vlastitom, a i u tuđim životima. Ti si trenutno u blagoslovljenom periodu za koji vjeruješ da postoji recept, a ja vjerujem da si u usponu.

Nisam doživjela da pričaš išta o skladanju, ali da imaš tendenciju uspoređivanja kao da su ti sva iskustva (doživljaji, a i talenti) drugih poznati to jesam i to mi se recimo ne sviđa. 

No poanta je u tome da ja znam da brineš da ja malo činim za sebe, ali ne brini - nije tako.   :Love:  I ja, kao i ti, stalno nešto kreativno radim u pauzicama svakodnevnice i to je sve divno i krasno sve dok ne dođe vrijeme za onaj pravi napon života i umno naprezanje kakvo ja volim, a to će biti vrlo brzo.
Zasigurno se neću pretvoriti u kućanicu, dobru ženicu koja je kreativnost pretvorila u čangrizavost, a inteligenciju u talenat za ultrauspješno brisanje podova. Nema šanse. Možeš me, za svaki slučaj, pitati sve to na jesen   :Grin:  , ali ne mogu ja pobjeći od sebe. Prejaka sam.    :Smile:

----------


## lucky day

> Ne, nisam stekla dojam da prepisuješ, ali sam stekla dojam da si preuzela stav koji ti se sviđa i koji ti trenutno odgovara, a koji nisi stekla vlastitim dugogodišnjim iskustvom.


u krivu si... velikom...

drzi se  :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ma jooj, čini mi se da se uporno pogrešno razumjevamo.  :/

----------


## mamino

a što učiniti kada je partnerova nezaintersiranost i konstantno ugrožavanje djetetova života glavni problem u braku?  :Crying or Very sad:                                                                                          ja sam nedavno shvatila da je moj brak gotov jer je moj muž opet ugrozio život našeg dijeteta zbog svoje nezainteresiranosti koja se manifestira ne govorenjem i slabom komunikacijom te konstantnim spavanjem(jednom je zaspao u kafiću usred bijela dana u društvu od sedmero ljudi,razgovor je prekinulo njegovo hrkanje).I to nije depresija,a ako i je,onda se manifestira samo kad smo mi u blizini.naime,problem je bio u tome što je on zaspao i nije dao djetetu sredstvo za snižavanje temp,a mali je visoko kurio.To je samo jedan slučaj od mnogobrojnih takvih ili sličnih tomu u ove tri godine.                                                                                                                                                                                                            i tako retrospektivno gledajući vidim taj trenutak kad je sve krenulo po zlu i pitam se zašto to tad nisam vidjela i shvaćam da je to zato što sam se potpuno posvetila svojem malom biću,a mm se negdje u tome izgubio i s njegove strane ljubav spram mene i djetetu je nestajala a zamijenila je nezainteresiranost i djetinje ponašanje,a moj trud da to ispravim nikad nije bio uvažen.moja ljubav prema njemu je nestajala svakom njegovom gluposti spram djeteta.                                                                                                                                                                                                           i sad smo eto pred razvodom i jedino me brine kako će dijete proći kroz sve to.

----------


## tatek

> a što učiniti kada je partnerova nezaintersiranost i konstantno ugrožavanje djetetova života glavni problem u braku?                                                                                          ja sam nedavno shvatila da je moj brak gotov jer je moj muž opet ugrozio život našeg dijeteta zbog svoje nezainteresiranosti koja se manifestira ne govorenjem i slabom komunikacijom te konstantnim spavanjem(jednom je zaspao u kafiću usred bijela dana u društvu od sedmero ljudi,razgovor je prekinulo njegovo hrkanje).I to nije depresija,a ako i je,onda se manifestira samo kad smo mi u blizini.naime,problem je bio u tome što je on zaspao i nije dao djetetu sredstvo za snižavanje temp,a mali je visoko kurio.To je samo jedan slučaj od mnogobrojnih takvih ili sličnih tomu u ove tri godine.                                                                                                                                                                                                            i tako retrospektivno gledajući vidim taj trenutak kad je sve krenulo po zlu i pitam se zašto to tad nisam vidjela i shvaćam da je to zato što sam se potpuno posvetila svojem malom biću,a mm se negdje u tome izgubio i s njegove strane ljubav spram mene i djetetu je nestajala a zamijenila je nezainteresiranost i djetinje ponašanje,a moj trud da to ispravim nikad nije bio uvažen.moja ljubav prema njemu je nestajala svakom njegovom gluposti spram djeteta.                                                                                                                                                                                                           i sad smo eto pred razvodom i jedino me brine kako će dijete proći kroz sve to.


*mamino*, vjerujem da ti je tesko, no pokusaj smireno pogledati jos jednom situaciju ... i za pocetak, procitaj jos jednom ovu temu od samog pocetka, post po post, dosta smo toga ovdje vec rekli o problematicnim situacijama u braku.

Situacija kad se u vezu dvoje ljudi umijesa netko treci je vrlo slozena, pa cak i kad je ta treca osoba njihovo zajednicki dijete kojeg oboje zele i vole. Mnogo je veza bilo na teskim iskusenjima nakon rodjenja djeteta i ovdje smo vec dosta pricali o tome. Neke zene se samo posvete djetetu i muz ostane na vjetrometini. Neki muzevi ne mogu prihvatiti dolazak djeteta pa se sami iskljuce iz obiteljskog zivota i pobjegnu u svoj svijet posla ili prijatelja . Ima jos raznih scenarija, ali su svi takvi pogubni po vezu.

Pokusaj razgovarati sa muzem i pitaj ga kako on vidi probleme u vasoj vezi, koje je njegovo misljenje ... nadam se da mozete razgovarati bez optuzivanja i vidjetisto i kako mozete poduzeti zajedno ako oboje zelite spasiti vezu.

Inace, mamino, nemoj se ljutiti, ali u tvom postu sam primjetio recenicu o potpunom posvecivanju djetetu, a to obicno naznacuje problem koji sam bas spomenuo - da je muz ostao zapostavljen pored djeteta. Mozda je tako, a mozda i nije, pokusaj cuti i njegovo misljenje. Slicna stvar je i sa spavanjem - mozda je to njegov nacin bijega od stvarnosti, no mozda je premoren, bolestan .... opet, kljuc je razgovor.

Zelim vam puno srece!

----------


## smile8

Isuse Boze, ja ovdje ni necu pricati o svom braku, jer mi nitko ne bi vjerovao!  :Laughing:  .
Ali uzivam citati vasa iskustva, i trebat ce mi podosta vremena da sve 4 str dobro isprocitam.

Anita- lucky,   :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## maria71

> Isuse Boze, ja ovdje ni necu pricati o svom braku, jer mi nitko ne bi vjerovao!  .
> Ali uzivam citati vasa iskustva, i trebat ce mi podosta vremena da sve 4 str dobro isprocitam.
> 
> Anita- lucky,  .


ajde daj kad si već natuknula

btw kaj je s anitom i lucky- neki prijepor ?,ja  postove od pol metra preskačem po difoltu

da ne začatavam, dajte na pp

----------


## smile8

Ma nije prijepor, procitala sam samo 4 str ( i nesto 1.) i ja u opce ne kuzim o cemu cure pricaju. I na nacin na koji su recenice slozene....ma koja divna obrazovanost i introspekcija, pa zato i nis ne kuzim, ja povrsna i  nenacitana-pa mi nis nije jasno   :Laughing:  

A moj brak  :shock: , mislim i znam da mi jadanje po mojem najdrazem forumu nece pomoci tj olaksati ako se vama isplacem   :Wink:  .

Mamino, bas kao sto tatek kaze, pokusajte razgovarati. Komunikacija je najvaznija i spremnost i volja sa obje strane da se nesto (to) promijeni.
Sretno!

----------


## mamino

ne,ne ljutim se i zapravo shvaćam što želiš reći,zato sam i napisala tu rečenicu,kao "svjesna sam svoje pogreške".ali u tom slučaju,zar nije bilo fer na moja pitanja-čime sam te povrijedila,što te rastužuje,kako to mogu promijeniti-pošteno odgovoriti i pokazati mi put.                                                                                                     kod nas je na početku,dok nije bilo dijeteta i odgovornosti ,sve bilo          mrak,ali čak ni tad oko nekih stvari se nije moglo doprijeti do njega.Svi moji pokušaji komunikacije su bili odbačeni,on postane zid,na licu se ne vide emocije osim ljutnje i izraza-zašto me opet daviš.U njegovoj familiji se nikad ništa nije rješavalo ni na koji način i oni se i dan danas ponašaju po obrascu riješit će se to već samo od sebe.                                                                                                   što se tiče posvećivanja djetetu,koja majka nije u potpunosti posvećena svom djetetu prvih mjeseci njegova života?Ja sam tada trebala pomoć i potporu svoga muža,poglavito stoga što sam završila u bolnici,ali o mojem djetetu se tad brinula moja vjenčana kuma koja je i sama u braku,da li je to bilo potrebno?Katkada imam osijećej da on to dijete nije želio,kao da se osijeća uhvaćen u neki život koji nije htio za sebe
                                                                                                            komunicirati i doprijeti su pokušali i mnogi drugi,ne samo ja,ali to ne ide jer on jednostavno ne želi razgovarati,teško je.                                                                                                        što se tiče njegovih interesa on ih nema dok ne dođe na posao,a što se tiče pospanosti,pio je vitamine i željezo,bilo je bolje,a onda je prestao,jer se to njemu ne da,i tako sa svime.                                                                                                  ja znam da i vezi nikad nije kriva isključivo jedna osoba ali s moje točke gledišta,ja sam se nešto više trudila oko ispravljanja svojih grešaka,sam dokaz za to je što uvijek ja potičem riješavanje problema,dok ga on ignorira.I ako sam ga zapostavila zbog djeteta,da li je normalno i zdravo za brak osvećivat se preko njega,i ugrožavat ga, pa zaboga,to je i njegova krv!I sad se ja pitam da li sam se premalo trudla i prerano odustala,ali više nemam snage,jer kako spasiti nešto što u partnerovim očima vidiš da je mrtvo?

----------


## makita

Baš ste zanimljivi...treba mi vremena za isčitat natenane

----------


## tatek

> ne,ne ljutim se i zapravo shvaćam što želiš reći,zato sam i napisala tu rečenicu,kao "svjesna sam svoje pogreške".ali u tom slučaju,zar nije bilo fer na moja pitanja-čime sam te povrijedila,što te rastužuje,kako to mogu promijeniti-pošteno odgovoriti i pokazati mi put.                                                                                                     kod nas je na početku,dok nije bilo dijeteta i odgovornosti ,sve bilo          mrak,ali čak ni tad oko nekih stvari se nije moglo doprijeti do njega.Svi moji pokušaji komunikacije su bili odbačeni,on postane zid,na licu se ne vide emocije osim ljutnje i izraza-zašto me opet daviš.U njegovoj familiji se nikad ništa nije rješavalo ni na koji način i oni se i dan danas ponašaju po obrascu riješit će se to već samo od sebe.                                                                                                   što se tiče posvećivanja djetetu,koja majka nije u potpunosti posvećena svom djetetu prvih mjeseci njegova života?Ja sam tada trebala pomoć i potporu svoga muža,poglavito stoga što sam završila u bolnici,ali o mojem djetetu se tad brinula moja vjenčana kuma koja je i sama u braku,da li je to bilo potrebno?Katkada imam osijećej da on to dijete nije želio,kao da se osijeća uhvaćen u neki život koji nije htio za sebe
>                                                                                                             komunicirati i doprijeti su pokušali i mnogi drugi,ne samo ja,ali to ne ide jer on jednostavno ne želi razgovarati,teško je.                                                                                                        što se tiče njegovih interesa on ih nema dok ne dođe na posao,a što se tiče pospanosti,pio je vitamine i željezo,bilo je bolje,a onda je prestao,jer se to njemu ne da,i tako sa svime.                                                                                                  ja znam da i vezi nikad nije kriva isključivo jedna osoba ali s moje točke gledišta,ja sam se nešto više trudila oko ispravljanja svojih grešaka,sam dokaz za to je što uvijek ja potičem riješavanje problema,dok ga on ignorira.I ako sam ga zapostavila zbog djeteta,da li je normalno i zdravo za brak osvećivat se preko njega,i ugrožavat ga, pa zaboga,to je i njegova krv!I sad se ja pitam da li sam se premalo trudla i prerano odustala,ali više nemam snage,jer kako spasiti nešto što u partnerovim očima vidiš da je mrtvo?


Ja ne poznajem tvoju situaciju osim preko tvoga posta tako da sam nabacio par mogucih problema, no naravno da ja ne znam sve detalje tako da sam spomenuo i ono sto kod vas nije u pitanju.

Ako procitas prijasnje postove drugih forumasica, vidjet ces da ih ima vise u situaciji slicnoj tvojoj i mozes vidjeti sto su one cinile - to ti moze biti nekakva nit vodilja.

S druge strane, meni bi moj razum u tvoj situaciji nalagao slijedece: razmisliti da li ti je stalo do TM-a, ako jest - pokusaj na bilo koji nacin doprijeti do njega, izloziti mu jos jednom tvoju situaciju i ukljuci ga u rjesavanje problema.
Ako to on ne zeli, ne vidi da postoje problemi i ne zeli se ukljuciti u rjesavanje ili ti jednostavno ne vidis smisla u spasavanju te veze - tada donesi odluku da nastavljas sama i prihvati to, i ti sama, a i objavi drugima.

Znam da je lako to meni pricati kad nisam "unutra", no uvijek je tako, lakse je probleme sagledati sa starne, kad nisi emocionalno ukljucen, nego kad si u tome do grla.

I jos jednom, sretno, kojim god putem krenula!

----------


## sandra23

evo da se i ja malo uključim.
nakon što sa pročitala sve postove dok ema neumorno pokušava staviti laptop u usta :Smile:  moram se osvrnuti na bakanski tip muškarca i na dresiranje.
Stvarno nemasmisla povaljivati aljkave poslove-meni je to moja mama ovako rekla kad sam u pubertetu ja njoj prigovorila da nikad nije zadovoljna ničim što napravim , rekla je-a što ću ti govoriti da je dobro kad nije i ja moram popraviti za tobom , onda ćeš samo imati krivo mišljenje da radiš dobro i kad te opomene netko drugi to će te više pogoditi i bit će ti neugodno?Ako želiš pohvalu nauči se raditi kako treba , a kad naučiš prestani stalno očekivati pohvalu , jer ako si zdrava i normalna zašto ne bi mogla normalno obavljati bilo koji posao? Tko mene hvali za ručak i opeglani veš?

I tu mislim da je bila u pravu. Moja greška je što naravno svi krećemo u bilo kakvm razmišljanjima od sebe i ja sam smatrala da su i druge mame učile svoju djecu napraviti dobar posao i odgovornosti a kod ono...iznanađenje.Osobito kod muškaraca.
Neki dan mi je mm rekao da (nakon što sam mu rekla da je sebičan i ne trudi se dovoljno) on smatra da se jako trudi i ja sam ga upitala što je to trud za njega , što to on radi s posebnim naporom?
I znate što mi je rekao?
Rekao je da on ide na posao svaki dan i dođe k nama doma s posla i ne tuče nas i ne pije i ne kocka i nema ljubavnicu i ne troši novac bezveze a toliko ljudi to radi i kaj ja ne smatram da je to već dovoljan trud?
Onda sam ja njemu rekla da i ja sve to radim što i on i ja to smatram normalnim a ne smatram posebnim trudom od njega što me nije tukao ili se ševio okolo poslije posla , jer niti se ja ševim poslije posla i sl pa smatra li on to posebnim trudom s moje strane?
Shvatila sam koliko mi različito poimanje o trudu imamo , a to sve kreće od naravno tipičnog balkanskog odgoje , mama rinta tata zahebava svaki dan i prigovara ne sve , on to sve geda i misli si i on će tako.
E nećeš. 
Ja sam naravno počela sa "objašnjavanjem i preodgojem "još davno npr.
prije je bilo ovako:
on bi došao s posla i jeo ,lego , poševio se(da li sam ja doživjela orgazam ili ne je bilo malnje bitna stvar) , na ručak je prigivorio(makar je bilo pretopli ako ništa drugo) , radio po kući nije ništa , ja sam mijenjala žarulje , osiguraše i sve poslove tipa toga.Kad je došla ema i on uzeo godišnji da pomogne prvi tjedan je spavao jer je na godišnjem , drugi je brljavio nešto. Što god nije napravio dobro bilo je zato jer ne zna i to ja radim bolje(u prijevodu daj ti meni se ne da).Po noći se nije dizao jer ja sam na porodiljnom i kad on bude na porodiljnom onda će on brinuti o takvim stvarima.
A sada:dođe s posla otušira se(i o tome smo morali razgovarati) uzme Emu , jede(s njom u krilu dok ona od veselja ne zna di bi prije jer je došao kući) , okupa ju (po ps-u)nahrani i uspava.Po noći se dižem ja ali od 5 nadalje se diže on što znači da ja ipak odspavam.Na jelo se više ne prigovara i sve je fino(kad naravno nešto ne valja ja sam prva koja kažem da ne valja nemam dakle krivo poimanje)Kod sexa je jako bitno što i ja osijećam i velika mu je pohvala kad ja kažem da je bilo stvarno suuupeeer (ja se isto potrudim , puno pričamo o željama i potrebama) ,  s obzirom da sam ja sad doma i ne idem na posao ne očekujem da pegla i pere veš i kuha to radim ja ali on svaki dan opere suđe i brine za malu(i tako ja dobim malo svog vremena)pospremi krevet ili tako neku sitnicu koje kad se sve zbroje , on se ipak trudi.
MM je stvarno dobar čovijek ali nažalost odgojen da se od njeg ništa ne očekuje i da je on vrijedan svega zato kaj je muško.Pa se to mijenja pomalo. Ne tjeram ja njegu u smislu da se namećem , on nakon razgovora(više naravno) kaže da shvaća problem i da mu pomognem da se promijeni. 
I tako mi pomalo pomažemo jedan drugom(skupa smo 7g a u braku 1g).
ali za sve je trebalo tako puno govoriti....
Mi bi ubiti sve htjele da dobijemo čovjeka sa jednakom razinom odgovornosti i žrtve koju i same posjedujemo , a rijetko kad je stvarno tako.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bravo sandra23 na takvom preodgajanju!  8) 

MM je imao relativno dobar primjer kod svog tate, pa ga nije trebalo u tim "očiglednim" stvarima preodgajati, nego više u tim stvarima što se otvaranja i emocija tiče. Kad je mama MM bila emotivna, njegov bi tata jednostavno sjeo na motor i otišao i vratio se za koji sat. Tako cijeli život. Takvu je tendenciju imao i MM, pa ga nisam puštala da ode..... često bi to završilo ok i raspravili bismo nešto, ali često i ne bi. Ja sam prva koja bi trebala uzeti odmak kad je ljuta, ali to nikad ne radim. 
Čini mi se da smo se, tako različiti, našli baš zato da naučimo suprotne stvari jedan od drugoga. Kod nas, konkretno, ja sam trebala naučiti biti strpljivija, tolerantnija, smirenija, odgoditi stvari kad su na vrhuncu itd.... a on upravo obrnuto, naučiti biti emotivan, reći i pokazati što misli, biti jako spontan, prirodan, prisutan.... umjesto tolikog planiranja, organiziranja, racionaliziranja baš u svakom trenutku. Daleko smo mi i dospijeli kad pogledam naše početke.

I da... bez obzira na sve... ionako nitko nije savršen... jedino je ljubav savršena i jedino nas ona motivira da sve podnesemo. Mislim da se najviše trebamo bojati kad nam postane svejedno, kad više nije važno... kao što je netko rekao na ovom topicu na samim početcima.

Da smo MM i ja osobe koje žele prosječan život, bilo bi sve ovo što imamo i iznad očekivanja, no oboje želimo mnogo toga ostvariti i zajedno i zasebno.... a mislim da ćemo onda morati porješavati neke stvarčice koje nas koče u tome da budemo bolji prema sebi (kao prvo) pa onda i prema ostalima, jer jako puno energije nam odlazi na gluposti.

Iako.... stalno mi tutnji glavom thaliina rečenica da smo oboje preumorni. Vjerojatno ćemo se nakon godišnjeg smijati sami sebi kakvu smo frku napravili radi umora. Nema veze... mene nije sram niti strah ostaviti lošiji dojam prijateljima, susjedima, forumašima... mene je samo strah neostvarenja svega što nosim u svojem srcu.

----------


## mamino

ja ponukana tatekovim odgovorom i optimizmom nazvala jednu blisku osobu,zamolila je za pomoć,sjela s mm i bacili se mi na pisanje po papiru stvari koje nas smetaju jedno kod drugog i koje volimo.Rekoh sama sebi,još ovaj pokušaj pa da vidimo,možda mu je osjećaje lakše na taj način prezentirat.                                                                                           i tako mi,eto,opet krećemo ispočetka u nadi da je to zadnji put i da će slijedeća borba biti s nekim novim izazovima  :Trep trep:                                                                                     nadam se da ću i ja sandrinim stopama i da ćemo nać tu osjetljivu ravnotežu između naših karaktera,jer ljubav,iako možda zaboravljena,još uvijek postoji.svima puno  :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

mamino, a i svima ostalima   :Heart:

----------


## tatek

> ja ponukana tatekovim odgovorom i optimizmom nazvala jednu blisku osobu,zamolila je za pomoć,sjela s mm i bacili se mi na pisanje po papiru stvari koje nas smetaju jedno kod drugog i koje volimo.Rekoh sama sebi,još ovaj pokušaj pa da vidimo,možda mu je osjećaje lakše na taj način prezentirat.                                                                                           i tako mi,eto,opet krećemo ispočetka u nadi da je to zadnji put i da će slijedeća borba biti s nekim novim izazovima                                                                                     nadam se da ću i ja sandrinim stopama i da ćemo nać tu osjetljivu ravnotežu između naših karaktera,jer ljubav,iako možda zaboravljena,još uvijek postoji.svima puno


Bravo!  :D 

Prvi veliki korak ste napravili, a to je da ste sjeli zajedno i krenuli u akciju, i to mi daje nadu da cete znati napraviti zajedno i slijedece korake na putu u bolju ZAJEDNICKU buducnost.

 :Love:  

A kaj se tice preodgajanja ... nemam bas nista protiv promjena kad se one rade sa obostranom zeljom (dakle, da ne zadiru u nasu osobnost i da se rade sa zeljom i vjerom da ce to doprinijeti nasem boljem zivotu u buducnosti, kako zajednickom tako i nasem vlastitom), ali naravno ocekujem da te promjene budu obostrane. Malo mi bode usi taj termin "preodgajanje" jer iz njega proizilazi da jedan partner (namjerno ne spominjem spol) "mijenja" drugoga ... ako je to uzajamno, tad nemam nista protiv toga ... jer smatram da i zene mogu stosta nauciti od muskaraca.

Mislim da smo MZ i ja dosta ucinili na tom polju uzajamnog utjecaja i promjena  8) , jos nas ceka posla na tom putu bez konacnog kraja, ali kad se osvrnem prema nasim pocecima vidim da smo puno toga napravili.   :Heart:  

(vec sam prije spominjao neke situacije kod kojih je bilo i iskrenja, no prosli smo ih ... a spominjao sam i neke iz prijasnjih veza koje nisu mogle proci jer su zadirale u moju bit, moju osobnost)

----------


## Anita-AZ

> A kaj se tice preodgajanja ... nemam bas nista protiv promjena kad se one rade sa obostranom zeljom (dakle, da ne zadiru u nasu osobnost i da se rade sa zeljom i vjerom da ce to doprinijeti nasem boljem zivotu u buducnosti, kako zajednickom tako i nasem vlastitom), ali naravno ocekujem da te promjene budu obostrane. Malo mi bode usi taj termin "preodgajanje" jer iz njega proizilazi da jedan partner (namjerno ne spominjem spol) "mijenja" drugoga ... ako je to uzajamno, tad nemam nista protiv toga ... jer smatram da i zene mogu stosta nauciti od muskaraca.


Slažem se i sa time da je termin loš i da žene imaju puno toga za naučiti od muškaraca. Definitivno!

Super mi je na ovom forumu što je veeećina žena i tako malo muškaraca i vidim iste stvari koje vidim s obrnute strane na svom audio forumu gdje sam ja jedina žena, a sve ostalo (dečki i) muškarci.

----------


## tatek

> [Super mi je na ovom forumu što je veeećina žena i tako malo muškaraca i vidim iste stvari koje vidim s obrnute strane na svom audio forumu gdje sam ja jedina žena, a sve ostalo (dečki i) muškarci.


Smatram da je jako dobra stvar imati povremeno uvid u stvari "s druge strane", to siri horizonte.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  [Super mi je na ovom forumu što je veeećina žena i tako malo muškaraca i vidim iste stvari koje vidim s obrnute strane na svom audio forumu gdje sam ja jedina žena, a sve ostalo (dečki i) muškarci.
> 
> 
> Smatram da je jako dobra stvar imati povremeno uvid u stvari "s druge strane", to siri horizonte.


Ma ne povremeno nego stalno. Za sebe mogu reći da sam htjela učiti od muškaraca i da sam od njih mnogo naučila. Bez te muške perspektive stvari lako postanu jednodimenzionalne.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> ...


Jest, dobro je imati ju stalno, ali nije to uvijek lako izvesti.
Pri tome ne mislim uvid kroz recimo MZ, to je jedna druga dimenzija koju dozivljavam kao zajednicku, nego vise preko frendica, kolegica s posla, ali mozda cak i najvise preko ovog foruma (ovim putem zahvaljujem svim zenema koje pisu otvoreno na ovom forumu!). S druge strane, svakodnevica nas najcesce gura utabanim stazama i nudi vec poznate obrasce tako da je cesto potreban dodatni napor da se uoci i druga strana medalje.

----------


## seni

ja osim u vrlo rijetkim segmentima, uopce ne djelim perspektivu na "musku" ili "zensku". i iskreno, bas ne kuzim sto bi to trebalo biti. odnosno kuzim teoretski sto ljudi pod tim podrazumjevaju.  ali ja sebe jako rijetko vidim u bilo u jednoj bilo u drugoj, ako su tako podjeljene i u podtekstu ide ono "skriveno" podznacenje.

ali znam da jako veliki broj ljudi (mozda cak 90%)  "vidi", osjeca, zivi ..... tu "zensku, odnosno musku perspektivu.

----------


## tatek

> ali znam da jako veliki broj ljudi (mozda cak 90%)  "vidi", osjeca, zivi ..... tu "zensku, odnosno musku perspektivu.


Mislim da je bas u tome fora - razumjeti nacin na koji drugi ljudi percipiraju stvari kako bi ih time bolje razumjeli, izbjegli nesporazume i sukobe, lakse postigli dogovore.

Ja se isto u razmisljanjima cesto nalazim negdje na terenu "izmedju", no ima trenutaka kad doista moram ukljuciti "prevodioca" sa zenskog (a bogami ponekad i muskog) "jezika" kako bih shvatio sto se desilo, sto je receno, kako je netko nesto dozivio itd jer mi je to mojim "prirodnim" poimanjem neshvatljivo.

Najbanalniji primjer je kad vidimo nekoga (partnera, dijete, roditelja, prijatelja, kolegu s posla ...) u nekom cudnom raspolozenju, a na pitanje "Sto je?" odgovara sa "nista" pa si ti misli ...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Mislim da u muškoj i ženskoj percepciji postoji povelika razlika, iako sam dugo nekako željela vjerovati da smo svi mi jedno, isti.... No, jesmo jedno, ali nismo isti, kao što kaže pjesma.

Ja sam gotovo cijeli život provela u muškom društvu i to me uvijek jačalo iako je ponekad bilo nemilosrdno. Muškarci su mi se uvijek otvarali više nego jedan drugome i naučila sam od njih neizmjerno puno i na tome sam im strašno zahvalna. Mislim da ona bitna razlika između m i ž postoji radi hormona, kada su žene emotivnije i teže se kontroliraju (a kad postanu majke previše su zabrinute i sve manje opuštene), a isto tako radi samog odgoja gdje su muškarci dobijali puno više prihvaćanja (kakvi jesu) dok su djevojčice morale biti ovakve i onakve, kao da nikad nisu dovoljne dobre upravo kakve jesu. To sigurno stvara rane i komplexe koje kasnije nekako liječimo, posebice ako im se nismo jednostavno priklonili, nego se sa njima još uvijek borimo. Ustvari, ne znam što je gore... ta vječna ubijena samosvjest kod žena ili vječne ratnice koje se bore za te ostatke neizgubljenih djelića samih sebe koje su skupljale i slagale mozaik u vlastitom obliku umjesto u već ukalupljen okvir kakav su roditelji odabrali.

Ja znam da su me moje vlastite (unutarnje) borbe činile složenijom i težom za podnijeti svih ovih godina. No, s druge strane to je i privlačno jer radi tih borbi rastem, mijenjam se i MM uvijek ima nešto novo u što se može zaljubiti. Slično je i kod njega. Ustvari, možda je tako sa svima, samo nije osviješteno, ne znam.

Uh... ljubav me preplavljuje.   :Heart:  Ja ga naprosto obožavam (sutra kasno se vraaćaaa!). Uz takvu ljubav lako je preći preko previše toga, no bit ćemo pametni i na vrijeme iscijeliti rane. Hvala vam na razgovoru ovdje, moram priznati da grupu zrelih, inteligentnih i dobrih ljudi na jednom mjestu nije tako lako naći. A upravo to imam(o) ovdje.   :Love:

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam poslednjih nekoliko godina potpuno osetila sta je to zenska priroda. Nije bitan uzrok koji zene navodi da se tako osecaju, bitno je razumeti da zene stvarno nose tu neku zajednicku energiju, i da je to prirodno.
MM i ja smo imali teskih perioda (neko bi rekao da nam i sad jako tesko u zivotu), ali tako nekako osecam zajednistvo kao da je nastalo jedno veliko novo bice.
Neki paramecium  :Grin:  , ili kako se vec zove....

Ranije uopste nisam verovala u razlike izmedju muskaraca i zena, mislila sam da smo svi ipak ljudi a da zbog biologije postoje 2 pola, ali mislim da sam odbijala razmisljati o sebi kao zeni koja je ipak drugacija od muskaraca jer sam se grozila stereotipnih misljenja o zenskoj prirodi i fizickom postojanju.
I sad ih se grozim, ali sad znam da to nije sve, znam da zene ipak _postoje_.

sad sam ja u neku ruku off, ali ...

----------


## aleta

kli, i ja tako osjećam.   :Love:

----------


## Metvica

> Naravno da nije nužno da su vjerski intonirani, ali kad trenutno ne postoji druga opcija...


postoji:
posebna metoda rada s parovima zove se *Imago*, organizira ga povremeno Centar Sirion (www.sirion.hr) pod vodstvom dr. Jasne Burnać Štefok, kao i samostalno dr. Ljiljana Bastaić (vikend-seminari, a i individualna terapija po dogovoru)




> mislim da sam odbijala razmisljati o sebi kao zeni koja je ipak drugacija od muskaraca jer sam se grozila stereotipnih misljenja o zenskoj prirodi i fizickom postojanju.


upravo postojanje stereotipa ukazuje na našu različitost:
patrijarhat je taj koji je proizveo stereotipe i taj zbog kojeg žene i muškarci imaju bitno različita životna iskustva
odbijam vjerovati u stereotipe o "ženskoj prirodi", ali itekako vjerujem da nas odrastanje i život u patrijarhalnoj kulturi (a svaka je više ili manje) čini na neki način drugačijom osobom - u smislu poimanja sebe i vlastite vrijednosti, prihvatljivih ponašanja i emocionalnih reakcija za jedan ili drugi spol, tuđih ili vlastitih očekivanja od sebe, poimanja uspjeha i stjecanja ugleda u društvu i sl., a pogotovo roditeljskih i partnerskih uloga

ako nemam na umu to da smo odrastali i još uvijek živimo u dijelom različitim svjetovima, tada sam manje tolerantna prema nekim razlikama
kad sam to spoznala, vidim puno više razlika među spolovima (naravno, u mjeri u kojoj je uopće moguće generalizirati), no više se nego prije trudim približiti naše svjetove pričajući o našim različitim iskustvima
to mi izuzetno pomaže u građenju razumijevanja u odnosu - kad npr. kažem "gledaj, kad si nezadovoljan jer je stan neuredan, ja to čujem kao kritiku meni, iako ti možda ne misliš tako, jer unatoč obostranom nastojanju u ravnopravnom sudjelovanju u kućanskim poslovima, dio mene (onaj podsvjesni, uvjetovan godinama upijanja kulture patrijarhata) osjeća se kao da je to moja pogreška i moja odgovornost, pa se osjećam krivom i ujedno ljutom zbog toga i imam se potrebu svađati"
ili kad slušam o njegovim konfliktima na poslu (među muškarcima), počinjem shvaćati da su moje ideje o rješavanju problema potpuno neprimjenjive i kontraproduktivne, pa više razumijem neka druga ponašanja koja proizlaze iz potrebe za osvajanjem "alpha-male" pozicije, moći i pobjedom (što je meni potpuno stran pojam u odnosima)

Toplo preporučujem KAUFMANN, Jean-Claude: Život u dvoje - analiza uspostavljanja para kroz odnos prema rublju  :Wink:  (stručna ali vrlo zanimljiiva) i Deborah Tannen: Ti to baš ne razumiješ: muškarci i žene u razgovoru (skroz pitka i životna, no nefeministička, tj. prihvaća ali ne i objašnjava uzroke)
Za moj ukus Mars i Venera imaju nešto vulgarnog pojednostavljivanja (da ne kažem "američka knjiga"   :Razz:  ) i doprinosa održavanju patrijarhata

----------


## Noa

Jedno je sigurno: brak nije lagan, ali treba se uvijek iznova truditi, jer uvijek možeš otići...svi dođemo u krizu prije ili kasnije(upravo svoju prošla), valjda je to život! Sve mi je dosadilo, ne da mi se ni sexati, ni ništa, ali imamo malog   :Saint:  i obožavamo ga i moramo se skrpati radi njega...nije on loš, nisam ni ja ali nekad jednostavno upadnemo u kolo svađi i netrpeljivosti koja traje i traje dok nekom ne pukne film(prošli put je puko meni pa sam par dana bila u uvjerenju da je jedino rješenje razvod).Ali što onda kad se razvedem??? Ništa, idemo dalje...

----------


## lucky day

> ali imamo malog  i obožavamo ga i moramo se skrpati radi njega...


noa, bez uvrede, jer tvoja situacija ne mora biti takva kakva je bila kod mojih roditelja i cini se da vi jos imate puno prostora za 'manevriranje' i razvoj ali:
ja zahvaljujem otkad znam za sebe da moja mama nije tako razmisljala, jer bi odrasla u opcem kaosu a ne u miru i masi pozitivne energije... ogromnom osjecaju zajednistva izmedju nas troje... cvrstoj i mirnoj bazi...
dapace, jedan od razlog rastave je bio - da djeca odrastaju u miru kad vec oni nikako nisu mogli svoje probleme rijesiti tim putem...
cak mislim da su se trebali i prije razvesti -  :/ 

tak da se i sad oca sjecam u principu u najboljem izdanju... a i mame...
al ono malo sto se sjecam dok su bili zajedno je uzas...

no - mislim da u danasnje vrijeme kad razvod nije tako sokantna pojava (u drustvenom smislu) - ZNAS kad je vrijeme za razvod, jer te manje brine 'sto ce selo reci'... i mislim da svako ko ima zelje, volje, snage i ljubavi - treba pokusati, ne *spasiti* brak - nego *popraviti* brak...

jer ce te rijetko ko osuditi i kamenovati zbog te odluke (osim mozda u malim sredinama)...
prije zbog ostanka u losem braku...

----------


## a zakaj

MEtvice, jako si lijepo ovo napisala.
Ti si psiholog?
Mozes li nesto vise reci o imago metodi?

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja vam samo moram reći da je umor zaista opasna stvar, od muhe radi slona, od tolerantnih ljudi nervozne, od zaljubljenih frustrirane... jer naš problem je doista bio samo u umoru.  

MM je na godišnjem i divno nam je. Nije ni sad puno lakše, jer su tu još uvijek neprospavane noći i zahtjevna djeca, no u skladu smo i uživamo. Problemi sa nezadovoljstvom s moje i njegove strane su bili osobni i na tome radimo. Ja na jesen (ipak) nastavljam s radom, kupila sam nešto nove opreme  radi koje ću raditi brže i efikasnije 8) , a on mjenja posao na jesen za malo manje love, ali puno više poštovanja, mira i zadovoljstva na poslu!  :D To su promjene na materijalnom planu, a o ostalima ću nešto kasnije, no baš smo aktivni, zadovoljni, puni ideja i energije za realizaciju!  :D 

Hvala vam svima na podršci i korisnim savjetima i pogledima na stvar!   :Love:  Mislim da je gotovo svaki vaš post na ovom topicu bio poučan.

----------


## bucka

:Heart:

----------


## abonjeko

Nakon rođenja Nile počeo je jedan intenzivan osjećaj čežnje.....čežnje za slobodom koju sam konzumirala u pretjeranim količinama....počele su se pojavljivati slike prošlosti gdje na samotnoj pješčanoj plažici vrtim poe gledajući u moćan suton, gdje ležim ispod borova u hladu na lopudu i udišem miris smole, gdje plešem 48 sati, gdje provodim noći gdje i s kom god hoću, gdje sjedam u auto i odlazim u Mađarsku na koncert svog najdražeg benda....milijun slika me opsjedaju danima i noćim i gledam NJU (Nilicu) prekrasnu, nježnu i dobru i mislim si koja je to ogromna količina ljubavi utrošena, pružena samo njoj...s druge strane dečko više nema svojih ego-tripičnih faza u kojima je danima sjedio u svojem ateljeu crno-crvene boje i čitao Castanedu, Slavinskog....filozofirao o magiji družeći se s najvećim frikovima, konzumirajući žene na predivan način, vrijeme u kojem se bavio streljaštvom....MI (prije Nile)...predivni i slobodni, zaljubljeni do besvjesti planinarimo danima u potrazi za mandragorom.....sada je Nila preuzela vodstvo i izgubila se (ma koliko god se trudili vratiti je) ona pastozna instrumentacija i želja za gaženjem (kakvo god da ono je).....i zaista izbora se nema ako želimo da nam djeca budu zadovoljna i spokojna, sretna u svakom trenutku...više nema prostora za nas, sada je taj prostor zauzelo neko novo biće i mislim da je stvar samo ljudske sebičnosti koliko se usuđuje mijenjati taj poredak stvari......  :Kiss:

----------


## tatek

> Nakon rođenja Nile počeo je jedan intenzivan osjećaj čežnje.....čežnje za slobodom koju sam konzumirala u pretjeranim količinama....počele su se pojavljivati slike prošlosti gdje na samotnoj pješčanoj plažici vrtim poe gledajući u moćan suton, gdje ležim ispod borova u hladu na lopudu i udišem miris smole, gdje plešem 48 sati, gdje provodim noći gdje i s kom god hoću, gdje sjedam u auto i odlazim u Mađarsku na koncert svog najdražeg benda....milijun slika me opsjedaju danima i noćim i gledam NJU (Nilicu) prekrasnu, nježnu i dobru i mislim si koja je to ogromna količina ljubavi utrošena, pružena samo njoj...s druge strane dečko više nema svojih ego-tripičnih faza u kojima je danima sjedio u svojem ateljeu crno-crvene boje i čitao Castanedu, Slavinskog....filozofirao o magiji družeći se s najvećim frikovima, konzumirajući žene na predivan način, vrijeme u kojem se bavio streljaštvom....MI (prije Nile)...predivni i slobodni, zaljubljeni do besvjesti planinarimo danima u potrazi za mandragorom.....sada je Nila preuzela vodstvo i izgubila se (ma koliko god se trudili vratiti je) ona pastozna instrumentacija i želja za gaženjem (kakvo god da ono je).....i zaista izbora se nema ako želimo da nam djeca budu zadovoljna i spokojna, sretna u svakom trenutku...više nema prostora za nas, sada je taj prostor zauzelo neko novo biće i mislim da je stvar samo ljudske sebičnosti koliko se usuđuje mijenjati taj poredak stvari......


*abonjeko*, tekst ti je istovremeno i prekrasan, ali i pomalo zastrasujuc, da sam ga citao u doba kad nisam imao djece uplasio bi me ...
ne bih mogao zivjeti bez kutka samo za sebe i kutka samo za MZ i duboko vjerujem da postoji negdje neko teziste, tocka u kojoj se sve sile i zelje  izjednacuju i omogucuju normalan zivot sa svim potrebama ispunjenim na makar djelomican nacin. Sigurno ne mozemo stalno biti u toj tocci, ali vjerujem da mozemo oscilirati oko nje i tako voditi ispunjen zivot i kao jedinke, partneri, ali i roditelji.
)i, jasno, za to se treba dobro pomuciti ...   :Grin:  )

----------


## maria71

sve ovisi kako gledaš na slobodu...

meni je dan ispunjen kad na miru popijem kavu i pročitam par odlomaka iz knjige

i onda napunim baterije.....tako da uvijek znam da mi je ta kava dostižna u svakom trenutku tj kad mm dođe s posla


no ja sam ipak plavušica u duši   :Wink:   :Grin:  

nikad nisam htjela skakati  s padobranom ili kao borna bebek lutati azijom i tražiti stakleni grad....

no  tu knjigu sada s užitkom ponovo čitam na svojoj eskapističkoj kavici

 :Wink:

----------


## abonjeko

> *abonjeko*, tekst ti je istovremeno i prekrasan, ali i pomalo zastrasujuc, da sam ga citao u doba kad nisam imao djece uplasio bi me ...
> ne bih mogao zivjeti bez kutka samo za sebe i kutka samo za MZ i duboko vjerujem da postoji negdje neko teziste, tocka u kojoj se sve sile i zelje  izjednacuju i omogucuju normalan zivot sa svim potrebama ispunjenim na makar djelomican nacin. Sigurno ne mozemo stalno biti u toj tocci, ali vjerujem da mozemo oscilirati oko nje i tako voditi ispunjen zivot i kao jedinke, partneri, ali i roditelji.
> )i, jasno, za to se treba dobro pomuciti ...   )


ja se potpuno slažem s tobom tatek ali mislim da to nekako dođe s vremenom i s iskustvom....kada se nekako pomiriš s činjenicom da si u situaciji u kojoj jesi i da moraš dati sve od sebe da cijela obitelj bude sretna...svjesna sam da sada moram proizvoditi sreću za troje...kada sam bila sama bilo mi je dozvoljeno biti u bedu i slušati psihodeliju ako želim i mjesec dana naprestano....biti kreativna kada god to poželim....ja sam veeeliki avanturist i aktivac...dečko je pasivan avanturist i to me koči do besvjeti.........čeznem za danima kada sam putovala gdje god sam htjela...i moj pojam slobode nije samo ispijanje kave 5 minuta (mene to, nažalost, ne može zadovoljiti, uostalom za mene je to uvijek i redovito pasivan gubitak vremena).....kako sam rekla - konzumirala sam slobodu u pretjeranim količinama i sad sam u debelim okovima koji stvaraju frustracije za mene i dečka i zato se stvari mijenjaju na gore kada znaš da si ušao u toliko izbjegavanu kolotečinu s kojom se još, da stvar bude gora, moraš sprijateljiti.....

----------


## marta

*abonjeko*, ja bih tako rado iskreno iskomentirala tvoj post... ali ostat cu pristojna i pridrzavat se svoje pravila foruma iz svoje neuzburkane zabokrecine i napraviti samo ovako: 

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anita-AZ

*abonjeko*, ja ti čestitam na tolikoj necenzuriranosti! Bravo! Osim toga, ne shvaćam ono što si rekla preozbiljno. To je jedan djelić tvog srca poetski dočarao vrijeme prije Nile i stegnutost koju povremeno (u trenu pisanja) znaš osjećati. 

No, ja ću te utješiti i reći ti da će ponovno doći vrijeme nešto veće slobode čim beba bude malo veća! Naravno, nikad više nećeš biti samo svoja, ali bit će daleko više vremena da dalje istražuješ unutarnji i vanjski svijet na svoj način. A do tada, to možeš raditi na novi način.

Razumijem te jer i meni za psihičko punjenje treba puno više nego većini žena. Za mene je stvaralaštvo jedino što me hrani.... nema tih kava, frendica, frizera, pedikera, shopinga, pa ni masažera.... koji me resetiraju i napune da od sutra mogu opet biti nova i davati puno više. To nas stavlja u nepovoljan polozaj, no vjerujem da shvacamo da je to sve s razlogom i da moramo pronaći način da sve to uskladimo. Ja još uvijek učim o tom usklađenju. Učim o snažnom usmjerenju uma na rad, dok me istovremeno svatko u svakom trenutku može prekinuti, a meni je to zaista frustrirajuće vrlo često. No, ipak sam odabrala napraviti studio doma (iako smo kolega i ja razgovarali da se zamjenimo i ja radim kod njega, on kod mene....), jer znam da je majčinstvo najveće stvaralaštvo u kojem se mogu ostvariti i da su osmijesi moje djece daleko važniji od osmijeha drugih ljudi koji slušaju moja djela. Želim biti tu za njih i želim da znaju da sam tu za njih ako me zatrebaju i ako sam radi toga, u trenutnom periodu života, učinila manje u karijeri i ostvarila manji djelić svojih snova na osobnom planu, to ne znači da to sve neću učiniti kasnije. Osim toga, kad moja djeca odrastu, ja ću imati i dalje svoja usmjerenja, umjesto da se nađem izgubljena, ne više toliko potrebna i sa velikim pitanjem "što ću sad sa svojom životom?" kao što se mnogim mamama dogodi. A do tada ću stremiti da u svakom trenu učinim najviše što se realno može i na obiteljskom i na osobnom planu i bit će sve ok i jest sve ok! 

Mame s malim bebama otkrivaju planine strpljivosti. Nije ni to putovanje tako loše, zar ne?   :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## suzyem

Marta, ja razumijem Abonjeko, mislim da taj smajlić nije potreban   :Wink:  , ženi je to prvo dijete i na neki način normalno je da se tako osjeća, treba proći vremena da se čovijek snađe...
Ja sam se isto tako osjećala kad sam rodila prvo dijete, imala sam 22 god i to mi je bio veliki šok, to oduzimanje slobode, bila sam veliki avanturist.... isto me nije ništa moglo zadovoljiti... ali Abonjeko, ne brini, proći će s vremenom... sad kad imam troje djece i trideset godina, drugačije razmišljam... sad slavim kad mogu u miru popiti kavu... i kako ti dijete bude raslo, naći ćeš sve više vremena za sebe   :Wink:

----------


## Stijena

Ni ja ne razumijem čemu takvi smajlići
Pa bila sam uvjerena da nema roditelja koji se bar na trenutak nije tako osjećao.
MM i ja - često, iako smo se nauživali zajedno u 7 godina veze prije braka i patrika, ali ne shvaćamo to tragično, smatramo to samo napretkom u našem odnosu i odrastanjem u vezi. Nekekvim normalnim putem kojim je dvoje odraslih ljudi odlučilo poći.
Fantastično je to koliko smo više povezani i smireniniji kad smo sami i "slobodni", nego kad smo u "okovima" svakidašnjih obveza - ne nužno poveznih s patrikom. To je tajna naše veze - pod stresom jednostavno ne funkcioniramo, ali velika je stvar da smo to shvatili i prihvatili i taj dio života još uvijek držimo pod kontrolom.
Ali, kad malo odmoriš od svakodnevice i uvidiš koliko ti ta tvoja mala "svakodnevica" fali - nikada se više ne bismo vraćali na staro...
NIKADA

----------


## a zakaj

a ja bih martinom smajlicu uputila jednog ovakvog   :Love:  smajlica.

----------


## abonjeko

anita, ja se slažem s tobom kao i sa svima ostalima, jedino martu ne kužim na koji dio joj je skočio živac i zašto :?  :?  :? - marta  :Kiss:  


valjda su me neki krivo shvatili...nisam mislila na debele i teške okove koji su povezani s Nilom (pa nju volim najviše u cijelom univerzumu)  :Heart:  , mislila sam na situacije s kojima se moramo sprijateljiti kada imamo obvezu spram djeteta, tu sam ponajprije mislila na stalne, užurbane poslove i dress code-ove koji se tamo postavljaju, pa debele kredite za sređivanje životnog prostora, podložnost sistemu u svakom pogledu.....i mislim da nisam direktno nikog uvrijedila....gledala sam situaciji sa svoje točke.....

mislim, čemu cenzura??!!! Pa cijeli život sam okružena cenzuriranim umovima, taktizerima, kontrolerima riječi i djela....ja sam srčana i strastvena osoba i ja uvijek govorim direktno i iz srca....čemu skrivanja, čemu maske???!!!! Čemu glumatanja i odstupanja od samog sebe...ja sam ta koja jesam i uvijek je bilo ljudi koji su me zbog toga osuđivali.....

----------


## lucky day

abonjeko   :Love:  
ja bi tako da si mi ti ovdje negdje u blizini, imamo skroz slicne filmove i super bi nam se uskladili i novi filmovi sa djecom...  :Heart:  
ti si prva od svojih prijeteljica koja je rodila, ne?

mogu ti samo reci da je istina sto kazu, da je sa svakim danom sve lakse...

no jedno je sigurno - *dok ti je misao o slobodi frustrirajuca - bit ce ti teze...
kad ti sloboda postane inspiracija - naci ces nacin(e) da ju ponovno osjetis...* makar i kratko (vrijeme i sloboda nisu, suprotno onome sto se na prvi pogled cini, snazno niti proporcionalno vezani) - ali imat ce vecu vrijednost od prijasnjih dugih cascenja istom... koji, sigurna sam da se sjecas, vode u dekadenciju i dosadu... sada su ti sjecanja na te dana samo lijepa - i dobro je dok je tako ako ti je to izvor inspiracije... kad te ta lijepa sjecanja pocnu boljeti - vrijeme je za kreativni odmak, potragu za novim 'vratima percepcije'... sasvim vjerojatno onima kroz koja jos nikad nisi prosla, niti se usudila proci, kojima mozda jos niko nije prosao...
a kljucevi za njih su upravo u tvojoj stvarnosti... zato ju trebas prihvatiti svim srcem, ili pomiriti se s njom, kako tatek kaze... (ja ne volim tu rijec ali do mnogih dopire sa cisto pozitivnim konotacijama)
u njoj je tvoj izlaz a ne tvoj kavez... opet, stvar percepcije...

tek kad sam istinski postala slobodna od slobode same - postadoh slobodna...  :Grin:  
tocnije - sve manje vjerujem u koncept aposlutne slobode ali sve vise osjecam moc oslobodenja kao procesa... zato kavica nekima moze biti veliki izvor energije - znaju ju cijeniti... pitanje je koja bi tebi aktivnost svakodnevice bila jednake vrijednosti kao nekima kavica? pola sata hoopanja, poi-a, zapisivanja mastarija i ideja, lezanje izvaljena na plazi, caganje? - kroz tu malu aktivnost nece ti se samo napuniti (ili isprazniti, ako osjecas da si puna nakupljene frustrirajuce energije) baterije - nego ces mozda dobiti i nagovjestaj gdje je kljuc za ona vrata koja stoje izmedju tebe i tvojih snova...

no, na zalost, nekad nam mora postati pre tesko da to skuzimo...
tj. da odlucimo skuziti...
al onda FAKAT skuzimo...  :Heart:  

pa se pojavi novi izazov...

----------


## a zakaj

> mislila sam na situacije s kojima se moramo sprijateljiti kada imamo obvezu spram djeteta, tu sam ponajprije mislila na stalne, užurbane poslove i dress code-ove koji se tamo postavljaju, pa debele kredite za sređivanje životnog prostora, podložnost sistemu u svakom pogledu.....


a kako je sve ovo sto si napisala povezano s imanjem djetete/djece?

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko   
> ja bi tako da si mi ti ovdje negdje u blizini, imamo skroz slicne filmove i super bi nam se uskladili i novi filmovi sa djecom...  
> ti si prva od svojih prijeteljica koja je rodila, ne?
> 
> mogu ti samo reci da je istina sto kazu, da je sa svakim danom sve lakse...
> 
> no jedno je sigurno - *dok ti je misao o slobodi frustrirajuca - bit ce ti teze...
> kad ti sloboda postane inspiracija - naci ces nacin(e) da ju ponovno osjetis...* makar i kratko (vrijeme i sloboda nisu, suprotno onome sto se na prvi pogled cini, snazno niti proporcionalno vezani) - ali imat ce vecu vrijednost od prijasnjih dugih cascenja istom... koji, sigurna sam da se sjecas, vode u dekadenciju i dosadu... sada su ti sjecanja na te dana samo lijepa - i dobro je dok je tako ako ti je to izvor inspiracije... kad te ta lijepa sjecanja pocnu boljeti - vrijeme je za kreativni odmak, potragu za novim 'vratima percepcije'... sasvim vjerojatno onima kroz koja jos nikad nisi prosla, niti se usudila proci, kojima mozda jos niko nije prosao...
> a kljucevi za njih su upravo u tvojoj stvarnosti... zato ju trebas prihvatiti svim srcem, ili pomiriti se s njom, kako tatek kaze... (ja ne volim tu rijec ali do mnogih dopire sa cisto pozitivnim konotacijama)
> ...



TO.......yes, yes, yes...baš to!!!!! Super si ovo izanalizirala.....i baš je nekako tako.....i super je što razmišljaš o ključu, o preprekama...o nastavku.....o svemu što te može odvesti do novih doživljaja "meskalita"......u nekim potpuno drugačijim svjetlima i nekim skroz drugim putevima.....

a zakaj, kako nema veze...pa prije Nile sam si mogla dozvoliti da se bavim suvremenim plesom i zarađujem minimalno (baveći se time jer to volim a ne zbog zarade)....mogla sam poći negdje s minimalno novca, mogla sam biti podstanar, mogla sam preskočiti obrok i danima biti u brdima.....sada, s djetetom se javljaju i stvaraju svjetovi od koji smo prije bježali...i to su upravo ti poslovi kojih se groziš ali je zarada super itd., itd., itd.....................to beskonačnosti....................  :Kiss:

----------


## a zakaj

pa neke stvari sigurno vise ne mozes kao prije, i mene isto ponekad muci gubitak slobode.
ali ne moras se promijeniti u potpunosti.
zasto bi bas morala zaradjivati super i raditi poslove kojih se grozis? Zasto ne bi bila podstanar i preskocila koji obrok?
Ne mozes mi reci da svatko tko ima dijete nuzno postaje malogradjanin.

----------


## maria71

ajde zakaj odi s menom na    :Coffee:

----------


## a zakaj

e da, ima frendicu koja se i s djetetom bavi suvremenim plesom i uziva u tome. Samo sto uz to radi jos jedan posao.
Imamo i jednu forumasicu koja se bavi suvremenim plesom.
Ali nekad moras raditi preko svojih mogucnosti i jako se iscrpiti ako zelis zivjeti u skladu sa svojim snovima. To ne moze biti lagodno.

----------


## a zakaj

> ajde zakaj odi s menom na


vrlo rado, ali na duze od 5 minuta!

----------


## tatek

> mogu ti samo reci da je istina sto kazu, da je sa svakim danom sve lakse...


Moram biti partibrejker i napomenuti da ja ne primjecujem ovo iz citata ...
Mozda je moje glediste kao tate drugacije, ali ne bih rekao obzirom da sam s klincima angaziran od poroda pa nadalje ...

Naravno, ne znaci da je sto dalje sve teze, covjek se nauci na okolnosti, smisli neke nove rutine itd, ali bas mi se ne cini ni lakse, pogotovo kad covjek ima vise djece (vama sa 3 i vise klinaca upucujem dubok naklon).

----------


## abonjeko

> Ne mozes mi reci da svatko tko ima dijete nuzno postaje malogradjanin.


Ovo si TI rekla, ne JA!!!!! :/   :Kiss:  

Ja sam u gradu u kojem ne poznajem ljude jer nisam iz DBK-a. Nema mi tko čuvati Nilu, nemamo dovoljno novca da iznajmimo ženu koja će je čuvati a svaki mjesec plaćam najam (time mu pomažem u otplaćivanju kredita) užasno bezobraznom i grubom stanodavcu koji mi je naki dan došao na vrata nakon što je Nili ispala iz ruku posudica iz koje jede i rekao da je dijete užasno bučno i da je ovo ipak njegova kuća...Stalno mi nabija na nos to "moj kuća..." a kapetan je i od njega očekujem neku, barem minimalnu, kulturu komuniciranja....ponaša se prema nama k'o prema govnima i krajnje je vrijeme da potražimo novi stan...a stan s malim djetetom je u DBK-u nemoguće naći i prebolesno je skup najam tako da mi je samo to dovoljan izvor frustracije koji me koči u bilo kojem pogledu umjetničkog izražavanja.......ja ne krivim svoju Nilicu ni-za-što ali je velika istina da do svega toga ne bi došlo da se ona nije dogodila....i nemam problema s time...i znam da moram biti strpljiva ali nekada ta činjenica da svakome smetaš jer imaš malo dijete boli do besvjesti.....sada sam otišla off topic ali morala sam odgovoriti "a zakaj".....  :Love:

----------


## Sun

abonjeko ja ti samo šaljem jedan zagrljaj, u potpunosti te razumijem i totalno kužim osjećaje o kojima pričaš
 :Heart:

----------


## a zakaj

razumijem, abonjeko, sad mi je i jasnije zakaj si ogorcena.
drzim ti fige da nadjes bolji stan, a mozda i bolji grad?
mi smo bili podstanari s bebom 3 godine (u zg-u) i stvarno se ne mogu potuziti na losa iskustva. nadam se da ce se i vama okrenuti situacija.

----------


## mikka

i ja kuzim abonjenko i puno puta se i sama tako osjecam. zakoceno, prazno, kao da sve moram sama. pa sam ljubomorna na md-a koji i dalje zivi momacki, putuje, zeza se.. iako znam da ustvari nije tako. 
nekome ko je zivio u stilu pokupim-najosnovnije-i-idem-di-me-voda-nosi je malo teze naviknuti se da moras biti po cijeli dan doma sam s osobom koja diktira apsolutno sve u zivotu. nema vise slobode. nema opustanja. svaki izlazak je maltene kao priprema za mont everest. nemozes se dogovoriti nesto jedne sekunde i druge vec krenuti. 
ali sa druge strane imas nesto neprocjenjivo, imas najljepsi osmjeh kad se probudi, najslade suze kad se udari, najljepsi dodir kad ga nosis.. 
dok polako pustas stari zivot i prebolijevas potpunu slobodu, sve vise shvacas da ti nije zao ni sekunde jer ovo sto sad imas si ustvari zelio cijeli zivot.

----------


## Sunrise

Meni se jako sviđa ova rasprava koja se ovdje razvila, mislim da su to ona velika pitanja koja, bar mene, najviše muče i zanimaju u novoj situaciji u kojoj smo se našli kao roditelji - kako očuvati kvalitetan odnos s partnerom i kako zadržati sebe. 

I potpuno razumijem abonjeko, dolazak djeteta neminovno utječe na život na način da postajemo ozbiljniji, da malo više kalkuliramo i ponekad se u tome teško snaći. Puno je lakše kad imaš odgovornost samo za sebe.

I tu onda čak i nije pitanje nemanja vremena, nego jednostavno nedostatak energije koji, bar kod mene, blokira kreativnost. Nije problem da dijete oduzima vrijeme i energiju, nego sve one druge logističke aktivnosti koje sad moramo odgovornije obavljati (zarađivanje, kuhanje, pospremanje) i kompromisi koje zbog toga moramo prihvaćati.

----------


## mikka

> I tu onda čak i nije pitanje nemanja vremena, nego jednostavno nedostatak energije koji, bar kod mene, blokira kreativnost. Nije problem da dijete oduzima vrijeme i energiju, nego sve one druge logističke aktivnosti koje sad moramo odgovornije obavljati (zarađivanje, kuhanje, pospremanje) i kompromisi koje zbog toga moramo prihvaćati.


*X*

----------


## Sunrise

Ova je rasprava otišla već dosta dalje od početnog naslova...

Mislim da na Rodinom forumu nedostaje jedan podforum s ovakvim temama - odnosi u obitelji, problemi u braku i šta ja znam kako bih to nazvala. Nešto kao virtualno savjetovalište.   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> nemozes se dogovoriti nesto jedne sekunde i druge vec krenuti.


Često nalazim na ovakvo razmišljanje i nije mi jasno, zašto ne možeš?

Pogotovo kad je beba manja - ja sam uvijek imala maramu, sisu i torbicu s pelenama i vodom za sebe - i to je to. Pičiš kamo te volja.

Teško mi je shvatiti rezoniranje prema kojem dijete radikalno mijenja tijek nečijeg života. Ok, ajde, ako je netko bio party animal i od jutra do mraka po tulumima uz raznorazne opijate...Takav se život definitivno ne može nastaviti, ali nekako si mislim da se većina ljudi iživi do faksa ili najkasnije do kraja faksa. Koliko sam imala prilike vidjeti u svojoj okolini, noćni izlasci najviše fale curama koje su jako rano postale mame (20-25 godina). Ja sam izlazila punih 10 godina skoro svaki dan (od 15 do 25) i to mi stvarno ne fali. Isto tako, nisam nikad bila tip za ekstremne sportove ili proputovanje Indije. 

Za sve ostalo dijete mi ne predstavlja nikakvu prepreku. On je dobrodošao član naše obitelji, ne teret. Kuda mi idemo - ide i on. Tu i tamo bude iznimka (eto, jučer sam išla na pogreb i naravno da ga nisam vodila), a u ovoj fazi kad bi on samo jurcao ipak sama nalazim s frendicama koje nemaju klince...Ali to su iznimke, naš mali čovjek je inače uvijek s nama.

Ne vodim malograđanski život, ne podliježem konvencijama (neoženji smo, dijete nije kršteno, nije mi se bitno promijenio mentalni sklop, još uvijek uživam u alternativnoj muzici i nezavisnoj filmskoj produkciji...) i ne vidim razloga da se to promijeni niti nakon što izrodim svo troje planirane dječice.  :Heart:

----------


## Stijena

i meni se isto lakše dogovoriti sve u sekundi - kad točno znam u kojoj smo fazi, nego nešto previše unaprijed kad još ne znam u kojoj ćemo fazi tada biti
mi smo se dosta "kasno" oženili i dobili dijete (kasno znači da više nismo bili u fazi ludih izlazaka i konstantnog brijanja po nekud), ali ono što nam se najviše promijenilo je to što bismo u određenom trenutku, npr. kad dođeš s posla, dosta ti je svega i htio bi se bar malo protegnuti na trosjedu i imati 5 minuta mira, u kojem smo mi bili centar svijeta, taj naš drugi "centar" nam diktira: "e, nećeš prileć na trosjed jer JA želim da se sada igraš sa mnom i to ne tako da ti sjedneš na pod i prebireš po dosadnim igračkama, nego npr. da se jurcamo ili bacamo po zraku ili plešemo ringa ringa raja, ali ne da samo klimneš nego da i čučneš tih 250 puta, doook mi se god ne zavrti u glavi....."

----------


## white_musk

Misim da je-*  dogovor  u sekundi* - moguć i da predstavlja spontani produkt dubokog međusobnog poznavanja i razumijevanja, kao i bezuvijetne ljubavi  svih participirajućih strana...

----------


## Sunrise

Luna Rocco, mislim da niko ovdje nije mislio na partijanje od jutra do mraka, meni to ne nedostaje. 

Svaka čast kad si ti sve to sebi uspjala posložiti, divim se takvim ljudima, ali ja jednostavno nisam toliko opuštena. Jednostavno sam PREUMORNA i premalo hrabra za neke drastične promjene u mom životu (pri tom prvenstveno mislim na posao). Kad dođem doma s posla , presretna sam kad me dočeka moja krasno malo stvorenje, ali s druge strane preumorna da ga sad "uzmem i pičim kamo me volja". Ja sjednem i kukam nad svojim životom u kojem kauč i gledanje televizije zauzimaju sve veće mjesto. Znam što trebam učiniti - jednostavno skupiti snagu i krenuti, ali često ipak posustajem.

Ali, puno me veseli ovaj forum i ovi ljudi ovdje s kojima mogu podijeliti mišljenje, malo kukati, vidjeti da ima još onih sa sličnim problemima i pronaći inspiraciju za dalje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sunrise, nemaš mi se što diviti. Nije u pitanju nikakva hrabrost niti izuzetna sposobnost organizacije, već kako su poredani prioriteti. Npr., nekome je nezamislivo da mu je u stanu nered - mene baš briga. Mrtva-hladna ću izaći s djetetom u šetnju dok je kuhinja prepuna suđa, roba razbacana, a tri mašine veša čekaju na pranje. Ne kažem da je to dobro ili loše. Jednostavno je tako.

Isto znam biti krvavo umorna - naš veliki problem su katastrofalne noći. Već sam puuuuuuuno kukala o tome na forumu. Ali ne mislim da mi je to bitno narušilo kvalitetu života, a o tome se ovdje govori.

Partijanje sam dala kao primjer nečega što se ne može isfurati s djetetom. Uz još par stvari, to bi bilo to. Sve ostalo je, uz malo dobre volej, izvedivo. Eto, moji dragi prijatelji uskoro idu sa svojom bebom od par mjeseci - na Tajland. Bili su tamo pretprošle godine, živjeli 3 mjeseca i uživali i sad su odlučili ići ponovo, proširene obitelji. Ja se ne bih usudila ni pod razno, njima je to piece of cake. Hoću reći - može se.

----------


## Sun

> Teško mi je shvatiti rezoniranje prema kojem dijete radikalno mijenja tijek nečijeg života.


teško ti je shvatiti? Ja mislim da je skroz neminovno da dijete radikalno mijenja tijek života njegovih roditelja. 

npr ja sam od onih koji stvarno i sa bebom mogu, ne iste sekunde, ali nakon 5 minuta krenuti na put ili u ostvarivanje nekog cilja. I stvarno to moje dijete je svuda već bilo u svojih godinu i pol i svašta vidjelo. I moja je najveća ljubav i sreća. Ali da mi je radikalno promijenio tok života je! I neka je.. Ali to ne znači da ne smijem tu pisati o tome kako čeznem za vremenom u kojem sam mogla misliti samo na sebe i živjeti totalno raspušteno.

učim iz dana u dan nositi se sa svim promjenama   :Smile:

----------


## flower

stvar i je u prioritetima, ali i u nacinima punjenja energije (zivotne). negdje sam skuzila da postoje zene koje se pune u odnosu s djetetom, ja cesce imam osjecaj da se u tom odnosu praznim...
to nije negativno praznjenje samo je problem sto se punim negdje drugdje, pa je u situaciji da sam stalno sama s njom to sto se nemam gdje napuniti i dodjem u deficit.
mislim da to nije nauceno, vec ponasanje nase srzi - takvi smo.
a njega najocitije osjeti on.
zato je meni kao mami izuzetno vazan MM - on mi daje prostora za moje punjenje. da toga nema, njegovog angazmana mislim da bih mogla pisati vrlo zestoke postove na ovu temu.
iz moje pozicije je svakim danom sto je starija lakse - sad joj mogu objasniti svoje potrebe bez da ju s time ugrozim.

----------


## Sun

flo veliki potpis

i malo mi je neugodno da ovako nešto pišemo baš na pdf-u jednoroditeljske ob

----------


## suzyem

Shvaćam Lunu o čemu govori, i meni je bilo tako dok sam imala samo jedno dijete, kud ja tu i ona! Ništa mi nije bilo prepreka!
A sad? Puno toga se promijenilo... možda ti Luna ne možeš shvatiti da je meni i odlazak u park s njih tri avantura, a kamoli negdje dalje....  :/ 
Život s blizancima nam se duboko promijenio, utjecao je i na naš brak, ma na sve.... 
Zato, postoji i druga strana medalje... ne snađu se svi odmah...
S prvim djetetom sam se našla najednom u pat poziciji (nisam u trudnoću i brak ušla svjesno, bila sam premlada, prezaljubljena), poslije sam se snašla... onda još dvije bebe... i da, život nam se radikalno promijenio.. i da, nekad se stvarno ne može (mislim na odlazak tipa Tajland).

----------


## Stijena

Imam osjećaj da se svi ovdje s nostalgijom sjećamo "onoga života" prije bebe, ali ovaj sadašnji - s bebom, ne bismo mijenjali ni za što  :Laughing:

----------


## a zakaj

> negdje sam skuzila da postoje zene koje se pune u odnosu s djetetom, ja cesce imam osjecaj da se u tom odnosu praznim...
> to nije negativno praznjenje samo je problem sto se punim negdje drugdje, pa je u situaciji da sam stalno sama s njom to sto se nemam gdje napuniti i dodjem u deficit.


potpisic!

----------


## Sunrise

Potpisujem Sun i Flower!

I ja mislim da bih s mojim djetetom, što se tiče organizacije, mogla na kraj svijeta...

Ali, stvar je u energiji koje nemam beskonačno. I u onim stvarima koje želim raditi za sebe, na primjer pisanje, gledanje filmova cijelu noć, pa ako hoćete i vođenje ljubavi cijelu noć.  Puno je lakše to ostvariti kad se cijelo popodne izležavam na kauču i odmaram i kad znam da sutra mogu cijeli dan prespavati, ako hoću. A nakon dolaska s posla i cijelog popodneva igranja ringe raja jedino što navečer mogu raditi je pasivno gledanje TV-a.

Sve to nije posljedica isključivo roditeljstva, nego, kao što sam prije rekla, povezano je tu mnogo stvari - na poslu pokušavam dati svoj maksimum, a kod kuće opet imati brdo strpljenja. A gdje je još vrijeme za partnera, prijatelje i na kraju, ono vrijeme, samo za sebe.  Negdje mora štekati, a budući da posao ne može čekati, djeca su prioritet - odgovor je jasan. Prijatelje vidimo sve rjeđe, s mužem razgovaramo o tome šta gdje i kada treba obaviti, a za sebe više ni ne znamo. 

Ne želim baš sve prikazati tako crno, ali samo sam što bolje pokušala opisati ono što mislim. Svi mi manje-više uspješno žongliramo u svemu tome i treba na sve to gledati kao na izazov, ali... uf....

----------


## leonči

[quote="Sun"]


> Teško mi je shvatiti rezoniranje prema kojem dijete radikalno mijenja tijek nečijeg života.


[/code]

I ja sam nekad bila mišljenja da dijete radikalno mijenja tijek života. U bojazni da ću "još" nešto propustiti,  dugo sam čekala dok se nisam i za taj korak napokon odlučila. I vjerujte mi,danas, kad sam spoznala da se ništa radikalno nije promijenilo, osim još veće količine ljubavi  koja me je preplavila i koju sa zadovoljstvom bezuvijetno dajem, žao mi je što se na taj korak nisam odlučila ranije, jer uvidjeh što sam propuštala. 
Mi s našim djetetom putujemo kao i ranije(intenzivno), obilazimo prijatelje, kao i oni nas,izlazimo u restorane i kafiće, i u globalu se ništa nije bitno promijenilo, osim što se u određenoj mjeri primarno njoj prilagođavamo, ali to nam čini zadovoljstvo.
Možda takav  odnos s djetetom i obvezama je zaista poslijedica toga što smo  prije nje dosta toga prošli zajedno ili pak silne ljubavi prema njoj zbog koje i ne uviđamo da nešto propuštamo, ali moje je mišljenje da pravo propuštanje je samo svaki trenutak koji nije proveden s njom  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

mislila sam na situaciju kad npr. sjedis na kavi u zagrebu, cujes se s frendom s visa koji te zove da dodes do njega na vikend/tjedan, ti kazes ok, sjednes u auto i odes.
mislim da s malim klincem nemres bas samo tako otici, ipak on mora biti nahranjen, hrana spremna za po putu, rezervna odjeca, pun kofer ciste odjece i djecjih potrepstina, on za to vrijeme cvili, kenjka, spava mu se, piski mu se, kad krenete vruce mu je, nece biti u sjedalici, stajes svakih 20 min.. dok to sve organiziras, gubis volju za put.
a s pocetka posta.. sjednes u auto i odes. sve ostalo rjesavas po putu.
jel to drasticna razlika ili mi se cini? 
kad je bio manji bilo mi je lakse s njim izaci na brzinu. nije plakao u autu, nije trebao puno odjece, zanimacija.. imala sam rezervne stvari uvijek spremne u torbi i cicu u grudnjaku.
i jako rijetko smo imali pomoc md-a. mozda u 15% slucajeva.

----------


## abonjeko

Dijete radikalno mijenja živote kako za koga...kod mene ga je radikalno izmijenilo....sve ovisi o prijašnjim navikama i sklonostima....ali, ja pak, ne mogu razumijeti kada mi netko kaže da se iživio i sada je sretan jer se smirio i prošao je dovoljno u životu i bla, bla, bla...meni, recimo, to nije jasno....zato što sam ja ekstrem i meni iživljavanja nikad dosta...kada si takav umom, srcem i dušom onda nema spike o iživljavanju...onda živiš i caruješ dok ne padneš s nogu.....ja sam s Nilom gotovo uvijek, dečko s njom ne zna i neće toliko koliko to mogu i želim ja, ali, recimo prekjučer smo bili na jednoj večeri kod prijatelja i ja sam več znala koji će kaos nastati.....oni su se svi veselili, ugodno čavrljali, slušali prekrasnu glazbu a ja sam u sobi bila s njom satima pokušavajući je uspavati pošto je ona neprestano plakala...kada je napokon zaspala bila sam toliko ljuta i tužna da sam pošla sama u šetnju usred noći.....zbog tih stvari se debelo smanjio intenzitet druženja sa svim našim prijateljima...ja ne kažem da ja ne uživam biti s Nilom....dapače, volim biti s njom više nego i sa kim drugim ali je meni nekad potreban odmak da bih mogla uživati još i više, a za taj mi odmak nema tko pružiti ruke......

----------


## leonči

Pa mislim da nitko ovdje ne dvoji da je kompliciranije, ali nije neizvedivo, samo treba imati volje.
Mi smo gotovo svaki vikend negdje na putu, i ponekad i ja mom mužu koji je pun inicijative u petak kažem:"Joj ne da mi se, sad sve ispočetka pakirat", ali na kraju ipak uz njegov nagovor to učinim i mi otputujemo.U nedelju navečer sam mu uvijek zahvalna što me je nagovorio na to, i nismi svi troje propustili prekrasan vikend, nakon kojeg bez obzira na napore oko organizacije i malo umora, uvijek smo bliži, zadovoljniji i odmorniji, a čime i uništavamo monotoniju svakodnevnice tjedna.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> lucky day prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  mogu ti samo reci da je istina sto kazu, da je sa svakim danom sve lakse...
> 
> 
> Moram biti partibrejker i napomenuti da ja ne primjecujem ovo iz citata ...
> Mozda je moje glediste kao tate drugacije, ali ne bih rekao obzirom da sam s klincima angaziran od poroda pa nadalje ...
> 
> Naravno, ne znaci da je sto dalje sve teze, covjek se nauci na okolnosti, smisli neke nove rutine itd, ali bas mi se ne cini ni lakse, pogotovo kad covjek ima vise djece (vama sa 3 i vise klinaca upucujem dubok naklon).


Točno je da nije lakše, čak štoviše, meni je sve teže što je dijete starije. No, poanta je u tome da se da predahnuti jer su djeca samostalnija i imaš više vremena za sebe. Naglasit ću ponovno VREMENA!. Ja često kažem da mi Liam iscrpi svo vrijeme, a Omi svu energiju do kraja dana. Otprilike to tako i funkcionira. No, veće dijete se može zabaviti samo ili biti kod bake cijeli dan ili više, možeš se napuniti i transformirati u super-ženu vrlo lako, dok sa malim djetetom to ne ide tako glatko, bar ne kod mene. Počinje mi vrlo brzo nedostajat, kao i ja njemu, nisam potpuno opuštena, ako smo dugo odvojeni kasnije kao da to nadoknađuje po noći.... Sve u svemu, malo dijete nas treba gotovo stalno, veće dijete ne i u tome je razlika i nešto lakoće.
I u ovom što kaže flower



> iz moje pozicije je svakim danom sto je starija lakse - sad joj mogu objasniti svoje potrebe bez da ju s time ugrozim.





> stvar i je u prioritetima, ali i u nacinima punjenja energije (zivotne). negdje sam skuzila da postoje zene koje se pune u odnosu s djetetom, ja cesce imam osjecaj da se u tom odnosu praznim...
> to nije negativno praznjenje samo je problem sto se punim negdje drugdje, pa je u situaciji da sam stalno sama s njom to sto se nemam gdje napuniti i dodjem u deficit.
> mislim da to nije nauceno, vec ponasanje nase srzi - takvi smo.
> a njega najocitije osjeti on.
> zato je meni kao mami izuzetno vazan MM - on mi daje prostora za moje punjenje. da toga nema, njegovog angazmana mislim da bih mogla pisati vrlo zestoke postove na ovu temu.


Ovo potpisujem! SVaku rečenicu. 
I svaki put kad MM ode na put, klanjam se samohranim majkama do besvijesti i vidim da je glavnina kvalitete mog majčinstva bazirana na njegovoj podršci, pomoći, razumjevanju i sudjelovanju.




> i malo mi je neugodno da ovako nešto pišemo baš na pdf-u jednoroditeljske ob


Sve je ustvari i počelo na "pogrešnom" pdf-u sa mojom namjerom da mi kažu žene koje imaju iskustva sa muškarcima koji odlaze - kako to ide. 

Topic se onda razvio na više grana i sve su poučne i iako ne spadamo ovdje, nekako ne mogu zamisliti da bi ovako konstruktivno bilo izvan ovog pdf-a... stvarno ne znam zašto, možda griješim.

----------


## lucky day

> lucky day je napisala/o: 
> mogu ti samo reci da je istina sto kazu, da je sa svakim danom sve lakse... 
> 
> 
> Moram biti partibrejker i napomenuti da ja ne primjecujem ovo iz citata ... 
> Mozda je moje glediste kao tate drugacije, ali ne bih rekao obzirom da sam s klincima angaziran od poroda pa nadalje ... 
> 
> Naravno, ne znaci da je sto dalje sve teze, *covjek se nauci na okolnosti, smisli neke nove rutine itd*, ali bas mi se ne cini ni lakse, pogotovo kad covjek ima vise djece (vama sa 3 i vise klinaca upucujem dubok naklon).


kod mene se uvelike radi o ovom boldanom...

no i jos necem - meni je na moj brak odlazilo jako puno energije i pokazalo se uzaludno - tako da sad puno vise radim, imam puno manje vremena ali puuuuno vise energije...
naucila sam i jos se ucim puniti i prazniti 'u hodu'...
danas je npr. vrijeme bilo jako sparno, osjecala sam se pomalo kao zivotinja u kavezu - pa sam, umjesto 'aime-nesto-me-pritisce-u-grudima' i 'ja-bi-sve-nesto-nista' - odvalila u skokovima po cijelom stanu na lukino apsolutno odusevljenje i pridruzenje mom divljanju... 
kad sam pala s nogu ( luka je naravno mogao jos) - isla sam raditi teglice za svijece od kamenja u miru... a luka pokraj mene miran, relativno...
a u parku redovito vidim jednu jednoroditeljku sa blizancima (i to jako temperamentnima) - zena je zivlja i energicnija nego cu ja to vjerojatno ikad biti...

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Lucky day*, baš si slatka s tim skokovima.   :Laughing:  Moram se pohvaliti da sam se i ja danas oduprijela stanjima koje si odlično i slikovito nazvala i hoopala sam!  8)

----------


## Trina

Čitam od početka ovu vašu raspravu i pravi ste izvor inspiracije koja tjera na duboko razmišljanje o braku,partnerskim odnosima i sličnom.Ne bih ja sad detaljno iznosila(opet  :Grin:  ) o svom braku koji nije bajan ali rekla bih da ono što je meni donijelo neopisivu sreću,radost,navelo me da se smijem čitav dan,uživam i pucam od ponosa uz svoju djecu,vidim da je mom mužu ukratko rečeno zatvor.Iako dosta sudjeluje u svemu,voli djecu i od nekakvog partijanera postao je kućni tip(i ovo nažalost na moje inzistiranje,da je po njegovom on bi još uvijek noći provodio po kafićima), on jednostavno ne uživa i sve mu je teret.Naravno da pati brak i odnosi su nam u k.Rano smo postali roditelji i to je za oboje bio jedan ogroman val obaveza ali ja se od početka snalazim odlično a on ne.Ne znam što sam sad htjela reći :/ ,samo mi je drago izreći bar ovako virtualno ono što me jako dugo muči i drago mi je pročitati i vaša iskustva jer se inače o tim stvarima i ne priča otvoreno.

Što se tiče onoga što Luna Rocco govori o izlasku za 5 min.gdje hoćeš..nije to baš tako.Meni je sad problem i ujutro otići u dućan jer jedno hoće kod ovoga,drugo bi ostalo kući,treće bi nešto stoto...da ne pričam o nekakvom izlasku ili nešto.A pripreme su strašne.Opreme za napuniti tri velike torbe  :Grin:  .S malim je najlakše bilo gdje i bilo što.Ali veliki su već odavno osobe sa svojim stavovima i željama.

----------


## lucky day

> .Ne znam što sam sad htjela reći :/ ,samo mi je drago izreći bar ovako virtualno ono što me jako dugo muči i drago mi je pročitati i vaša iskustva jer se inače o tim stvarima i ne priča otvoreno.


trina   :Love:   ja kuzim sve o cemu pises...
i jako mi je drago vidjeti nesto sto je najbitnije - TI si sretna U SEBI unatoc izazovima...
a to je najvaznije - i za tebe, tm-a kao i za vasu djecu ter prirodu i drustvo...
i , u koncnici - to je i najvise sto mozes napraviti za dobrobit SVIH SUDIONIKA u tvojoj situaciji...

i meni, je drago da postoji ovaj podforum - vidim - potreban jednoroditeljkama kao i onima koje to nisu...   :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Što se tiče onoga što Luna Rocco govori o izlasku za 5 min.gdje hoćeš..nije to baš tako..


Micek, ti imaš troje djece.  :Love:  
Ja sam pisala iz rakursa mame s jednim djetetom.

----------


## ruby

Tema je stvarno odlična!!
U puno toga sam se poistovjetila s tobom, Anita. 14 godina sam pjevala u zboru koji je bio među prva tri amaterska zbora u Hrvatskoj. Puno smo zlata pokupili, puno gradova osvojili, nas 25 je disalo zajedno. Sudbina je htjela da nas razvoji smrt naše dirigentice, odlazak nekih članova u druge gradove i još neke stvari. To je bilo 14 godina ludovanja, duhovnog uzdizanja i padanja, građenja moje osobnosti, učenja o muškarcima i ženama....
Da li mi to fali? Ponekad toliko da ne mogu disati!!
Svi mi kažu: "Pa pjevaj po kući"-ma to nije uopće za usporedbu!! 
To je ono o čemu Anita priča; pripreme, ona radost u trbuhu pred put i natjecanje, trema i adrenalin pred muzičkim komisijama na natjecanjima, sreća kad objave rezultate, gromoglasni pljesak i "Bravo" iz publike... Neopisivo!
Veliki sam avanturista i sve dok Filip nije prohodao i postao razumniji, da tako kažem, nisam imala hrabrosti za ništa. Sad dolazi druga beba, ali ovaj put sve znam i ništa me neće spriječiti da idem gdje me volja i kad me volja. Naravno, sa svojom obitelji.
Što se odnosa tiče, diplomirala sam muško-ženske odnose   :Grin:  !!
S MM sam bila 4 mjeseca i onda smo se vjenčali. Divno nam je i toliko smo željni jedno drugog da mi još za 20 godina neće bit "dosta" njega. Znam da je on taj i sve ću učinit da nam brak cvate!
Po mom mišljenju najvažnije su 3 stvari za dobru vezu: seks, komunikacija i novac!

----------


## ruby

E da! I svima preporučam knjigu Pet jezika ljubavi-ta mi je knjiga otvorila oči i promijenila život!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Odlična je knjiga, da! 

Osim 3 stvari koje si nabrojala, ja bih dodala kao 4. kvalitetno provedeno zajedničko vrijeme (bez djece).

Mi smo prekjučer proslavili svoju godišnjicu braka.  8)  Bilo nam je divno. Baku smo doveli s vikendice samo zato da pričuva djecu (pa je vratili kasnije..), da možemo malo uživait jedan u drugome na samo. Joooj, kako nam je to trebalo! Strašno nešto kako smo si napunili sve rezerve, koliko smo se smijali..... pred spavanje sam imala osjećaj kao dijete koje bi mahalo nogicama od sreće.   :Grin:  Kako nam ustvari malo treba. I koliko strašno ja volim svog muža.... i nakon 11 zajedničkih godina imam feeling da još imam cijeli svemir upoznati u njemu i svaka ta mala čestica novoupoznata čini me ponovno zaljubljenom. Kad mi se čini da u svemu kiksam u životu, samo se sjetim njega i mogu duboko disati znajući da sam ono najbitnije napravila.... naučila voljeti svakom stanicom svog bića, a da istovremeno ne izgubim sebe.   :Heart:

----------


## smile8

> Mi smo prekjučer proslavili svoju godišnjicu braka.  8)  Bilo nam je divno. Baku smo doveli s vikendice samo zato da pričuva djecu (pa je vratili kasnije..), da možemo malo uživait jedan u drugome na samo. Joooj, kako nam je to trebalo! Strašno nešto kako smo si napunili sve rezerve, koliko smo se smijali..... pred spavanje sam imala osjećaj kao dijete koje bi mahalo nogicama od sreće.   Kako nam ustvari malo treba. I koliko strašno ja volim svog muža.... i nakon 11 zajedničkih godina imam feeling da još imam cijeli svemir upoznati u njemu i svaka ta mala čestica novoupoznata čini me ponovno zaljubljenom. Kad mi se čini da u svemu kiksam u životu, samo se sjetim njega i mogu duboko disati znajući da sam ono najbitnije napravila.... naučila voljeti svakom stanicom svog bića, a da istovremeno ne izgubim sebe.


  :Sing:  preeeeeeekrasnoooooooo!

----------


## lavache

> A što se tiče žene vučice... jednostavno, imam feeling da si dopuštam biti nesposobna u vezi masu stvari u vezi kojih ne bi bila da sam sama.


mislim da ne bi trebala tako razmišljati. to su one ''a što da?'' i 'a što ako?'' situacije koje zapravo samo predstavljaju prepreku jer nisu potvrđene, nemaju nikakvu argumentiranu osnovu niti znači da bi se stvari uopće promjenile da je drugačije.

evo banalnog primjera - žene uglavnom misle da će im se promijeniti život ako budu 5 kila mršavije. pa ulažu golem trud u mršavljenje i kada dođu do cilja i budu kratko sretne zbog ''dobro obavljenog posla'' dočekaju ih isti oni problemi koje su stavljale na stranu misleći da će nestati zajedno sa kilama. onda se javlja depresija i sl.

eto, i sama imaš zamišljeni model žene vučice. simbola snage i boli odjednom. romantična slika nečega što zapravo uopće nije romantično.

uostalom kako i sama kažeš - ti si ne dopuštaš biti sposobna u nekim stvarima... 
a zašto? što te sprečava u tome da si dopustiš? sama činjenica da si možeš ne dopustiti? 
tako je lakše. a i tako ove priče o vučicama zvuče ljepše...

 :Smile:

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Lavache*, tako sam pomislila onog dana kad sam to pisala (kao i štošta još), ne mislim tako općenito. Topic je zaista otišao puno dalje od prvih postova.... koji su bili ustvari ispoljavanje svakojakih emocija i misli koje nemaju toliko veze sa realnošću.
Ustvari, vrlo često ljudi ispoljavaju svakojake frustracije i potrebno im je samo i upravo to - ispoljavanje kako bi došli do onog ispod. Eh, sad, nezgodno je to raditi na forumovima jer ono nevažno ostaje zapisano, ali meni je onih dana percepcija bila toliko izobličena da sam preozbiljno shvatila ono što uopće nije ozbiljno. 
Pa tako i ta priča s vučicama i sa još mnogočim. Ponekad je potrebno izreći da vidiš koliko to ne misliš. Ili čitaš nešto i misliš si koja je to budala pisala i vidiš da je gore iznad tvoje ime.   :Laughing:

----------


## ruby

Anita   :Kiss:  !

----------


## lavache

ma čitam od početka a baš me taj dio nekako ''zarobio'' jer sam zadnjih dana sva u promišljanjima takvih nekih stvari...



 :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> ma čitam od početka a baš me taj dio nekako ''zarobio'' jer sam zadnjih dana sva u promišljanjima takvih nekih stvari...



Ma lijepo nam je rekla sorciere, dobro je imati luksuz toga da smiješ biti nesposoban. Uostalom, kakav je big deal izbušiti 4 rupe u betonu? Pozoveš susjeda, on to napravi i evo ti vučice!   :Grin:  

Ali dobro si mi rekla. Tu sam sad, živa i zdrava i mogu sve što hoću i što mi je bitno i to je poanta, a ne u nekoj udaljenoj nedohvatljivoj (ili dohvatljivoj) iluzornoj misli koja će tik pri realiziaciji već biit zamjenjena sa novom. Stoga.. tu sam! Idem rolat i hoopat, bok!  8) I to ne zato da smršavim i oblikujem tijelo već zato jer mi je gušt mrdat trbuhom i guzicom.    :Grin:

----------


## lavache

hehe, samo ti uživaj!

----------


## mikka

kaj napravis s liamom dok rolas?

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Mikka*, MM je na godišnjem, zato sve to mogu. Od slijedećeg tjedna vraćamo se staroj rutini. Smrc.

----------

